# Ich baue auch einen Teich



## mitch (28. Feb. 2008)

HALLO ALLE MITEINANDER!

erst einmal ein paar gute Gründe warum ich hier bin:

1. bestes Teich Forum weit und breit
2. gute Infos und Tips
3. Leute die gut drauf sind​
ich konnte es gar nicht abwarten und habe schon mal losgelegt.

Was meint ihr dazu.

zu klein   ==>   
==>   ==>   
==>   ==>  

ca. 3,2 * 2,3 *1,05 (tiefer gehts leider nicht da jede Menge Bauschutt u.ä. )

an was sollte ich noch denken bevor ich Vlies und Plane einbaue.

Grüße aus Kulmbach,
Mitch


----------



## Marlowe (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen*

Moin Mitch!

Sieht ja schon mal so aus, dass mir das Herz aufgeht.

Vorm Fertigstellen würde ich persönlich aber nochmal nachdenken, ob der Teich nicht eventuell mehr in Richtung "natürliches" Aussehen gehen soll.
Will sagen, ob die Pflanzsteine am Rand nach einiger Zeit noch wirklich Deine
Zustimmung finden.
Das sieht mit den Steinen bestimmt klasse aus, wenn erst alles voller grüner
Pflanzen ist, aber eventuell geht Deine Entscheidung mal mehr oder weniger in Richtung Modell "Naturtümpel"?
Das, was ich da sehe, finde ich vorbehaltlos gut. Soviel ist sicher! Ich bin auf dieses Schmuckstück gespannt, wenn der Sommer da ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen*

Hallo Mitch  

:willkommen erst einmal.

Sag mal, willst du die Folie über die Steine ziehen ? Oder kommen die noch weg ?


----------



## Eugen (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen*

Ein Oberfranke   

Willkommen im Club  !!

Deine Wände schauen sehr steil aus.
Ansonsten siehe "Utzoff"

Wie tief sind die Pflanzzonen ? 30cm ?


----------



## Inken (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen*

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichheinis!!

Da sind wir also nicht die einzigen mit Bauschutt unterm Rasen! 

Viel Spaß bei und mit uns!


----------



## jochen (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen*

Hi Mitch,

erstmal herzliche Willkommensgrüße in die Bierstadt... 

Stelle doch mal ein wie du vorhast deine Folie zu fixieren, dann kann dir besser geholfen werden.

Wie von Eugen schon beschrieben wäre es schön Angaben deiner Pflanztiefen zu erfahren.

Kleine Tipps vorweg...

Um Tieren die sich evtl. in den Teich verirren könnten, einen Ausstieg zu ermöglichen, wäre es vielleicht besser eine Uferzone dementsprechend anzupassen, steile Ufer an allen Seiten können leicht zu Totesfallen werden.

Wenn du auf Technik verzichten, und Fische halten möchtest, solltest du daran denken viele nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen einzusetzen, und den Fischbesatz von Anfang an eher gering zu halten.

Als Substrat, für die Pflanzen könntest du Mainsand verwenden, die nächste Sandgrube ist bestimmt nicht weit von dir entfernt... 

Es wäre vielleicht besser die tiefste Stelle im Teich flächenmäßig zu erweitern und lieber auf einen Teil deiner "mittleren" Zonen zu verzichten, um mehr Volumen in den Teich zu bekommen.
Zusätzlich könntest du noch Taschenmatten für die steilen Stellen verwenden um so mehr Pflanzplatz zu schaffen.

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß am Teichlebauen, und natürlich hier im Forum.


----------



## mitch (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen*

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die Begrüßung im Forum.

Die Pflanzsteine am Rand will ich zum Teil mit Brettern belegen und die anderen bepflanzen, halt so ein formeller "Naturtümpel" mit Sitzgelegenheit.

Die Folie würde ich mit Holzleisten an den Pflanzringen andübeln (erst wenn sich alles etwas gesetzt hat, nach dem Wasser einlassen), meint ihr das das hält oder kann sie einreißen ?

Meine Steilufer wollte ich so mit Vlies + Zement machen wie Thias / Simon und versuchen so etwas wie kleine Pflanztaschen für Wassepest, __ Wasserschlauch ... zu integrieren, hält so was und gibt es Probleme mit dem Zement?

Ein Ausstieg für Nichtschwimmer soll in die rechte obere Ecke (viel Kies und Steine bis zum Rand). 

Zum Substrat hab ich mal ne Frage: sollte  man etwas Lehm untermischen oder gibt das zuviel Algenfutter?

Apropos Substrat: den Mainkies/ Mainsand gibt bei uns 1000KG für 12€ is das ok?


 


Pflanzzone ca. 30cm:   Pflanzzone ca. 50cm:   Grund ca. 100cm:  

noch was, ich hab noch 2 pflanzringe besorgt und werde die obere linke Reihe um 1 stein versetzen ==> ca. 1m² mehr denn die folie ist 6m*4,5m

.


----------



## jochen (1. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen*

Hi Mitch,



> Die Folie würde ich mit Holzleisten an den Pflanzringen andübeln (erst wenn sich alles etwas gesetzt hat, nach dem Wasser einlassen), meint ihr das das hält oder kann sie einreißen ?



Könnte klappen, ein Risiko ist aber dabei, ich würde eher abraten von solchen Experimenten.
Du könntest die Seiten der Steine innen (also Folienseite) noch gerade verschalen und mit Beton ausgießen, so erreichst du eine ralativ glatte Seite für eine Befestigungleiste.
Die von Natur.gart (Uferprofil) ist ideal dafür, zwar viel teuerer als die angedachte Lösung von dir, jedoch kannst du dann die Sache beruhigt entgegensehen.
Die Taschenmatten kannst du dann mit in den Uferprofil einklemmen.




> hält so was und gibt es Probleme mit dem Zement?



bei Thias scheint das ohne Probleme zu funktionieren, wenn du es genau wissen möchtest tippsle ihn doch mal per PN an.




> sollte man etwas Lehm untermischen oder gibt das zuviel Algenfutter?



bei Fischbesatz würde ich den Lehm weglassen.
Hier gibt es was zu lesen... 




> den Mainkies/ Mainsand gibt bei uns 1000KG für 12€ is das ok?



Denke schon, ich hab damals laut Wiegeschein für 1,06 Tonnen 13,50 Euronen berappt.

ups...

ganz vergessen,

die Pflanzzonen wären idealer bei 0- 10 cm für Sumpfpflanzen, und 20-40 für den Flachwasserbereich,
dann noch eine geeignete Stufe wenn du evtl. eine Seerose setzen möchtest, tiefe je nach Art der Rose anlegen.
Den Rest möglichst viel Fläche für die tiefste Stelle geben, so erhälst du mehr Volumen.


----------



## Kalle (1. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen*

Hallo,

FRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE !!!!!


Willkommen im Club  


... und die Franken kommen über euch ...


----------



## mitch (15. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ihr habt auch alle heute fleißig am teich gebastelt so wie ich.
das schöne wetter musste ich einfach nutzen  .

hier sind ein paar ältere + neue bilder:

teich um 0,5 m vergrößert:
 

mein randproblem gelöst (hoffentlich :? ):
 

teichfolie hinter vlies + kunstrasen mit zement verschwinden lassen (geht echt gut):
 

erste pflanzen aus meinem alten kübelteich:
 

solche steine sollen um den ganzen rand:
 

noch ca 1000 ltr waser und viele pflanzen fehlen:
 

nächste woche wird weiter gemacht ==> Urlaub


----------



## mitch (17. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist das wetter nicht wie am samstag, aber es regnete heute nicht, so das ich heute etwas mehr von meiner umrandung fertigstellen konnte.

 

am mittwoch / donnerstag bekomm ich meine pflanzen ==> hab auch welche von j.muijsson geordert.


----------



## Annett (18. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch.

Na so langsam wird es doch. 

Kannst ja mal über die Qualität der gelieferten Pflanzen berichten, wenn Du magst.
Interessiert sicher nicht nur mich.....


----------



## mitch (19. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

meine biomasse ist da  

ungeöffnet:  

geöffnet:  

kann man das fressen?:  

so schaut es im wasser aus: 

zu den pflanzen:

1. schnell geliefert
2. gut verpackt
3. auf den ersten blick haben die kleinen grünen dinger genug power um richtig groß zu werden
4. alle pflanzen sind ohne topf gekommen, also pflanzkörbe, substrat ... bereithalten

und zuguterletzt hat das wetter beim einpflanzen gut mitgespielt, nur das wasser war saukalt  

sobald sich weitere fortschritte zeigen lass ich es euch wissen

erst mal danke an alle die die vielen beiträge geschrieben haben die ich in den letzen wochen aufgesaugt habe und dabei so viele wertvolle tips geliefert haben. 

beim 3. * wird alles besser 


* = teich


----------



## mitch (19. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

nachtrag zu #13

es sind ca. 100 pflanzen eingesetzt worden


hoffentlich bringt die 13 :shock    kein pech, sollte man so haben wie in hotels ==> 12A wäre doch eine gute funktion


----------



## axel--s (19. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

wie jetzt, du hast bei diesen temperaturen deinen teich bepflanzt...brrrrr.... ist doch lausekalt, oder beheizt du das gute stück?
ist übrigens schön geworden dein teich, ich muß ehrlich zugeben, ich hatte keine vorstellung wie es mal aussehen wird, 
das mit der umrandung, respekt...  


gruß
axel


----------



## mitch (19. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

@axel : Nur die Harten (oberfranken ) gehen in den Garten , es war schon  kalt das h²0


----------



## mitch (26. März 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

so heute hab ich meinen rand geschafft, war ein  wetter aber mein urlaub geht langsam zu ende und dann hab ich net so viel zeit zu teich basteln  

aber hier die neusten bilder

mein rand:
 

der ausstieg:
 

ach ja ich hab auch noch etwas kies ins wasserloch   gefüllt.

jetzt heißt es warten, warten, warten, warten, warten, warten ... 

bis hoffentlich das wetter mal besser wird  .


----------



## mitch (30. März 2008)

*Hilfe! Wikinger am/im Teich*

 

 

zum glück schwimmt das dänische plastik  .


ich seh schon das wasserloch wird zum spielplatz :__ nase


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo zusammen,

nun gehts an die vielen kleinigkeiten: filter, randbepflanzung, .....


noch ein paar neue photos:

   

Tannenwedel auf -45cm:
 

__ Papageienfeder auf -50cm:


----------



## AMR (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

jo sieht immer besser aus...glückwunsch^^


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

neue grün photos:

grün-1:  

grün-2:  

grün-3:  

die pflanzen und die goldis fühlen sich aber trotzdem wohl, es kommen auch schon viele vögel zum baden an wasser, meine frau hat auch schon den falken am wasser gesehen, kommt ab + zu mal vorbei (zum glück kein __ reiher) - die fischla sind noch alle da


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

so nun ist das wasserloch so gut wie fertig, war doch ein stück arbeit aber ich denke es hat sich gelohnt.

vielen dank an alle die ihren senf   dazu gegeben haben.

ich werd jetzt erstmal den pflanzen die zeit zum wachsen geben, dann wird mein grünes wasser auch mal wieder klar - hoffe ich jedenfalls.

so nun ein paar neue bilder:

so fing es an: 

und so schaut es heute aus:     


an alle teichneubauer: 
schaut ins forum ==> lesen, lesen, lesen + auch mal eine dumme   frage stellen und ihr werdet sehen es gibt keine dummen fragen . 

denn hier wird euch geholfen


----------



## Dodi (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch!

Ist doch sehr schön geworden! 

Wirst sehen, mit der Zeit wird das Wasser auch wieder klar - lass mal die Pflanzen richtig durchstarten.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich.


----------



## simon (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo mitch
das haste ja richtig gut gemacht  
sieht echt klasse aus 
und platz für die erweiterung im nächsten jahr haste auch noch da(schon erkannt)
gruss simon


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo simon,

du siehst auch alles, aber sags keinem weiter   (ca. 5x2 m weniger mähen)


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

jetzt da alles in die gänge kommt macht es richtig spaß morgens am teich zu sitzen und einfach nur schauen wie alles so wächst.  

das grün wird durchsichtiger - uvc sei dank:
 

unsere sonnenanbeterin:


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> das grün wird durchsichtiger - uvc sei dank:



vergesse den Dank nicht an deinem Biofilter und deinem Pflanzen...


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo jochen,

ich werde mich auch bei den höheren planzen und dem bio-filter bedanken


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,


neue bilder braucht das land  

     

ich glaub ich brauch viel mehr grünzeug für unterwasser, oder was meint ihr?


wasserwerte vom 01.05.2008 (jbl 5/1): 
NO3: 0 - NO2: 0 - GH: >4 - KH: 6 - pH: 7.2


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ja, da geht noch was.... 

Evtl. kannst Du bei der Gelegenheit auch den "hübschen" Schlauch ein wenig besser tarnen (wenn das Wasser schon so schön klar ist). 
Mit Ufermatte oder ähnlichem Material umwickeln wird sicherlich einiges bringen.


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

stimmt da geht wirklich noch was. ein bekannter (auch mit teich, wie sonst) hat mir ein paar krebsscheren überlassen. 

   

riesige teile sind das (fast 50cm Ø)


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

ich hab mal ein neues bild gemacht

 

das grünzeug wächst nun ganz gut  . 

unterwasserpflanzen hab ich mir auch noch ein paar zugelegt (__ nadelkraut, schimmender __ hahnenfuß, __ wasserpest, __ hornkraut, __ papageienfeder ). 

die wasservedunstung hält sich auch in grenzen, ca. 4 cm / woche.

es macht einfach spaß am teich zu sitzen und relaxen


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi leute,
hier ein paar pflanzenbilder,


Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie (__ Iris versicolor)
 


gold-Felberich (Lysimachia thyrsiflora)
 


__ Pfeilkraut + __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata)
 


habe zur zeit auch fadenalgen, aber was solls  die haben auch irgendwann nix mehr zum beißen


----------



## wp-3d (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch

Du hast dir eine fabelhafte Oase geschaffen.   

Bei der geballten Pflanzenpower haben die Fadenalgen bald nichts mehr zu kauen.


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,


Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie (__ Iris versicolor):
   

__ Krebsschere (Stratiotes aloides) kommen nun auch an die oberfläche:
 


@Werner: irgendwann ist mein wasserloch auch so toll wie deins


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

na das sieht doch richtig goil aus. 

Meine Pflanzen wollen dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht ... was das wohl soll. :evil  

Na, mal abwarten, vllt. kommen sie ja noch ein bischen besser.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Pflanzen wollen dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht ... was das wohl soll. :evil



Mach mal Wasser in den Teich Frank


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Och Mensch,

:shock ich wusste das ich was vergessen habe.  

@ Uwe


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2008)

*fischlaich ?*

hallo leute,

das habe ich heute beim algenabfischen gefunden:

   

kann das fischlaich sein? schaut aus wie ein __ regenwurm ist gallertartig und es sind viele pünktchen drinne


----------



## Bibo-30 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch
ich denke deine Frage wird hier untergehen.....
Frag doch mal bei " Tiere im und am Teich " nach, da wird sich sicher jemand melden....


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

dieser komische "gläserne __ regenwurm" muß laich gewesen sein. heute schwammen jedenfalls einige baby-fische in dem pflanzkorb. 

hoffentlich sind es nicht zu viele, sonst muß ich ja vergrößern


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

heute gibt es __ hechtkraut à la carte  :


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

das __ pfeilkraut (Sagittaria) blüht:

   

meine seerose (Nymphaea ?) kommt auch in fahrt:

     

- es ist wieder ganz schön kalt geworden: 11°C -


----------



## mitch (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

ist doch ganz gut angewachsen:
   

irgendwann werde ich die libelle auch zu gesicht bekommen:
 

immer neugierig:


----------



## simon (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo mitch
wirklich immer sehr schön anzusehn deine oase
gruss simon


----------



## flopp (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Schöner Teich ! Klasse


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

da hat sich doch einiges getan - schön geworden!


----------



## Horst T. (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch, ist ja echt schön geworden, dein Teich  
hab ich jetzt die Bilder vom Filter " überblättert "  
oder hast du keine eingestellt ?? Was für eien Pumpe ( Leistung ) hast du ??? Das sind Fragen die mich noch interessieren.....


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

erstmal danke für die komplimente  

@horst:
so schaut der filter aus: eigenbau-filter. die pumpe war ein angebot aus dem lidl :wasserspielpumpe max.2500 l/h, hmax 2,4 m, 40 watt



und wie ich schon vor ein paar tagen sagte: 

ein teich ist wie eine nudelsuppe - wenns gut sein soll dann gehört ordentlich was rein (nudeln in die suppe / pflanzen in den teich) ​


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

ich glaub, einige können auch Nudeln in den Teich kippen...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18057


----------



## mitch (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

große fischstäbchen:

     

mini fischstäbchen:


----------



## Tati (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo "mitch"!
Ich finde die Seite nicht, die mir sagt; wie ich einen Rosmarin im Topf über
dem Winter bekomme. Tati.


----------



## mitch (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

was so ein paar dünge-kegel (osmocote) ausmachen


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ja, klasse! 

Wieviel Düngekegel braucht denn so ein __ Goldfisch, bis er von dem letzten Foto im letzten Beitrag bis zum ersten Foto in diesem Beitrag wächst???
 Schade man sieht ihn gar nicht so gut, weil diese riesige Seerosenblüte im Weg ist...


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo Christine,

der goldi im ersten bild (#53) ist ca. 3 jahre alt (lebte vorher im aquarium).
2 dünge-kegel halten so ca. 6 monate ==> also 12 kegel um die größe zu erreichen  

zum glück hab ich noch ein paar kegel für den minni übrig - mal sehen wie groß der wird  

ja meine seerosen schwimmen immer ins bild wenn ich meine goldis ablichten will  die wollen immer aufs bild 













wichtig: (bitte die fische NICHT mit dünge-kegeln füttern)


----------



## StefanS (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



			
				Tati schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo "mitch"!
> Ich finde die Seite nicht, die mir sagt; wie ich einen Rosmarin im Topf über
> dem Winter bekomme. Tati.



Hallo Tati,

ich habe nicht alles gelesen, gehe aber einmal davon aus, dass das jetzt kein Scherz ist, sondern eine ernst gemeinte Frage. Rosmarin kommt problemlos im Topf über den Winter, wenn der Topf nicht durchfriert. Ideal also bei >5° und möglichst hell im (Kalt-)Gewächshaus. Nicht zu häufig giessen: Max. 1 x pro Woche reicht dicke.

Und dennoch beginnt jeder Rosmarin im Topf früher oder später zu kümmern und geht irgendwann ein. Warum ? - Ganz einfach: Rosmarin ist Pfahlwurzler. Wenn er trotz guter Pflege zu kümmern beginnt, am besten auspflanzen und Winterschutz verwenden. Dann sollte er es problemlos schaffen, wenn der Winter nicht allzu streng wird.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Tati (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Danke Stefan, es war kein Scherz. Tati


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

das feine 0,2 mm sieb habe ich im moment durch ein fliegengitter ersetzt, da bleibt auch was hängen, braucht aber nicht jeden tag gereinigt werden:
  

sobald ich das 0,2 mm sieb wieder richtig sauber hab kommt es wieder rein :beeten . 

wie reinigt ihr eigentlich euere siebfilter von dem mini-schmoder der fest dirne hängt und mit wasser net wegzuspülen ist   



meine roten goldstäbchen  :


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Da hat sich doch einiges in der kurzen Zeit getan,..

schön, wenn sich die Arbeit gelohnt hat,..  

.. und Nachwuchs ist auch schon da  , was will man mehr
mfg. Micha


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch.

Versuchs mal mit ner Bürste.
Sollte es sich um richtig hartnäckige Ablagerung, wie z.B. Kalk handeln... da hatte ich mit verdünnter Zitronensäure (die man auch zum Entkalken von Haushaltsgeräten nimmt) richtig gute Erfolge.
Foto  Foto


----------



## Dodi (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 Mitch,

alles in allem: gelungen, der Teich! 
Wasser schön klar, die Fische scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen und die Seerosen sehen auch klasse aus!

Zu Deiner Frage der Reinigung des Siebes:
den feinen Biofilm bekommst Du mit dem Hochdruckreiniger prima weg oder auch mit einem
guten Reiniger, der Kalk und Fett löst, z. B. "SilitBang". Beides habe ich bisher bei meiner SiFi-Patrone angewandt.


----------



## unicorn (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

ja die Bilder und der Teich sind schön.
Aber kann es sein dass hier die mit Fischen besetzten Teiche mehr gewürdigt werden?


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo Manuela,



> Aber kann es sein dass hier die mit Fischen besetzten Teiche mehr gewürdigt werden?


ja das kann sein.


es ist aber leichter einen fischlosen teich im "grünen bereich" zu halten als einen mit fischen, und die meisten hier im forum haben ja auch welche (manche sogar zuviele ).

deshalb sind die themen um fischteiche zahlreicher weil es auch mehr probleme gibt. 

viele wollen halt was rumschwimmen sehen , ich auch.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



			
				unicorn schrieb:
			
		

> ja die Bilder und der Teich sind schön.
> Aber kann es sein dass hier die mit Fischen besetzten Teiche mehr gewürdigt werden?



Ich finde es eigentlich prima, wenn man eine Entwicklung erkennen kann,
so wie bei mitch,.. wo er weitestgehend die fertigen Betonteile "versteckt" hat





(ausser links über dem Schwanz  ) , und keine Folie mehr zu sehen ist.


.. schön wenn sich Fauna und Unterwasserwelt auch bewährt..
und da sind die Fischis für mich nur zweitrangig (also egal ob Kois,.. oder "einfachere" Schleierschwänze, oder Natur-Teich ohne)
  jetzt muss er nur noch den schwarzen Estrich-Kübel  entsorgen 

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo micha,

war gar nicht so einfach mein modell auf position zu bringen  

20.04.2008:   03.08.2008 


Vespabesitzer:





> jetzt muss er nur noch den schwarzen Estrich-Kübel  entsorgen


 wo is er denn nu  


um die noch sichtbaren betonteile verschwinden zu lassen braucht es noch etwas zeit, vieleicht finde ich hier im forum noch die passende idee.

Vespabesitzer:[


> Ich finde es eigentlich prima, wenn man eine Entwicklung erkennen kann,


 das wird wahrscheinlich eine langzeit doku


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

es wird herbstlich am teich:
die pflanzen stellen langsam ihr wachstum ein 

     

aber das wasser wird immer klarer, hab ich wohl zu wenig nährstoffe im wasser


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,


die libelle wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

     

weiss jemand was für eine art das ist?


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo mitch,

schööne Bildchen.

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, müsste es sich dabei um die Blutrote Heidelibelle handeln.  
Die sind zur Zeit auch bei mir am Teich.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

eindeutig die südliche Heidelibelle,

wäre schön, wenn Du Deine Bilder 
hier nochmal mit dazu laden würdest  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18692

Danke und Gruß
Andy


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

noch eine Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer vor  die linse bekommen:


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

neue kamera  = neue teich bilder   =>


----------



## Dodi (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hey Mitch,

echt klasse! 

Macht richtig Spaß, solche Fotos zu sehen. 
Die Fische scheinen sich in dem schön klaren Wasser auch richtig wohl zu fühlen.

Viel Spaß mit Deiner Oase!


----------



## Tati (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Micha!
Ich werde die Fotos von Dir als Desktopbilder verwenden.
Tati.


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,


heute das ganze mal von oben:


----------



## Tati (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

echt schön! Tati


----------



## michag (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi,schöner wenn wenigstens der AUFKLEBER vom HT-Rohr weg ist


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo micha,

ups  , der aufkleber is weg
 

ich kann ja auch net alles sehen  , dafür gibts ja die aufmerksamen bildbetrachter im forum


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

wir lieben doch alle diese Bilder   

PS: zum Thema Rohr,.. aber ist Geschmacksache,.. ich würde mir 0,5 Kupferrohr kaufen,..
( ich finde "Grünspan" Klasse, aber keine Ahnung ob das schon Auswirkungen auf die Wasserqualität hätte..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Micha!


Hast Du das noch nie gelesen?

Oder das hier?



Nur mal so zu Thema Kupfer am und im Teich!

.


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo micha,

ne kupfer kommt nicht in den teich  , sonst könnt ich ja gleich plastikpflanzen, plastikfische und plastikalgen   reintun.

das ht rohr ist schon ok.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha!
> Nur mal so zu Thema Kupfer am und im Teich!
> .



    uuppps.... o.k. dumme Idee von mir, o.k. gebe ich zu...
Ich weiss ja auch, dass man mit einem Kupfernagen einen ganzen Baum killen kann...

Dachte aber eigentlich, da ja auch sicherlich einige (den Fehler machen) Regenwasser über Kupferdachrinnen gesammelt in den Teich einleiten,
dass das von der Menge vielleicht auch nichts ausmacht..

Ich wollte eigentlich unter meiner Terrasse auch den Rücklauf 4m über ein 70er HT Rohr machen, und dann den letzten Meter aus optischen Gründen
mit einem Kupferregenrohr verlegen...
(oder alternativ auch Regerohr längsaufschlitzen und einfach um das HT-Rohr als zweite Schicht legen..)

o.k. aber ich nehme unter Berücksichtung der Vorsicht, dann auch kein Kupfer..
wieder was dazu gelernt,...   

danke,mfG. MIcha


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo Eugen,

nochmals vielen dank für den wuchskräftigen tannenwedel

     

ich hoffe das ich nächstes jahr auch so einen "tannenwald" wie du haben werde


----------



## Eugen (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

da sieht doch schon ganz gut aus  

Freut mich,dass sie bei dir so gut angegangen sind.


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

die habe ich heute geerntet:

 

samenkapseln von gelber + blauer __ iris/wasserschertlilie 

ich werd es mal mit dem aussähen probieren wie hier vorgeschlagen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18883/?q=iris


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

meinen goldis war es anscheinend langweilig, sie wollten eine kleine seerose ausgraben die noch im topf war   

 


nun schaut das wasser jetzt etwas milchig aus , aber was solls wird halt etwas dauern bis es wieder klar wird

 


und schneckennachwuchs gibt es auch jede menge


----------



## Dieter_B (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Das machen meine Goldies auch am liebsten, kaum ist eine neue Pflanze drinn wird gewühlt.
Decke die erde mit Kieselsteinen ab, aber irgendwie kommen die da doch dran.
Ich habe sogar letztens __ Tausendblatt eingesetzt, so als schwimmpflanze in die Tiefzone, es dauerte kein 3 Wochen da schwamm alles oben rum.
Nun habe ich das an einen Stein gebunden und ganz unten auf den Grund geworfen, damit sich das zeug dort verwurzeln kann aber ob es das bis dahin schafft.:?


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

ich schon wieder, anscheinend hab ich doch jede menge an fischnachwuchs.

meine fadenalgen entsorge ich immer erst in einem mörtelkübel  

 

als ich ihn am wochenende wegräumen wollte entdeckte ich die

 

sie sind wahrscheinlich als laich an den fadenalgen in den kübel gekommen  

was sagt uns das: 
in dem grünzeug steckt jede menge leben - also nicht immer gleich entsorgen sondern den tieren eine chance geben


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

hier sind ein paar bilder der kleinen:

   
   

den ersten winter werden sie im aquarium verbringen.


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

nun mal ein aktuelles bild von heute.

 


es geht mit großen schritten dem herbst entgegen, die fische halten sich fast nur noch im tiefen wasser auf. 

beim filter reinigen fand ich einen ca. 5 cm langen shibukin-sarassa-goldi  im filter - wie ist denn der da hineingekommen 

dort musste der arme kerl im dunklen wachsen da der filter ja zugedeckt ist hat ihm aber anscheinend nix ausgemacht, sehr fit der kleine - mal sehen ob ich die tage ein bild machen kann.


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

so heute hat es mir mein "filter-shibukin-sarassa-goldi" erlaubt  ein bild zu machen. 

das in der bildmitte ist er, so klein und so schnell


----------



## mitch (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,


wie groß die dinger im laufe eines jahres werden  

spitzschlammschnecke


----------



## mitch (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

im moment schaut es recht kahl am teich aus  

  (60 sek. belichung - nur mit vollmondlicht)

aber in 5 wochen werden die tage ja wieder länger


----------



## Tati (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

super,Tati


----------



## mitch (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

so, der erste schnee in diesem spätherbst (ca. 8-9mm  ):


----------



## mitch (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

etwas mehr schnee als gestern, aber viel mehr bilder:

     

     


noch ist der filter in betrieb, ich habe die pumpe über eine zeitschaltuhr laufen - nachts nur 4 x 20min. - tagsüber etwas öfters um ein zu starkes abkühlen des wassers zu vermeiden. 

gefüttert wird nur noch 1 x die woche und auch nur ein paar krümel (jbl energil)


----------



## mitch (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

heute wieder mal aktuelle bilder vom teich, das eis ist wieder weg und man kann die goldis sehen (die pumpe leider auch).

   

wassertemperaturen:
an der oberfläche ca. 5°C
 in 50cm tiefe ca. 7°C​


----------



## mitch (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

es ist wieder mal kalt geworden (-3°C), heute morgen gab es eis auf dem teich:

 

ach ja nochwas: 
die pumpe läuft auch noch, aber nur 5 x am tag für ca. 20 min.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hast du keinen Eisfreihalter Mitch ? Zumindest kann ich auf dem Bild keinen erkennen


----------



## mitch (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo uwe,

ne so einen eisfreihalter habe ich noch nicht, bis jetzt war ja fast kein eis auf dem teich - und heute hatten die läden ja noch zu . 

morgen geh ich mal los um so ein styroporteil zu besorgen, muss ich auf was bestimmtes achten ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Du kannst aber auch einen Sprudler irgendwo ins Flache hängen, das geht auch. Muss ja kein Eisfreihalter sein. Oder irgendwie Strömung erzeugen reicht auch schon 

Und bitte nicht das Eis aufschlagen, aber das weißt du sicher.


----------



## mitch (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

naja die pumpe erzeugt ja 5x20 min strömung, aber halt nur am tag um das wasser nicht allzu sehr abzukühlen. 

ein sprudler im flachen reicht? der schlauch mit stein liegt ja bereits im teich (links unterhalb des futterringes) , dann werd ich das ding mal blubbern lassen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ja, kannst machen. Nur nicht ins Tiefe legen. Wenn das nicht reicht kannst du ja immer noch einen Eisfreihalter besorgen


----------



## HaMaKi (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,
hab' mal 'ne blöde Frage; was ist das für ein weißes Dingen da auf Deinem Teich (der weiße Ring) ?
Gruß Marita


----------



## Dodi (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Marita,

ich bin zwar nicht Mitch, aber das weisse Ding sieht mir schwer nach Futterring aus.


----------



## mitch (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo marita,

ja dodi hat recht, es ist ein futterring. 

der ring ist einfach ein stück plastik schlauch der zusammengestöpselt ist und verhindern soll das sich das futter über die ganze wasseroberfläche ausbreitet.  

so ein ring ist leicht zu bauen.


----------



## HaMaKi (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

..und schon wieder klüger; und das noch im alten Jahr!
Danke ihr beiden!


----------



## mitch (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

so nun hab ich auch einen:

 



 (eisfreihalter )


----------



## mitch (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

nun hat es auch bei uns geschneit:


----------



## Conny (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ist der Schnee von heute Nacht  Bei uns taut es


----------



## mitch (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi conny,

ja der schnee ist von heute nacht und es schneit weiter 

das eis auf dem teich ist bestimmt 20 cm stark, ich werd mal den schnee abkehren damit die fische + pflanzen nicht ganz im dunklen sind


----------



## mitch (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,


heute am frühen morgen schepperte es gewaltig:

 

die halbe terrasse + teich verschüttet.

durch das einsetzende tauwetter löste sich der schnee/eis vom dach, aber was weg ist ist weg - jetzt kann eigentlich der frühling kommen


----------



## mitch (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

heute hab ich mal ein paar überwassertiere am teich erwischt:

       

tagsüber wenn es über 0°C hat lasse ich die pumpe immer mal für ein paar stunden laufen, so werden wenigstenss ein paar löcher ins eis geschmolzen und es kommt sauerstoff ins wasser.

bis jetzt habe ich noch keine ausfälle an unterwassertieren - ich hoffe es bleibt so . 

die temperatur in 70cm tiefe beträgt immer noch +4°C


----------



## mitch (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

wie es ausschaut sind noch alle am leben:

 


das eis habe ich etwas entfernt, dabei bin ich ganz vorsichtig vorgegangen (viel heißes wasser):


----------



## mitch (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ich mag keinen schnee + eis mehr 

heute morgen:  

aber schön schaut es trotzdem aus


----------



## mitch (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ich hab heute mal in alten fotoalben rumgestöbert und habe dabei ein "historisches" bild gefunden.

es ist ein bild das meinen 1. teich zeigt. ausgegraben hab ich ihn anno 1985  ca. 10 m³ - 1,50 m tief, besatz waren damals 5 kois  + goldis + __ stichlinge. 

die 3 süßwasserkrabben die ich hatte waren ein leckerbissen für die elstern und eichelhäher, sie wurden nur ein paar wochen alt 

 

leider existiert er heute nicht mehr, die folie hat irgendwann ein loch bekommen, da die wurzeln einer erle durchwuchsen - fische waren zu dem zeitpunkt keine mehr drinnen. 

ist schon ein  gefühl die alten bilder zu sehen


----------



## mitch (14. März 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo miteinander,

sind noch alle da 

 




ok, alle sind noch da, aber spielen wollen sie nicht :crazy


----------



## Annett (14. März 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch.

Sieht so aus, als hätte Dein Teich den Winter gut überstanden. 

Bei uns fängt jetzt auch alles wieder an auszutreiben. Endlich!


----------



## iCErAIN (17. März 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

wirklich ein wunderschöner Teich...da steckt ne menge arbeit und liebe drin.
I ch hoffe meiner sieht irgendwann nur halb so gut aus.


----------



## mitch (21. März 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

heute morgen war etwas eis auf dem teich da die nacht sehr kalt war -4°C:
 

die __ sumpfdotterblume erwacht langsam:


----------



## mitch (25. März 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

das eis hat schon wieder zugeschlagen (heute morgen -2°C ):


----------



## Christine (25. März 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

aber diese Türkentaube ist wirklich gut gemacht 

War bestimmt nicht billig


----------



## Tati (26. März 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Michael!
Ruf mich mal bitte an.Tati


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

so nun mal ein paar aktuelle bilder vom teich:


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

teichwars : 
  Kashyyyk Trooper bei der algenjagd 

  AT-AP & AT-OT (__ wasserläufer ) 



  __ Sumpfdotterblume (_Caltha palustris_) 

  Schachblume (_Fritillaria meleagris_) 

  __ Rosenprimel (_Primula rosea)_


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 Viele Grüße an Anton!!


----------



## Conny (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

mit vereinten Kräften werdet Ihr die paar Algen doch schaffen


----------



## simon (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo mitch
nun tue bitte nicht so,als wenn das nicht du warst mit algen-wars.:__ nase
gruss simon
p.s.wenns hilft kann du mir die mal leihen?
ich nehm se auch wenns nix hilft


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

spiegelungen im teich:


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

und immer auf der suche nach futter:


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

die Fotos hast doch nicht etwa Du gemacht? Da bin ich irgendwie....


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ich wollte allen die nicht mehr wissen wie regen aussieht , den tag mit ein paar regenbildern vom teich erfreuen 

   

:__ nase


----------



## Marlowe (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hey Mitch,


du alter Oberbayer!  


Wir im Norden brauchen dringend Regen!

Gutes Restwochenende wünscht 


Sir Marlowe


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

schon wieder gibt es neuigkeiten vom teich 

das erste seerosenblatt -2009 erblickt die oberfläche  :
 


und irgendwie ist heute __ libellen-burzeltag  :

    
     

@marlowe: "Oberfranken" ist nicht  oberbayern - das ist ein anderer volksstamm


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

und noch 3 burzel-bilder:


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

und wieder mal ein paar bilder von heute:

  - baby-krebsscheren

  - wann kommt das futter  

  - sind das genug unterwasserpflanzen  

ohne polfilter:  mit polfilter: 

und hier wird der polfilter gut erklärt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarisationsfilter


----------



## inge50 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

schöne Aufnahmen  und klares Wasser 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Sehr schöne Fotos. Gefallen mir gut. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Henkkaas (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> ohne polfilter:Anhang anzeigen 42555 mit polfilter:Anhang anzeigen 42556



 andersrum oder :nase


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo Marek,

da hast du mich kalt erwischt , das bild mit weniger spiegelungen ist mit polfilter gemacht.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

ich hatte heute so eine idee + urlaub  

     

==> 2,30 x 3,60  x tief ?


----------



## Dodi (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 Mitch,

als zusätzlichen Pflanzenfilter oder willst Du den auch mit Fischen besetzen?


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi dodi,

wenn die fischlis sich nicht durch die pumpe zwängen  ,sollen da auch keine rein.


----------



## Dodi (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen! :beeten
Bestenfalls als Fischei oder als Minimini-Fischlein - wie bei uns, wo wir plötzlich Fischlein im Bachlauf hatten....


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

und weiter gehts ,

beetverlagerung:


----------



## Inken (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch!

 Gerade erst entdeckt...

Du kannst es auch nicht lassen, oder?  
 Tolle Idee! Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es hier weitergeht!


[OT]Könntet ihr jetzt vielleicht mal auflegen, Peter soll was tun und du auch! [/OT]


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

 Spitzen Idee


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

zwischenbericht:

steine  
 



des rätsels lösung :drainagerohr auf -70 cm 
  


da werde ich noch etwas spaß haben 
 

aber was gutes hats auch ==> ich brauch keinen kies mehr holen


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

neue grabungsbilder


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

der rand für die kapillarsperre:


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo leute,

ich hab mal ein detailbild vom randaufbau gemacht:

 

durch das einschlemmen mit trasszement wird der rasenteppich so fest das man fast keinen nagel durchbekommt - ich denke ein guter folienschutz für den randbereich 

die granitsteine schützen zusätzlich die pvc-folie vor hartwerden (UV-licht) und es gibt eine saubere kapillarsperre


----------



## simon (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo mitch
wie von dir gewohnt saubere arbeit mit vorbildcharakter.
noch 2 fragen:
1.machst du die granitsteine ringsrum oder warum nutzt du diese höhe nicht zumindest stellenweise für pflanzen die nur **nasse füsse** also -5 bis -10cm tiefe wollen?
2. verbindest du die beiden teiche über einen bachlauf,rohr oder was vergleichbares? die fische würden es sicherlich danken
mit grossem respekt+gruss
simon


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi simon,

erstmal danke für die  ,

ich dachte diesmal mach ich mehr fotos damit der teichbau für die nachwelt  erhalten bleibt - und wenn jemand meint, meine bauweise taugt was, dann ist halt leichter es nachzumachen.

ich hab ja die zement-idee ja auch von dir 



zu 1. naja da werd ich an manchen stellen etwas mehr substrat (lehm/sand/kies) einbringen müssen um für die flachwässler einen passenden lebensraum zu schaffen - einen notausstieg für in wasser gefallene tiere brauch ich ja sowieso 


zu 2. ja die beiden werden per mini bachlauf (ca.50cm) verbunden 

das wasser vom filter läuft per pvc-rohr in den "neuen" und dann durch den "bach"  in den "alten" - soweit der plan


----------



## Peter. (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Oha, Mitch! Du hast aber gewaltig was geschafft! :shock

Und mit deinem Erdreich möchte ich bestimmt nicht tauschen! Wer hat dir eigentlich so viel Schutt unter den Rasen geschmuggelt?  

Und ein sehr gutes Beispiel für eine funktionierende Kapillarsperre!

Respekt!


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

da ich mir nun gedanken über die verbindung der 2 teiche mache bin ich auf folgende idee gekommen (kein kleben oder verschweißen ):

eine wanne aus edelstahl mit flanschartigen anschlüssen 
 

was meint ihr - geht sowas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Sicher geht das,
warum nicht 

Obwohl ich bei dir immer noch zum Komplettneubau tendiere


----------



## simon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo mitch
und was machste an den flanschen?
kleben oder schweissen??
ich würde den neuen 5cm höher als den alten setzen,und dann aus der neuen folie ein stück folie in einen überlauf einbetten.ob das nun nen stück edelstahl oder ne regenrinne oder bachlauf  is dann ja egal und dieses einfach in den alten teich hineinragen lassen.
gruss simon
grus simon


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

so, und weiter geht´s mit dem vlies & "ru-wolle"


----------



## Conny (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

Deine Helfer sind ja richtig geschafft 
Vor allem der Vierbeinige


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

die folie war auch gleich dran.
wenn die sonne scheint lässt sie sich gleich leichter verlegen 

   

und mein unkrautvlies/trasszement panzer  (erstmal der untere teil)


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Klasse! Und wie zügig das geht!


----------



## axel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch

Wofür ist so etwas gut ?

unkrautvlies/trasszement panzer 

 

Gibs auch Unkraut im Teich ?

lg
axel


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi 

@axel 
das vlies dient als träger für den zement und soll die folie schützen falls unser wuff mal ins wasser geht + ich sehe keine folie mehr 

@christine
wenn mann was will dann muss was vorangehen 

@conny
ja diese helfer, vorallem die 4-beinigen erstmal pause machen


----------



## axel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

achso Mitch

Prima  Du denkst aber auch wirklich an alles 

lg
axel


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

@axel
ja ich versuche schon an alles zu denken , aber das gewitter letzte nacht hat mich kalt erwischt: 

da werde ich nochmal drangehen müssen 
  

linker teststreifen = neuer teich, rechter = alter teich
der ph wert liegt durch die auswaschungen jenseits von gut & böse, naja die gh + kh hätten schon was 
 
was so wenig zement ausmacht  aber die brühe wird ja wieder abgepumt ==> kanal


und zur entspannung  noch ein paar bilder vom alten teich:


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ein aktuelles zement-bild:  

ich hoffe das das wetter auch mitspielt - ist ja schon spätfrühling


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

da ich heute etwas zeit hatte und meine bestellten flansche noch nicht da waren dachte ich mir: ich baue mir selbst einen flansch 

pvc platten 10mm stark + gewindeschneider + v2a schrauben

     

einbau:

       

dieser pvc-kleber (tangit) ist echt schnell  + dicht sind die klebestellen auch


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

jaja  MacGyver Mitch 

bisschen Gewindebohrer macht ja auch Spass 

Ich war auch erst von Tangit begeistert,.. wenn er nur Spalten kleben soll, scheint er auch zu "wirken",..

ich habe ihn auch mal bei NG Filter Material und bei grauen HT-Rohr genutzt,..
nach ca. 3 Monaten war die Klebestelle spröde und nicht belastbar,..
Die Teile fielen fast auseinander,..

Ich bin daher eher ein Innotec Freund,.. o.k. bei "guten" PVC Rohren scheint er zu halten,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Micha,

das graue HT-Rohr (Material PP) kannst du nur verschweißen, da hält sonst nichts wirklich dauerhaft drauf. 
Der von mitch verwendete Tangit Kleber eignet sich hervorragend für PVC Klebeverbindungen - die halten ewig.


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi frank + micha

die rohre die ich verwendet habe sind aus pvc-u und lassen sich sehr gut mit dem tangit verkleben - man(n) muss nur schnell sein  und wissen in welche richtung der winkel gehört  - ansonsten hält das zeug bombig zumindest bei pvc 

wie frank schon schreibt die normalen ht-abwasserrohre müsste man verschweißen - aber wer kann das schon 

diese pvc kleberei habe ich heute auch zum erstenmal gemacht, hätte nicht gedacht das es so einfach ist 

MacMitch


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein bild der gesammtansicht


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo, 
und wieder ein stück weiter & die zementpanscherei ist fast am ende   

fast nix mehr von der folie zu sehen 

   



nun brauche ich nur noch das verbindungsstück für die 2 teiche + kies + sand dann gehts hier weiter


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo MacMitch,

tolle Sache - bin gespannt, wie das Endergebnis aussieht!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 Hey mitch,..

hast du mal die Zement-Säcke gezählt oder war da in wirklichkeit garnicht soviel Material notwendig,.. ?

Ich kämpfe ja selbst nach über 1/2 Jahr der Erbauungszeit noch mit den PH Werten,.... kann aber nicht genau sagen, ob
es wirklich nur vom Zement oder doch vielleicht aus dem Ufergraben kommt,..

Ich persönlich würde die Trennstelle auf jedenfall erst in ein paar Monaten öffnen.

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi micha,

bis jetzt waren es genau 2 säcke (a 40kg) mörtelzement & 1 sack trasszement (25kg)

ja denn ph wert werde ich genau im auge behalten - die trennstelle ist ja noch nicht mal eingebaut, wird aber in dieser woche erfolgen und noch nicht aufgemacht


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ich habe gestern noch einen kleinen rand um die tiefzone gemacht damit mir später nicht das substrat abrutscht.


----------



## Inken (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch! 

Du denkst aber auch an alles. Alle Eventualitäten werden bedacht. Man merkt, du baust nicht den ersten Teich! 

Ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht!


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

hab gerade meinen kies / sand geholt


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieh - das ist ja alles ganz braun und trüb - da hast Du wohl ein Wasserproblem!


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

so hier nun mal mein substrataufbau

lehm:
 

lehmiger sand:
 

abdeckung mit feinem kies:
 

ich hoffe das lässt die pflanzen gut wachsen


----------



## Inken (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch!

Wir haben es ganz ähnlich gemacht. Das eigentliche Substrat ist recht lehmhaltiger Sand aus der ortseigenen Sandkuhle:  
Abgedeckt wurde diese Schicht mit Estrichkies:  

Obwohl das Wasser schon recht klar ist und man auf den Grund sehen kann, liegt auf allem ein dünner Lehmfilm und auch das Wasser hat einen leicht lehmgelben Touch:    

Daher haben wir in den Sifi einen Rest vom Vlies gelegt. Dieses spülen wir täglich aus, da kommt schon einiges an braunen Schwebeteilchen zusammen! Vielleicht hilft's ja... 

Aber ich denke, den Pflanzen gefällt es. Die ersten fangen bereits an, Gas zu geben!


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo inken,

also ich finde die sicht zum boden ganz gut , wird bestimmt noch besser wenn sich die schwebeteilchen abgesetzt haben.

die idee mit dem vlies im siebfilter find ich gut - muss ja net fürs ganze jahr sein, sonst hättet ihr euch ja gleich so einen vliesfilter, wie uwe einen hat, kaufen können .

ich denke eure + meine substrat mischung werden schon richtig sein  die zeit wird es zeigen


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

so schaut´s jetzt aus - ist aber noch nicht der endgültige füllstand

 


habe auch mal auf die schnelle einen wassertestsreifen reingehalten:

no³ = 0
no² = 0​
gh = >7°d​
kh = 10°d​
ph = 7,6​
ich hoffe das spülen mit dem heutigen regenwasser lässt den ph-wert stabil bleiben ​


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

stand von heute:

 

der rand ist nun fertig + die folie teilweise abgeschnitten

jetzt fehlt nur noch die verbindung zwischen den teichen  



wasserwerte zum glück stabil :

no³ = 0
no² = 0​
gh = >7°d​
kh = 10°d​
ph = 7,4​


----------



## Frank (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi mitch,

das sieht ja alles sehr gut aus - auch die WW.

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie es ist, wenn die Verbindung fertig ist.


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mönsch, Mitch! Wieder ein Stück weiter! Toll!  
Bin gespannt, wie es mit der Verbindung weitergeht und drück' die Daumen, dass der pH so bleibt!


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo miteinander,

das wasser wird nun langsam auch klar, die schwebestoffe vom lehm setzen sich langsam ab:

   


neuer lieblingsplatz:

    

ein wunder - unser hund hat wasserberührung


----------



## jochen (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,
sorry das ich mich jetzt erst dazu melde, in letzter Zeit bleibt mir sehr wenig Zeit zum tippseln...

Hast du echt schön hinbekommen.

Die Verbindung deiner Teiche klappt bestimmt bei sauberer Ausführung wie von dir geplant.
Bei solchen Arbeiten gehört aber sehr viel Genauigkeit und Sauberkeit, besonders auf Reinigung der Flächen sowie peinlichst auf Vermeidung von Falten sind zu achten.

Habe aber bei dir keine Bedenken, deine Baustelle sieht immer picobello aus, obwohl die Arbeiten zügig voran gehen...

Gruss über die Berge...


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

fast voll 

 

mit regenwasser aufgefüllt

@jochen: danke


----------



## Conny (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

einfach nur 

Dein 4 beiniger Helfer ist ebenfalls begeistert  wie man sehen kann. Aber nicht dass er keine Abendspaziergänge mehr machen will


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Vielleicht hatte der Wauzel aber auch genau an der Stelle seinen Lieblingsknochen verbuddelt,..  

=>  Mitch hat auch einen verstellbaren Überlauf eingebaut,..
so muss es sein 

=> zu den pH Werten kann ich dich nur bewundern,... 
ich bin immer noch zwischen 8,5 und 9,0..

Solangsam habe ich bei mir weniger den Zement sondern mehr meine ca.500kG Natursteine in Verdacht,..  (stammen aus einem Kalksteinbruch :__ nase )
Die sind aber fest einzementiert :? 

Wie schaut´s sonst mit Pumpe und Technik aus,.. oder kommt die "Versorgung" später von der anderen Seite.

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi micha,

der überlauf ist eigentlich der einlauf der noch an den filter angeschlossen wird  und der noch nicht eingebaute überlauf (der noch net fertig ist ) kommt dann zwischen die teiche  - alles soweit klar 

ja mit dem ph-wert hat es diesmal hingehauen - hab das ganze ja fast 2 wochen aushärten lassen, dann mit regenwasser gefüllt und die brühe wieder abgepumt.

die technik ist nur im alten teich, der neue soll ja fischfrei bleiben und eigentlich nur ein dem filter nachgeschlalteter pflanzen-dings-teich  sein

mal sehen ob das alles so klappt wie ich mir das denke.


zu deinem noch hohen ph-wert hab ich einen alten thread dank annett gefunden:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/45

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/48

eigentlich müsste man ja nur den co2 gehalt erhöhen 

http://www.deters-ing.de/Wasser/co2.htm

selbstbau co2 reaktor:

* defekter Link entfernt *

probiers doch mal mit einer wanne voll teichwasser aus ob da net was zu machen ist


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

gestern sind noch ein paar pflanzen und steine dazu gekommen:

     

leider wurde das substrat wieder dabei aufgewirbelt    , geht aber nicht anders , naja wird schon wieder klar


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> hi micha,
> 
> der die technik ist nur im alten teich, der neue soll ja fischfrei bleiben ,..



.. kommt da ein "Schleusentor" für die Fische rein,.. sodas nur ein Wasseraustausche ohne Fische passiert 

Danke, nochmal für die CO2 Links,.. muss ich in Ruhe nocheinmal durchlesen, und mal überlegen,.. was machbar ist.

Schöne, schon kräftige Pflanzen,.. aus dem Baumarkt ?? oder von TT Kumpels.
Und ich finde grpße Steine auch immer schön 

mfg. Micha


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo micha,

ja ich werde ein fischgitter  installieren das hoffentlich die fische daran hindert in den neuen zugelangen - was durch die pumpe/filter kommt kann ich ja schlecht verhindern - mal sehen was wird.

ein paar pflanzen sind aus dem baumarkt, die hatten die tage ne 1,99 aktion  - der __ froschlöffel ist schon ein fettes teil 

die meisten anderen pflanzen sind ableger von bekannten die auch teiche haben. 

am mittwoch kommen noch pflanzen/seerose von werner-nymphaion dazu.

die steine sind kalksteine von hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fränkische_Schweiz keine 15km von mir entfernt. 

neben den feldern liegen da immer größere haufen rum - die bauern sind froh wenn sie weniger werden 

manchmal sind auch recht große brocken dabei -leider zu unhandlich für den kofferraum , wären aber schön im garten

da ich ja sehr weiches wasser habe hoffe ich das die kalksteine das richtige für den teich sind.


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ein geschenk meines schwagers

__ rohrkolben:


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

So einen Schwager würde ich mir auch wünschen 

__ Schilf 

Schwer für mich es zu Bestimmen


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo helmut,

ich denke es ist: *Breitblättriger  Rohrkolben* (_Typha latifolia_) 

ja, ist schon gut wenn der schwager einen fischteich hat und ab und an den rand zum angeln frei haben will


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

endlich - mein verbindungskanal ist da
rohzustand:
   

da soll er hin:
 

auf die plätze fertig los 


mit "innotec adheseal" eindichten:
 


einbau & verschrauben der abdichtung:
     


supermischung - adhesal + dreck :__ nase - hoffentlich geht das bis zu teichtreffen noch ab 
  


noch ein paar details: 
    


und fertig 
         


der einbau ging eigentlich ganz gut - teilweise musste unter wasser geschraubt werden (-5cm )

hoffentlich hab ich auch alles dicht bekommen


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

wir haben das Innotec immer gut mit Babyöl, von den Händen abbekommen. 


Hände mit Babyöl einreiben, ein paar Minuten warten, dann kann man das Innotec ab rubbeln.....


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo olaf,

danke für den tipp mit dem babyöl - leider hatte ich keins zur hand 

dann fiel mir noch ein altes hausmittel meiner oma ein : *butter* - einfache normale butter 

bisschen einwirken lassen und dann mit der handbürste schrubben  und  weg war das innotec


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 wieder VORHER an alles gedacht 

Nur soweit eingeschnitten als nötig, dann verklebt und nach dem Trocknen den Lappen abgeschnitten ??
oder hast du einfach das Teil nach innen geklappt (verklebt) und dann mit Kiesel verdeckt ?

Und "Die Brücke" ist auch schon fertig !

Mitch ??  Bist du Rentner ??   oder hast du Urlaub...

Was macht der PH Wert,.. ich habe immer noch 9,0 und der neu gekaufte CO2 Test kann 0% CO2 feststellen  hilfe meine Pflanzen ersticken,.. :?

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi micha,

ich habe nur urlaub, bis zur rente dauert das schon noch ne weile , kommt auf unsere politiker an.

die folie ist nur links + rechts eingeschnitten und  nach innen geklappt + mit kies abgedeckt.  

das adhesal hat ja heute nacht zeit zum trocknen  das zeug klebt echt wie schifferschei.... 

naja, ohne gute planung gehts halt net  

lieber immer 2-5 x nachdenken als 2-5 x neumachen 

der ph liegt zur zeit bei 7,5  kh so zwischen 3-6 °d , da ist auch nicht zu viel co2 in meinem wasser - das arme grünzeugs :beeten


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

da ich gestern feststellen mußte das meine pumpe nicht mehr die ca. 6000 ltr/h bringt war eine reinigung angesagt. 

mit schrecken stellte ich fest das sich ganz viele kleine __ schnecken im turbinenrad der pumpe eingeklemmt hatten.

um in zukunft das ganze zu vermeiden hab ich mir nun einen ansugkorb für die pumpe gebaut.

alu-fliegengitter mit adhesal zusammengeklebt und per schlauch an den pumpeneingang angeschlossen.

   

nun kommt wieder genug duch die pumpe. 

ich hoffe das durch die große siebfläche die reinigungsintervalle erträglich sind


----------



## Olli.P (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

ich denke, auch an diesem Korb wirst du nicht lange Spaß haben......


Wie lange das wohl dauert bis der zu sitzt.....


Der ist ja fast wie ein Siebfilter.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

jau,.. denke ich auch, obwohl schon gut gelöst 

Wie lange darf der Ansaugfilter denn sein ?  Bild von Christine: Filter (<= dauf drücken)

Ich selbst habe den von NG Artikel Nr. 35802 mit Lochweite 2x3mm (Seite 85 unten)
http://issuu.com/naturagart/docs/naturagart-katalog-2009/85


2x3mm finde ich optimal, da sind im Frühjahr noch nichteinmal die kleinen Kaulqappen durch (ausser vielleicht 3-4 Stück) und
"gereinigt" habe ich nur einmal indem ich die Fadenalgen runtergeschoben habe.

Meine Pumpe habe ich jetzt noch keinmal spülen müssen... (läuft seid ca. 4-5 Monaten nonstopp)

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

so langsam wirds zum pflanzenteich:

freitag 12.06.2009
   


sonntag 14.06.2009


----------



## mitch (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

grade mal am sonntag gepflanzt und schon die erste blüte 

Nymphaea '__ Sioux' : 
 

so mag ich mein grünzeugs 


@werner :gdaumen


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,
Glückwunsch - sieht klasse aus - von solch' einem Prachtstück sind wir noch Lichtjahre entfernt!
Bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie Dein Teich mal ausschauen wird, wenn denn die "Pflänzchen" zu vollem Wuchs gediehen sein werden,
Eva-Maria


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

soderle - neue pflanzenbilder vom teich

wasserhahnenfuss 
 

tannenwedel 
 

__ froschlöffel 
 

__ wasserfenchel 
 

zungenhahnenfus 
 

@Eva-Maria  euer hangteich wird bestimmt auch ned schlecht - und viel grünzeugs rein damit es mal gut aussieht


----------



## unicorn (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 mitch

aber wieso blüht denn dein __ Froschlöffel schon?
meiner ist noch nicht ansatzweise soweit........


----------



## Horst T. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



unicorn schrieb:


> mitch
> 
> aber wieso blüht denn dein __ Froschlöffel schon?
> meiner ist noch nicht ansatzweise soweit........



Blüht der nicht  im Mai  ....Meiner ist auch so weit, bzw sieht auch  wie auf den Bildern von Mitch aus.....


----------



## unicorn (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*


mir war so als hätte meiner letztes Jahr auch schon eher geblüht.

jetzt sieht er so aus:


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



unicorn schrieb:


> aber wieso blüht denn dein __ Froschlöffel schon?
> meiner ist noch nicht ansatzweise soweit........



 Die sind doch alle gedopt :evil


----------



## Horst T. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die sind doch alle gedopt :evil



 Ne ne, so nich .....


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

tja, wenn ich nett zu meinen pflanzen bin  (richtiges substrat / düngekegel) sind sie halt auch nett zu mir  (wachsen & blühen) 

@Manuela: 

@Christine: ist schon möglich  - der __ froschlöffel war aus dem baumarkt


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

bilder frisch vom chip:

1.)  2.)  3.)  4.) 


1.) teichhund beim sonnenbad
2.) so gefällt es mir - schön grün
3.) spiegelungen
4.) der neue teich sollte eigentlich nur für pflanzen sein, was solls


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Tja Mitch, wie heißt es so schön. Erstens kommt es anders... und zweitens als man denkt!
Euer "Teichhund" ist ja ein netter, bleibt schön ordentlich am Teichrand und hüppt nich' rein!
Was ist denn das genauer.... schaut aus wie ein Beagle mit Terrier-Einschlag?
Hoffentlich krieg' ich jetzt keine Haue für diese Aussage
Eva-Maria


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo Eva-Maria,

unser wuff ist eine echt fränkische beagle dame , die zum glück nicht gerne ins wasser geht  höchstens mit den vorderpfoten um fischfutter zu ergattern


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo zusammen,

was für ein tag, der teichtüv war da 

nach einer ausgiebigen prüfung des teiches duch die teichprüfer annett, joachim und jochen konnte ich meine prüf-urkunde in empfang nehmen   

 


- just a joke -


----------



## Conny (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

:gratuliere zum bestandenen Teich-TÜV und noch 
und ein herzliches  an alle die dabei waren


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,
herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu... und äh, .......wo klebt man denn DIESE spezielle TÜV-Plakette hin????
Eva-Maria


----------



## mitch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

@Eva-Maria: am besten unter die folie  


@Conny:


----------



## Kdaniel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Sali Mitsch
Wie hast du es mit dem Wasser die empfehlung ist 22 Grand neigung du hast stufen gemacht.
Nun wie alt ist dein Teich.
Gruss Daniel


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

servus daniel,

der alte teich existiert seit frühjahr 2008, den neuen hab ich dieses frühjahr dazu gebaut.

ja die stufen sind für die verschiedenen pflanztiefen - nicht alles wächst im tiefen wasser .

mit den 22° meinst du bestimmt den böschungswinkel . also ich hab da ehrlichgesagt nicht so darauf geachtet, kommt aber auf deinen boden an.

fester lehmiger gartenboden ==> steilere böschung
lockerer sandiger gartenboden ==> flache böschung

ich hatte zum glück  recht festen lehmigen boden - ist aber dann ned so leicht zum graben .

mach doch auch mal einen thread auf um deine ideen vorzustellen & und wir mögen auch immer viele bilder


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

endlich mal ne schöne warme sommernacht am teich


----------



## inge50 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

schön romantisch, sieht gut aus 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Inken (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 Ist das schöööön! 

Da laden wir uns doch gleich mal ein!


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

endlich hab ich mal die goldis bei der kanaldurchquerung erwischt 

  

@inge: hoffentlich hält sich der siebenschläfer an die wetterregel , dann kann es mehr abende mit kerzenlicht am teich geben.


@inken: soweit isses nun auch ned nach kulmbeach  ==> Entfernung zu mitch -431,54 km (Luftlinie) - jederzeit wenn ihr mal zufällig  in der ecke seit


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die seerosen von ina -  sind nun auch im teich

   

@ina: perfekt verpackt und schnell wie der blitz  

das wasser ist auch mal wieder glasklar :


----------



## niri (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

nur gut, dass ich rein zufällig  in deinem Thread gelesen habe, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens bescheid . Viel Freude noch mit den Pflanzen!

LG
Ina


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal wieder ein paar bildchen für euch:


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

JaJA,..  Der Photokünstler und  McGyver,..  Mitch

was mir gerade so auffällt (bei dir war der __ Froschlöffel ja auch schon recht früh da).

Du hast auch diese braunen Stellen auf den Blättern und danach werden die Blätter ja auch immer komplett braun und verwelken,..

ist das wirklich normal oder ist es dieser "berühmt" Froschlöffel Pilz oder die noch berühmtere Mangelerscheinung,.. ??!

mfG. Micha
(PS: ich will mehr "Schleusenbilder sehen"  )


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi micha,

ja von dem __ froschlöffel werden die blätter richtig welk - warum  ich denke durch das blühen hat die pflanze ihre kraft verpulvert  und die blätter werden braun.

ich werd mal versuchen die goldi-bande bei der kanaldurchquerung zu knippsen - die machen das immer so das man es fast ned mitbekommt, werd mich mal auf die lauer legen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> ja von dem __ froschlöffel werden die blätter richtig welk - warum  ich denke durch das blühen hat die pflanze ihre kraft verpulvert  und die blätter werden braun.




Hallo Mitch,.. moin 

Was macht dein Froschlöffel  

Kann es sein das "wir" den Froschlöffel-Brandpilz haben??

Meine Froschlöffel (ca. 5 Sück über den Teich verteilt), haben nun fast alle braune Blätter (ohne das derzeit neue nachwachsen)  
sieht so aus:
    
an Nährstoffmangel glaube ich bei meinem Teich nicht,.. (steht auch im Quickfinder für Gartenteich vom GU Verlag)

Was macht man mit den ca. 1,2m langen "Antennen",.. ich kann derzeit auch noch keine Samen erkennen,.. 
aber diese Stängel sind eigentlich immer noch grün.

danke, mfG... (nur mal kurz nbachgefragt, wenn es ein größeres "Brandpilz" Thema ist, sollten wir natürlich einen seperaten Pflanzen-Thread aufmachen)


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo micha,

es schaut fast so aus als ob du recht hast - ich denke auch das ich den brandpilz am __ froschlöffel habe. 

bilder mach ich dann mal ein paar nach dem essen 

ich hab schon mal etwas gegoogelt http://www.dega-landschaftsgaertner.de/Artikel.dll/dega_2008_12_12-13_1_NTk2MDcy.PDF

ich denke wir sollten einen extrathread aufmachen - das problem werden wohl auch andere haben.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Yeep,.. hier sollte es weiter nur um Mitch Teichentwicklung gehen,..

wer sich sonst für den __ Froschlöffel-Effekt interessiert:
Neuer Forums-Thread => hier geht´s weiter

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

... und immer auf der lauer nach futter


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

ich habe mal wieder neue bilder gemacht:


Gladiolus palustris:  Pontederia lanceolata:  Pontederia cordata:


----------



## mitch (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

und alle haben das FTT gut überstanden 
nur der hunger ist geblieben


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Pontederia (__ Hechtkraut weiß & blau) - es blüht gerade so schön


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

ich hätte noch ein paar bildchen:

Ähriges __ Tausendblatt (_Myriophyllum spicatum_):  

__ Hechtkraut, weiß (_Pontederia cordata_):   

mitchmasch


----------



## Conny (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ich schaue immer wieder gerne bei Dir ein 
Das ist jetzt schon ein richtiges Teich-Tagebuch


----------



## Goldi2009 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

so geht es mir auch! Einfach ein schöner Teich! bin gerade dabei mir einen Plan für nächstes Frühjahr zu machen. Mein Teich soll dann Jahr erweitert werden und Deinen habe ich mir zum "abspicken" ausgesucht!

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## Frank (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

ich bin echt beeindruckt, wie sich dein Teich in der Zeit entwickelt hat - einfach großartig!!
Die Pflanzenvielfalt, die sich bei dir angesiedelt hat ist ja der Waaaahnsinn. 
Dazu das klares Wasser mit besten Wasserwerten - vom feinsten!!


----------



## mitch (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

@conny, anne, frank  für die  

heute hab ich mal meine täglichen badegäste  auf den chip gebannt:

      


und wie es aussieht die letzte __ sioux-blüte in dem jahr :

 

naja so langsam kann man wieder mit den wintervorbereitungen am teich anfangen (alte blätter abzupfen, filter saubermachen, eisfreihalter suchen, ... )


----------



## Inken (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch!

Sperlingsfamilie beim Duschen, wie niedlich! Und toll festgehalten! 
Wenn ich Spatz in Kulmbach wäre, würde ich auch in deinem Teich baden und nirgendwo anders!  
Ich bin immer wieder platt, wie du in kürzester Zeit einen so wunderschönen Teich gezaubert hast! Klares Wasser, üppiger Bewuchs, toll! 

Und ja, der Herbst rückt langsam näher. Die Sonne steht schon merklich tiefer, so dass sie selbst in der Mittagszeit unseren Teich nur noch zur Hälfte bescheint. 
Habe gestern auch beim Einkaufen die ersten Lebkuchen entdeckt...
Schaue immer wieder gerne hier rein!


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

Super hast die Spatzen abgelichtet .... 

Sind die an Euch gewöhnt oder schleichst du dich immer an .... da war sicher nur wenig Fluchtdistanz zwischen Dir und den Spatzen


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

gestern war da was über einen steinestapler im fernsehen - gleich mal ausprobiert 

 

ist gar net mal so schwer - nur sehr instabil


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

 Perfekt 

Ab jetzt bekommst du von mir den Spitznamen " Jongleurmitch"

Nur ... ein Vogerl ... z.B. deine Spatzen dürfen diesen Platz nicht als Sitzwarte auswählen ... 

ausser ...

Du hast sie mit Silikon verklebt ... natürlich "Transparentes" ... 

[OT]Aber ganz was anderes ... kannst vielleicht den Manni kontaktieren ... hätte gerne gewußt wie es ...


seinen Koi geht
ob er die IH schon in Betrieb genommen hat
ob er schon mit Ozon herumprobiert

Ich habe in schon per PN gelöchert ... aber leider keine Antwort ...
weder per PN noch im Thread ... 

Bin sehr traurig ... ich hoffe Ihm ist nix zugestossen  

Sorry das ich dich da hinein ziehe .. aber Kulmbach ist doch ein Dorf   [/OT]


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

zur zeit sind die täubchen oft am teich

 

sind aber sehr scheu


----------



## mitch (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

so nun geht das wieder los :

     


die UVC-lampe ist abgebaut und der filter auch in den winterschlaf geschickt.

nun fehlt nur noch der eisfreihalter - der kommt in den nächsten tagen wieder in den teich


----------



## mitch (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die frostigen temperaturen treiben wieder allerlei federvolk ans wasser:


----------



## buddler (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

jaaaaaaa,leider auch die __ reiher aus der umgebung.grrrrrr.die finden an der ruhr nix im moment und somit werden die teiche der umgebung besucht.
aufgepaßt!die flinte ist geladen


----------



## mitch (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

der teich ist unter dem schnee 

   


eisfreie stelle:

10.01.2010:   30.01.2010:  

der eisfreihalter ist nun fast im schnee versunken, aber ich habe ja auch das andere loch im eis das durch einen kleinen sprudelstein (ca 30 ltr/ h) freigehalten wird. 

nachts decke ich das loch immer mit einer styroporplatte ab um den auskühlverlust möglichst gering zu halten.


----------



## mitch (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ich habe wieder mal ein paar aktuelle bilder für euch:

  - nach der alljährlichen dachlawiene (irgendwas sollte ich mal dagegen unternehmen )

  - gar ned mal so kalt (so in ca. 60cm tiefe)


----------



## mitch (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die eisfreie stelle wird von tag zu tag etwas größer, 

von den fischen hat sich auch schon einer am loch gezeigt - noch etwas träge, aber am leben. so schnell wie er da war ist er auch wieder in die tiefe abgetaucht.

20.02.2010:  

und dann heute morgen schneefall 

 

und bevor wieder alles zu ist, habe ich gleich das mühsam aufgetaute loch etwas abgedeckt.


----------



## mitch (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

so das eis ist nun fast weg

 

und dann das:  

     

mein erster frosch im teich und dann auch noch so 

um welche art handelt es sich ?

im neu-teich hatte ich keinen eisfreihalter/sprudelstein da ich hier ja die fische im herbst in den alten umsiedelte, und davon ausging das er tierfrei ist. 
nächsten winter kommt da auch ein eisfreihaltegerät rein.

im alten teich sind keine verluste zu beklagen - so langsam kommt da das leben wieder in gang


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

Tut mir leid um den 
 
__ Teichfrosch

Ich denke du brauchst Dir keine Vorwürfe machen ... so ist das Leben ...

Man kann nicht alles so im Auge haben ...


----------



## Conny (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

wenn ich richtig sehe ist das ein Grasfrosch
Wir mussten letzten Winter 4 beklagen. Die kleineren haben überlebt. Dieses Jahr gibt es keine Toten, obwohl der Teich viel länger zugefroren war.


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Conny

Ein Grasfrosch
 
hat zwei "Rippen" am Rücken und ist etwas kleiner ...

Und es freut mich das "Deine" überlebt haben


----------



## Christine (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus,

ne, ne - da hat Helmut schon Recht, das ist kein __ Grasfrosch. Schade drum. Und schon ein wenig merkwürdig. Vielleicht war er ja nicht mehr der jüngste....


----------



## mitch (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

da hat sich recht viel grünzeugs angesammelt 


so sehen viele unterwasserpflanzen aus: 
   



wenn das wasser nimmer so  ist wird ausgedünnt


----------



## mitch (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

verfressene bande 

   

nachdem ich heute nachmittag auch etwas "frühjahrsputz" am teich gemacht hatte waren sie plötzlich alle da 
und ich ließ mich erweichen - futterring + futter - ob das gut war ​


----------



## manni61 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitsch hast du leicht verdauliches Futter gegeben ?
Wie hat der keine KOI den Winter überstanden


----------



## mitch (6. März 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

nun das schon wieder 

   

da das ganze eis eigentlich nur schneematsch ist werde ich versuchen es abzukeschern um den wärmeverlust des wassers so gering wie möglich zu halten 


@manni, ja dein kleiner bekommt leichte kost


----------



## mitch (6. März 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

schaut schon wieder besser aus

schneematsch ist entfernt - kescher kaputt 
  


unseren gefiederten freunden gefällt das wetter auch ned so richtig:


----------



## mitch (7. März 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

die ersten sonnenanbeter am teich 

 

lange kanns ja nun nimmer daueren   bis es frühling wird


der   kommt ja auch bald


----------



## mitch (21. März 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo, 

wir sind noch da: 
        

leider hatte es der kleine koi von manni nicht geschafft 



* Sumpfdotterblume* (_Caltha palustris_) kurz vorm durchstarten


----------



## mitch (28. März 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

mal die wasserwerte von heute:
wasserwerte vom 28.03.2010 (jbl 5/1): 
NO3: 0 - NO2: 0 - GH: >4 - KH: 6 - pH: 7.2 

wassertemperatur am filterausgang:  +10°C​scheint alles im grünen bereich zu sein nur das wetter noch nicht


----------



## manni61 (28. März 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitsch nochmal schade das es der kleine Koi  nicht geschaft hat
Aber der Manni hat ja da noch was
Kannst dir einen aussuchen,oder nimm sie doch gleich alle
Die suchen ein neues Zuhause..........


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Manni,

ich nehm den oben links! 


Wann bringst mir den???


----------



## mitch (31. März 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

nur mal so ein paar bildchen von heute - das schöne wetter (über 20°C) musste man am teich genießen 


die "__ Sioux" zeigt auch schon was:  

algenjäger auf der pirsch  :


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

nun ist es bald soweit 

   

* Sumpfdotterblume* (_Caltha palustris_) :


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

heute ist die __ Sumpfdotterblume richtig aufgeblüht - kein wunder bei solch einem wetter 

  

auch alles andere kommt nun auch in gang (15°C wassertemperatur)

   


so da sind sie nun: die 3 von manni61 

 

das wird wohl auf ne umbaumaßnahme hinauslaufen


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi,

jetzt hat ihn das Koifieber gepackt............ 


Vorsicht, das ist hoch ansteckend und nicht behandelbar................. :smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hab ich Mitch letztes Jahr schon gesagt 

Jetzt geht das los  Bald kommt ein Fred "Teichvergößerung" oder "ich lasse mich scheiden" :smoki


----------



## pichu (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Da habt ihr recht . Hätte mir vor drei Jahren jemand gesagt das ich total verrückt auf kois werde hätte ich an seiner zurechnungs fähigkeit gezweifelt . Es wird zur Sucht aber zu einer schönen. . Liebe Grüsse aus GE


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

:willkommen Teichvergrößerung  :freu  ... irgendwann erwischt es eben jeden Teich-:crazy. :freu 

, aber Du musst unbedingt schreiben, wie Du deine Frau überzeugen konntest 

:willkommen pichu, wieistdenndeinname ?

noch ein GE-ler und gleich von um die Ecke  ...


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

da hab ich mir ja was eingebrockt  , eigentlich wollte ich ja dieses jahr mal in RUHE die früchte meiner arbeit am teich geniesen und ned schon wieder das graben anfangen. gerade wo es so schön eingewachsen ist. 


ich würde es auf das nächste jahr verschieben  

  (hätte dann auch etwas mehr zeit den umbau meiner frau schmackhaft zu machen & rh  & :blumen&  &  & ... ) 

die kois könnten ja über den winter wieder zu manni  in die innenhälterung - und ich hätte etwas mehr zeit mir zu überlegen wie groß das neue loch werden soll


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



und Viel Erfolg beim Frau überzeugen


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi ralf,

wenn ich ned so  könnte, hätte ich ja noch gar keinen teich


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

na dann hast Du Dir ja noch ordentlich was auszudenken


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die "Primula rosea" - __ Rosenprimel lässt sich auch wieder blicken


----------



## pichu (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Danke Danke für das Willkommen  .Pichu heisst eigentlich ela und ist seit drei Jahren dem Teich und Koi Fieber verfallen. Liebe Grüsse aus GE


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

vielleicht kommt es ja irgendwann zu einem mini TT


----------



## pichu (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

ja warum nicht mal schauen !


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo zusammen,

der tannenwedel (  eugen & olaf) und die seerosen starten durch  , der rest endlich auch


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch,

schön dein kleines Paradies wieder mal zu sehen 
Sieht alles super aus


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ich hab den tannenwedel heute noch besser erwischt


----------



## Goldi2009 (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ich bewundere Deinen Teich immer wieder. Wunderschön!

Weiterhin viel Freude damit.

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

mal ein kleines update:

  * Fieberklee* oder *Bitterklee* (_Menyanthes trifoliata_)

  die tannenwedel werden langsam zum tannenwald 

  __ lotos - danke conny

  und alles mal von der anderen seite

@annne


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

so sah es am 9.mai aus


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Das schaut gut aus! Da kann man ja wirklich schön relaxen! Ich beneide dich richtig - wenn ich hier raus schaue und die Baustelle sehe, wird mir immer ganz anders :shock.
Na ja, irgendwann wird es sicher auch bei uns weitergehen .


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hast Du den __ Lotos im Teich frei ausgepflanzt oder im Bottich?
Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so rüber!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,
wenn ich sehe, wie weit die Pflanzen schon an Deinem wirklich schönen Teich sind, könnt' ich glatt "grün vor Neid" werden!
Du wirst vermutlich zum TT ziemlich verdutzt gucken, wenn Du dann UNSEREN Teich und dessen bis dato sehr spärlichen Bewuchs sehen wirst... und es liegt nicht an der Menge der Pflanzen.
Die andauernde Kälte "lähmt" hier alles :-(


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ich hoffe doch, das sich nun nach den "etwas" wärmeren temperaturen, bei euch am teich auch etwas tut.

die wärme der letzten 2 tage hat den libellenlarven gut getan, alle wollen nun schlüpfen: 
  

auch die anderen insekten werden aktiv:
  

*Ähriges  Tausendblatt* (_Myriophyllum spicatum_)


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die erste blüte der "* Sioux*" ist da


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

Sehr schön 

Kennst dieses Thema ... dein Bild würde dort ideal hin passen


----------



## Conny (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ich möchte auch Seerosenblüten haben 
 deine Teich-Doku ist immer wieder schön


----------



## Goldi2009 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

auch ich freue mich immer über die Doku. Wunderschön! Und erst die Seerose! 

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die "* Sioux*" mal in voller pracht


----------



## frido (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Toller Teich, informativer Thread und super Bilder-was du machst, hat "Hand und Fuß"...! Respekt!!!

Ich hoffe, mein Teichbauprojekt gelingt mir ähnlich gut wie Dir.

LG

Andreas


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

  wie sieht denn inzwischen die "Unterwasserbrücke" für die Fische aus 

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi micha,

ja die "Unterwasserbrücke" wir rege benutzt, sogar von meinem dicken 

und unser hundchen passt immer genau auf das alles mit rechten dingen zugeht


----------



## Goldi2009 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

schön mal wieder was von Deinem Teich zu sehen! 

Na, der dicke Bursche passt ja gerade noch so durch.


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

es geht auf den herbst zu und die  sumpfdotterblumen fangen wieder das blühen an - nur weil die tage + nächte wieder gleichlange sind 

   


auslichten ist auch bald angesagt:

 


@Anne - der dicke war im aprill nur so groß wie ein goldi


----------



## Goldi2009 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ist der gewachsen!!! Wahnsinn!:shock Da kommst Du für nächstes Jahr wohl nicht an einem Umbau vorbei. 

Hast Du meinen Umbau gesehen? Habe es jetzt doch nicht so wie Du gemacht, bin in die Tiefe.

Wünsche Dir weiter viel Freude an Deinem idylischen Teich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

COOL der große Futterring 

ein Schlauch mit Doppelnippel ?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 hallo mitch,

supertolle fotos,  vielen dank dafür! 



mitch schrieb:


> h der dicke war im aprill nur so groß wie ein goldi




na dann ist der silvester"karpfen" ja gesichert, wenn der kerl so weiter wächst ...


----------



## mitch (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



> Ralf: COOL der große Futterring


 



ist ganz einfach zu machen:
plastikschlauch mit ca. 1m länge
ca. 5cm von einem heißklebestick
den schlauch mit den enden über den heißklebestick schieben
fertig 
@anne: ich werde da wohl oder übel was machen müssen  
ach ja - ich mag keinen "karpfen blau"  auch ned gebacken oder so - der bleibt im teich ​


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Danke


----------



## harkasteinhart (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Toller Tread! Klasse Bilder! 
Da bekommt man ja richtig Lust, selbst nochmal umzubauen! Wenn da nur nicht so viele andere Arbeiten auf der Liste währen...


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

harkasteinhart: 





> Da bekommt man ja richtig Lust, selbst nochmal umzubauen


 
stimmt  ich denke auch schon wieder die ganze zeit drüber nach   
mal sehen was die langen winternächte an ideen bringen?

 
unser hund denkt auch schon darüber nach


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

Klasse Bild 

Uiii ... bist auch so ein schwerer Fall von "Teichvirusverseucht" .... 

Da hilft wohl nur Wasser .....


----------



## mitch (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

da mir für teich 2 noch ein "gasaustauschlochfreihaltegerät" fehlt baute ich eines.

angeregt duch den styrodurplatten thread fiehl die materialwahl auf styrodur - hält länger 

das gerät beteht aus 4 einfachen holzlatten die zu einem rahmen verschraubt sind. an dem rahmen sind dann die 30mm starken isolierplatten von innen angeschraubt - hoffentlich hälts 

da das ganze doch einen sehr starken auftrieb hat werde ich es wohl am anfang mit steinen beschweren müssen. 




so und nun die bilder zum nachbauen


----------



## koikichihelmi (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch, falls Sie diesen Teich nur als Pflanzenteich gestalten wollen, geht das schon so in Ordnung.  Wenn Sie aber späterhin Goldfische oder sogar Koi hineinbringen wollen, sollten Sie den Teich unbedingt tiefer ausheben, oder Sie müssten sich Gedanken über eine Innenhälterung machen, um die Fische im Herbst zu keschern und diese frostfrei überwintern zu können!

Grüsse von koikichihelmi aus Ostbelgien


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> da das ganze doch einen sehr starken auftrieb hat werde ich es wohl am anfang mit steinen beschweren müssen.


Hallo Mitch,
eine wirklich nette Idee mit wenig Material/Kostenaufwand...
Allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken, das die schwarzen Konstruktionsschrauben nicht ewig rostfrei bleiben werden und das das Holz sich auf dauer mit Wasser voll saugen wird (grade bei Beschwerung) und somit auch nicht lange halten wird (von verziehen bis halt durchmodern)

Als Beschwerung könntest Du mittig einen Stein unter der Konstruktion 'aufhängen'.
z.B. ein Stein in einem Netz, das an allen 4 Eckpunkten befestigt ist, das würde verhindern, dass Du ungleichmässig beschwerst und das ganze kippen könnte.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

ich find die Idee gut , Vielleicht kannst Du anstatt mit Holz es eher wie eine Leiter komplett aus Styrodur bauen und vielleicht kannst Du mit diesen Plastikankerdübeldingern die bei einer Hausisolierungung verwendet werden auch dafür verwenden und so die Teile miteinander verbinden. Wenn die Dübel nicht halten vielleicht noch zusätzlich mit Kleber arbeiten ?


----------



## mitch (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

@koikichihelmi: fische sind schon im teich - sie haben schon erfolgreich 2 winter hinter sich gebracht - ich denke das tiefer machen kommt nächstes jahr dran.


@andreas: die idee mit den steinen im netz ist  - das bisschen rost von den schrauben werden wir schon verkraften  und notfalls nächstes jahr was besseres bauen.

@ralf: es war sonntag nachmittag, schlechtes wetter und keinen passenden styrodurkleber, also musse ne alte dachlatte und ein paar rigipsschrauben herhalten.

diesen winter wird es schon überleben, hauptsache der gasaustausch klappt.


 

die meisten pflanzenteile sind nun auch ins winterquartier umgezogen (biotonne )


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> @andreas: die idee mit den steinen im netz ist  - das bisschen rost von den schrauben werden wir schon verkraften  und notfalls nächstes jahr was besseres bauen.


V2A Schrauben kosten imho nicht mehr die Welt... V4A Schrauben sind da schon 'deftiger'.

Wann immer ich weiss, dass etwas Feuchtigkeit auf Dauer ausgesetzt ist, verbaue ich seit geraumer Zeit nur noch VA Schrauben.

Ich habe hier im und am Haus schon ettliches renoviert und erneuert... je nach Schraubenqualität hat man beim demontieren oder halt 'abreissen' gesehen, was aus einer Schraube nach 5,10,20,30 Jahren wurde 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die schwarzen Rigips-Schrauben an sich nicht schlecht sind... hält sich die Feuchtigkeit in Grenzen, dann halten die auch ewig.

Bleibt das Holz... es speichert halt die Feuchtigkeit... 

Aaaaaber da du ja schreibst, dass es im Prinzip eine 'Quick&Dirty' Aktion war, dann kann man das sicher so ne Saison betreiben und zukünftig verbessern. 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

servus Mitch,
mir gefällt die Idee, einfach billig und schnell.
Wie du bereits schreibst, es ist halt oft so, dass man dann in dem Moment wo die
besten Ideen sind, das passende Material vorhanden ist.
Wie stark ragt denn das Styrodur ins Wasser?
Ich hätte Angst dass sich darunter eine Eisdecke bildet?
Aber ich glaube bei Dir sind ja die Winter schon um einiges milder.
Ich hab mir auch letzte Woche einen Eisfreihalter gebaut (mit Plexiglas und schwarzem Rohr).
Bin gespannt obs funktioniert.

LG Markus


----------



## mitch (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

"still und starr ruht der Teich, weihnachtlich glänzet das Eis" 

     


@Markus: das styrodur ist ca.4 cm unter der wasser/eis oberfläche, zugefroren ist noch nix, aber noch ist es ja noch ned "richtig kalt"


----------



## mitch (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

hier sind mal ein paar bilder vor dem tief "petra"

    
(den eisfreihalter hatte ich noch mit einer platte zusätzlich abgedeckt)

und so sah es danach aus - hatte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt 

         

die großen hügel stammen von der dachlawine am letzten wochenende


----------



## mitch (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

 so, nun sind nur noch goldis & co im teich

 

hab die beiden in der nähe des eisfreihalters am boden liegen sehen


----------



## Conny (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Och Mitch,

das tut mir aber Leid :knuddel


----------



## Inken (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Oh Mitch, das tut mir auch sehr leid.. :knuddel


----------



## Annett (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

 

Die Armen!!


@mitch
:knuddel 

Hast Du eine mögliche Ursache?


----------



## mitch (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

erstmal danke an euch, ich denke die dachlawine letzte woche war daran schuld

die morsche eisdecke brach in 2 teile ==> fische vom grund hochgekommen,
dann hab ich den schnee nicht schnell genug aus dem wasser bekommen ==> zu strarken temperaturabfall duch die schneeschmelze.

so knapp 2-3°C knapp unter der oberfläche waren wohl für die kois einfach zu kalt.

die goldis & co dagegen sind alle noch recht fit soweit ich das sehen konnte. hoffentlich kommt im frühjahr ned noch mehr zum vorschein.


----------



## nome (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mir persönlich gefällt dein Teich nicht so richtig, da einfach zu wenig Schwimmraum für die fische bleibt, dafür umsomehr Pflanzzone. Aber jeder hat seine Eigene Vorstellung was ja auch gut ist, aber bedenke mal, wieviel Raum für die Fischis bleibt.

Wie Tief hast du ihn denn hinbekommen, ohne den bauschutt rauszuholen?
Ich generell hätte tiefer gegraben, den bauschutt mit rausgeholt, auch wenns eine Sch..... Arbeit ist, aber man bedenke das unsere Winter wieder immer kälter werden, und hätten deine kleinen dann eine Überlebungschance? Ich glaube kaum

Mein Freund hat auch einen Teich, aber nur mit Goldfischen, da war ich die Tage gewesen, und wir mussten feststellen, das in sein Teich alle seine Goldis eingefroren sind, da sein Teich nur etwas über 1 Meter tief ist.
1,5 Tiefe solltest du schon einbringen, sonst wird dir dies eines tages zum verhängnis

Mein Koiteich ist 2,00 Meter Tief, hier schwimmen alle noch schön, und fühlen sich wohl.

Gruss Norbert


----------



## buddler (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

zeigen!:__ nase


----------



## mitch (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo Norbert,

ja wenn dieser  schutt ned gewesen wäre dann hätte ich tiefer graben können - aber nun ist es halt mal so - 1,15 cm reichen schon, wir sind ja noch nicht in sibirien 

der vorteil meiner vielen pflanzen ist das der filter nicht allzugroß ausfallen musste 2 x 90 ltr mörtelkübel + siebfilter reichen nun schon das 3. jahr.

mal sehen wie nächstes jahr die zeit reicht - wenn genug da ist wird umgebaut.

btw. zeig uns doch auch mal bilder von deinem teich - man(n) kann immer noch was dazulernen.


----------



## mitch (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

nun wieder mal zurück zum teich 

hier sind mal ein paar aktuelle bilder von den eisfreihaltern, trotz -15°C in den letzten nächten sind die eisfreihalter auch ohne sprudel steine eisfrei geblieben 

hier sollte ich auch noch ne styrodurplatte darauflegen - dann bleibt einem das suchen unter dem schnee erspart 
      

hier habe ich schon eine platte darüber gelegt - ist dann leichter zu kontrollieren


----------



## Inken (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Äußerst cool.. 

Eine echte Alternative zu meinen ewigen Kochpottaktionen, zumal der Topf mir unlängst eingefroren und zugeschneit ist, als ich ihn auf dem Teich vergessen habe.. 

Werde das mal dem Scheffe vorlegen!


----------



## mitch (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ein gutes neues jahr euch allen​​ich hoffe eure teiche sind auch böller- und raketenfrei geblieben.​ ​​​​


----------



## Piddel (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

vielen Dank für deinen wirklich schönen Beitrag nebst Fotos zum Teichbau/Teichwerdegang !   

Für mein geplantes Projekt ist dein Fred ein Turbo an Motivation. Beim Lesen hatte ich gedanklich fast den Spaten in der Hand  - wenn der ....Winter nicht wäre.

Bitte mach weiter so !!! und hoffentlich bleibt zukünftig das eigentliche Thema von "Biotop-Querschlägern" verschont.


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo peter,

danke für dein lob , 

warte bitte  noch mit dem graben noch bis der boden wieder aufgetaut ist dann gehts leichter  

ich bin ja echt froh das ich dir und hoffentlich auch anderen mit meinen vielen bildern etwas weiterhelfen kann, dafür sind wir ja in einem forum: *ideen geben und nehmen* und das ist gut so


----------



## Christine (3. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Frohes neues Jahr!

Ich hab die OTs mal entfernt, damit es hier wieder um Mitch's Teich geht.

LG Christine
Mod-Team.


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

nun geht das -+0°C spiel wieder los  mal schon etwas schnee zur seite gebracht

  


fische noch ok 
  

temperaturen, mal so als anhaltspunkt 
   

lufttemperatur: ca. +2°C

ich weiß das es ned so genau ist, aber besser als nur den finger ins kalte wasser zu halten


----------



## mitch (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

   

na das ging ja jetzt ratzfatz mit dem wegtauen - die wassertemperatur ist zum glück auch ned allzuweit in den keller gerutscht.

ja - ich bin ein schneevomteichwegräumer


----------



## mitch (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

schnee- & eisfrei - endlich
 

da lacht sogar der kleine :
  

mal sehen ob aus der knospe vom letzten jahr noch was wird


----------



## mitch (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

auf ein neues eis abenteuer 

    

so schön wie der schnee ist, gebraucht hätte ich ihn nimmer


----------



## mitch (4. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

nun scheint es "nauswärts" zu gehen  - endlich 

hier mal ein paar bilder vom "verrückten" februar:

12.02   20.02  

27.02   28.02  



04.03 - 12°C im schatten 
   

luftblasen im hoffentlich letzten eis


----------



## Echinopsis (5. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 wegen mir kann der Winter gerne wegbleiben!
Dieses Jahr wars wirklich wieder ein seltsamer Winter...morgen hier nochmal recht kalt gemeldet, dann wieder milder.
Da "blickt doch niemand mehr durch".
Ich will Frühjahr...Sommer...Sonne...Wärme


----------



## Tannitümpel (6. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

WoW...Wunderschöne Teich-Doku....  und weiter so 

lieben Gruß Tanja


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Schöner Teich, ja der Frühling soll endlich kommen, damit wir auch loslegen können.


----------



## mitch (19. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

@sonnenblume22 

@Tannitümpel 

und natürlich gibts wieder neue bilder

fische beim sonnenbaden 
  

* Sumpfdotterblume* (Caltha palustris) in den startlöchern:


----------



## troll20 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo mitch,

schöner Teich mit Super Doku 
Aber bei deiner __ Sumpfdotterblume werd ich neidig. Meine hatte sich die letzten Jahre so schön selbst vervielfacht und dieses Jahr ist auf einmal nichts mehr von ihr zu sehen
Hoffentlich versteckt sie sich nur und kommt nochmal :beten

mfg René


----------



## Inken (20. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Moin Mitch!

Sag mal, bei dir am Teich bricht ja wirklich der Frühling aus! 

Aber das macht wahrscheinlich die Nähe zum Äquator.. 

Hier im Norden tut  sich nach wie vor noch nüscht, aber wir sind euch ja immer ein paar Wochen hinterher.. 

Freue mich auf neue Bilder!


----------



## mitch (26. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Inken: 





> Freue mich auf neue Bilder!


 
da sind sie


----------



## mitch (31. März 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

so, und nun in voller blüte


----------



## troll20 (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 so so und das traust du dir auch noch zu zeigen  
sieht echt  aus
an unseren zeigen sich die ersten winzigsten blätchen und triebchen, das wird bestimmt noch 14 Tage dauern bis wir soweit sind wie auf deinen Bildern.
zumindest gab es die letzten Nächte keinen Frost mehr, hoffentlich bleibt das so  :beten1

mfg René


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

da habt Ihr uns aber tüchtig überholt in Sachen blühen 
Deine Teichdoku ist immer wieder schön


----------



## Inken (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Unglaublich, was 431km Luftlinie so ausmachen.. :shock

Hier sieht's  an der Sumpfdotterfront  auch noch etwas mickrig aus:

 

Da ich den Teich aber zur Zeit fast nur im Dunkeln sehe, war ich wegen der Blättchen schon  ziemlich überrascht! :freu


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Moin!

Meine gedodderten Sümpfe  haben bisher kräftiges Blattwerk geschoben, von Knospen, geschweige denn Blüten ist noch nix zu sehen!
Sind aber auch erst letztes Jahr gepflanzt...also mal abwarten!

Super Bilder mitch, am WE solls ja wieder warm werden, optimal, oder?


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

Deine Sumpfi`s sind aber von einem "anderen Stern" :beten ... soweit mit der Vegetation zu sein ist schon ein Glücksfall 

Unsere ... 
   

Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende
Helmut


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo zusammen,

ja das ist schon erstaunlich wie das kleine gelbe ding wächst  

zum vergleich hab ich auch mal die andere "Sumpfi" mit abgelichtet

   



OT: vieleicht ist sie ja schon verstrahlt


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> OT: vieleicht ist sie ja schon verstrahlt



[OT]  Hoffentlich nicht...ansonsten müssten wir ja auf eine weitere Verstrahlung hoffen...bei solch positiven Folgen [/OT]


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

So, habe heute bei mir mal näher gelugt und schaut selbst  :

(Der Blütengott war mir wohl gnädig  )


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Tatatata und in Blüte 

 

 

(Ich hoffe jetzt dem Mitch stört das nicht...ansonsten einfach anPNèn und ich teils ab  )


----------



## Inken (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

[OT]





mitch schrieb:


> vieleicht ist sie ja schon verstrahlt



Den Verdacht hatte ich auch schon. Seit dem sie uns im März das AKU abgeschaltet haben, wächst im Garten nüscht mehr ordentlich! [/OT]

Wunderschöne Blüten habt ihr in Franken!


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Das kommt vom guten Wetter und davon dass ich jeden Tag eine Flasche Bier in den Teich gieße....

..
...


...




Spaß


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

und nun kommen die tannenwedel (Hippuris vulgaris) langsam an die oberfläche 
   




wenn er noch unter der wasseroberfläche ist schaut er etwas flauschiger aus

@daniel 





> eine Flasche Bier in den Teich gieße


  scheint aber zu helfen


----------



## Conny (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

Dein Teich-Tagebuch ist einfach


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und wieder eine neue seite im "Teich-Tagebuch" 

@conny: mach ich doch gerne


erst mal was futtern und dann ein nickerchen in der sonne machen 
    



1.)  2.)  3.) 

1.) das wird dieses jahr ein tannenwedelwald (@eugen )
2.) die __ sioux legt sich mächtig ins zeug
3.) die unbekannte traut sich noch ned so


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 Mönsch Mitch, ich staune...

Bis eben war ich noch so stolz auf den Hauch Grün, der sich langsam bei uns breit macht, und nu sowas.. 

Seerosenblätter schon oben, Tannenwedelwälder, es ist so schön bei dir!


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi inken,

ja wir hatten die letzten tage echt schönes wetter - eigentlich die ganze woche 
, das ganze grünzeugs hat nen richtigen schuß gemacht.


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

heute ist mir ein kleiner "fauxpas" passiert. 
als ich nach der arbeit an den teich schaute stellte ich mit schreck fest das ca. 10 cm wasser fehlen. 
   

ein LOCH ??? ​ 

zum glück kein loch nur ein übergelaufener filter, weil ich die schwämme schon lange nicht mehr gereinigt hatte (war irgendwann letztes jahr )

   

nun ist wieder alles ok - so kommt man(n) auch zu einem wasserwechsel 

das __ hel-x macht sich auch ganz gut, es wird nur durchströmmt.
   

was lernen wir daraus: immer mal die schwämme saubermachen


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die blüte der __ Sumpfdotterblume geht zu ende: 
 

dafür geht es an anderer stelle weiter:
     

ein spatz beim trinken:


----------



## Inken (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch!

Wenn bei euch wieder mal die Sonne scheint, - also morgen  - würdest du mal ein Foto deines Skimmers einstellen? 
Wir haben derzeit das Problem, dass der Skimmer uns die Fische aus dem Teich schlürft, sobald man ihn soweit öffnet, dass er die Wasseroberfläche absaugt. 

Sind da grad etwas ratlos..  Täglich einen Goldi im Skimmer.. Wenn wir ihn weiter drosseln, saugt er nicht mehr ausreichend ab. Und die Kirschblüte kommt erst noch!  

Welches Modell hast du?

Wie immer, wunderschöne Frühlingsfotos!!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 mitch

ich werde ja den verdacht nicht los, dass du in deinem garten ne fußbodenheizung und irgendwo im teich nen tauchsieder installiert hast!  bei dir blüht der __ fieberklee, während meiner noch nichtmal den hauch einer grünen triebspitze zeigt! 

 für die schönen fotos!


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ja Anja, das sind die Franken *seufz* immer ihrer Zeit ein Stück voraus. Und immer besseres Wetter als der Rest der Welt. Das ist manchmal so ungerecht


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi inken,



> würdest du mal ein Foto deines Skimmers einstellen?


 
 

mehr skimmer hab ich leider ned  die pumpe saugt nur vom teichgrund 

macht doch mal groben hasenstalldraht drüber, vielleicht geht das ja


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi anja,



> ... fußbodenheizung und irgendwo im teich nen tauchsieder installiert


 
ich hab nur ne "solar von oben heizung" , die schaltet sich zur zeit so gegen 09:00 ein
und geht so um 18:00 wieder langsam aus.

solar von oben heizung beim einschalten:
   

der teich auf dem 2. bild ist ja nicht allzu tief, da wird das wasser schon etwas schneller warm - gut fürs grünzeugs


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo elschen,



> ... die Franken *seufz* immer ihrer Zeit ein Stück voraus


 
is halt mal so  -


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo zusammen,

diesen wunderschönen urlaubstag hab ich mit jäten "über" dem teich verbracht:
    


da war schon einiges an zuviel grünzeugs im teich - ist aber noch genug drinnen - und erst mal zwischengeparkt


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

heute war wirklich teichgroßkampftag angesagt:

auch die nympheas brauchen mal ein "leckerli"


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

nachdem es nun die teperaturen wieder erlauben ein gläschen am teich zu trinken  
stellte ich fest - irgendwie zu wenig licht 

also erstmal ne lampe mit led (2 watt) und langem kabel zusammengeschraubt und dann ab in den garten. ist echt schwierig den passenden platz für das licht auszusuchen

wie immer erst mal ein paar fotos
     

die solar-funzel würde natürlich später wegkommen. 

was haltet ihr von licht am teich


----------



## Hexe_Mol (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 mitch

sehr schöne, stimmungsvolle bilder! 

"licht am teich" ist bei mir auch noch ein aktuelles thema. besonders gut gefallen mir die von olli p. selbstgebauten lampen. aber auch schönen gekauften leuchten stehe ich sehr offen gegenüber.  dummerweise haben ja auch hier in westsibirien die tage nur 24 stunden und ne hexe nur 2 hände...


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

blütenstaub ohne ende 

     

der teich ist das optimale plätzchen zum relaxen


----------



## troll20 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Na da lümmelt sich der Jack schön in der Sonne 
Unserer mußte wegen Zuwanderern vom Teich verbannt werden, aus irgend einem Grund mag er jetzt gar keine __ Enten mehr

mfg René


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

sie sind wieder da 

   

gar ned so einfach diese kleinen wendigen flieger abzulichten


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch



Hätte nicht die Geduld


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Bei mir gibts auch Fledermäuse. Nette Tierchen aber fotografiert hab ich die noch nicht.


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch eine Frage... wie hast Du das Holz zum draufsitzen an den Pflanzringen befestigt? Ich muss mir da auch noch was überlegen aber ich hab bedenken das ich die Pflanzringe beim anbohren kaputt mache....


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi jürgen,

bohren  

es geht auch ohne - ich habe ein passendes kantholz in den ring eingeklemmt und die bretter darauf festgeschraubt - hält seit fast 4 jahren


----------



## wp-3d (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> sie sind wieder da
> gar ned so einfach diese kleinen wendigen flieger abzulichten





Hi Mitch

die Flattermaus ist schön getroffen, 

wie viel Schüsse hast Du gebraucht? 


.


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

 

was macht man mit solchen teilen , natürlich was bauen


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

der pflanzring muss raus


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

wie hat das mal ohne folie ausgesehen , bei der roten kiste ist der pflanzring der rauskommt

 

gut wenn man immer alles knipst


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

Schon wieder eine Teicherweiterung


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

erstmal den rasenkantenstein von hinten her freilegen:
 

und vorne auch freiräumen:


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

irgendwie ist noch zuviel wasser im teich - wohin :? 

     

zum glück war das alte planschbecken noch dicht


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

der passt genau - 60 ltr aus PE


----------



## Conny (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ich dachte Du wolltest dieses Jahr nix am Teich bauen  :crazy 
Die Fledermäuse sind


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi conny & helmut,

es wird ja nix großes 


die fledermaus sagt  , zum glück ist sie beim blitzen ned gegen das haus geflogen - ultraschall sei dank


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und weiter gehts beim basteln am teich 

so der deckel is ab:
 

und maß genommen:


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*





mitch schrieb:


> so der deckel is ab:




wozu brauchst du nen campingklo am teich?


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

nun kommt mein lieblings abdichtemittel zum einsatz: Innotec Adheseal 

   

klebt & dichtet


----------



## Conny (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

die Spannung steigt


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

@ anja



> wozu brauchst du nen campingklo am teich?


 
für die goldis


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

nun kommt der heikelste teil - anflanschen an die folie

   

genug Innotec, schrauben alle fest , ich denke ja 

folie durchtrennen - wasser marsch 
 


so nun habe ich auch einen pumpenschacht - hätte ich ja auch schon am anfang mit einbauen können


----------



## mitch (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

so langsam kommen die __ libellen wieder zum vorschein
hier mal eine *Frühe Adonislibelle* (_Pyrrhosoma nymphula_)


----------



## mitch (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

der blaue kanister stört 
 

schnell ein paar bretter zum tarnen verarbeitet:
  

und kaum fertig, gings schon los:


----------



## pyro (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Da hat es aber anständig geregnet... bei uns ist es staubtrocken - die Regenwolken zogen alle vorbei.

Auf dem Heimweg hats ca. 10 KM von mir weg nen sehr schlimmen Unfall gegeben da man vor lauter Regen gar nichts mehr gesehen hat. Da dachte ich eigendlich mein Teich sei voll... Satz mit X...


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

1.Mai = tag der arbeit  = filter großreinemachen

 

     

durch die neue pumpenkammer kommt man nun endlich ohne probleme an die pumpe, um die schlitze zu reinigen . 

wahnsinn was da plötzlich an mehr wasser durchrauscht , 
wenn sich aber 2 eimer schlamm im filter angesammelt haben ist der  und 

also schlamm raus und durch ein sieb laufen lassen um das ganze krabbelzeugs zu retten - warum sind die immmer im filter  als ob im teich kein platz wäre, oder haben die nur angst vor den goldfarbenen fressmaschinen 


ach ja die bilder sind nach dem saubermachen gemacht worden


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Sag mal Mitch, der Filter ist das alles Eigenbau aus rechteckigen Mörtelwannen??


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi jürgen,

 und funktioniert  

nur das saubermachen ist  so eine sache  mit einer kehrichtschaufel gehts so, aber schmutzwasserabläufe würden das reinigen erleichtern


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee... den Filterschaumstoff gibts sicher überall zu kaufen. Was sind das für "Steine"? Vielleicht stell ich mir bei meinem kleinen Bachlauf als Vorkammer sozusagen auch so eine Wanne... muss ich morgen austüfteln.


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*






diese steinchen sind "__ Hel-X" - da hatte manni61 was übrig  
http://hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&lang=1







die steine zwischen den schaumstoffplatten sind normale betonpflastersteine - dienen nur als abstandshalter, der filterschaum ist von jbl ca. 12 €, 50 x 50 cm, habe ich geteilt 25 x 50 cm


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die indianderin gibt mächtig gas 

 

hoffentlich wird es die nächsten tage wieder etwas wärmer - es soll heute nacht frost geben  sonst wird das nix mit dem blühen


----------



## Highway (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch,

ist ja super geworden, hat also doch so geklappt wie du es vorgesehen hattest. Und dazu gleich eine schöne Abdeckung, passt doch wunderbar und bindet sich gut in´s Gesamtbild ein. ...

Die Krebsscheren fühlen sich scheinbar ganz wohl im Teich, kann aber im Moment nur die größere sehen, die anderen haben sich wahrscheinlich etwas in die Algen zurückgezogen. Oder, was ich nicht hoffe, sie sind schon zu Leckerbissen geworden. Werde das mal beobachten, vielleicht finde ich sie ja wieder..., nochmals danke dafür.

Mein Pflanzfilter schein auch wieder etwas Wasser zu verlieren, da muss ich auch mal auf den Grund gehen. Höchstwahrscheinlich eine Klebestelle am Auslauf undicht. Naja, komme wohl nicht darum herum, mal einen neuen zu bauen, aber vielleicht lässt sich das noch bis in den Herbst verschieben....

LG
Uwe


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



Und ich dachte, wenigstens bei den Seerosenblüten könnt' ich dich überholen.. Aber meine brauchen noch 5 cm..  
(Drei Blätter, acht Knospen, sieht schon ein wenig lustig aus! )

Bleibt abzuwarten, wer den "Seerosen 2011-Thread" eröffnet, bei uns ist das Wetter besser!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,
saubere Arbeit


> Vielleicht stell ich mir bei meinem kleinen Bachlauf als Vorkammer sozusagen auch so eine Wanne... muss ich morgen austüfteln.


Das hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, falls ich irgendwann mal meinen Bachlauf verwirk-
liche, ist das eine super Idee. Ich möchte zwar keinen aufwändigen Filter betreiben, aber
in meinem Bachlauf könnte ich schon so eine kleine Wanne verstecken - mal schauen.
Zumindest die Option lass ich mir noch mal offen.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Markus!

Dann guck mal in meinen Teichbauthread rein. Die Idee befindet sich bei mir schon in der Umsetzung. Anstatt das Wasser direkt über einen Stein in den kurzen Bachlauf zu pumpen gehts nun halt erst in die Filterwanne und dann flach leider ohne Wasserfall in den Bach. Auf das herunterplätschern von nem Stein musste ich leider verzichten damit die Wanne nicht so hoch steht und ich die Wanne auch noch mit Steinen u.ä. verstecken kann.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

ja so eine wanne hat echt vorteile - billig, man(n) kann verschiedene filtermaterialien ausprobieren und leicht mehrere abläufe einbauen. 

die mörtelkübel waren bereits 3 winter gefüllt im einsatz, und noch nix zerplatzt - PE sei dank


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

hier mal wieder aktuelle bilder vom teich

     

kaum zu erkennen - die neuen  (bildmitte)


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo zusammen,

lange kann´s nun nimmer dauern - sofern das wetter mitspielt
  


 

der arme hund muss fischfutter fressen


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

gestern: :beten1
 



heute morgen: 
 



heute mittag:


----------



## Goldi2009 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

wie wunderschön! Die erste Seerose is jedes Jahr was besonderes!

Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Freude mit Deiner __ Sioux. 

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo anne,

ja das ist als würde der sommer kommen.





apropos sommer - meine sommergäste sind eingegzogen

manni beim einsetzen der sommerfrischler:
         

mal sehen wie es den kleinen rackern in mitch´s sommercamp gefällt


----------



## manni61 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitsch wie immer super Bilder schau mer mal was aus den Kois wird,wachstum is bei dir schon mal vorprogramiert Gruß Manni


----------



## pyro (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Gratuliere zur ersten Seerosenblüte...

Ich konnte meinen Teich die letzten Tage gar nicht besuchen weil ich seit Samstag früh annähernd durcharbeite. Aber morgen hab ich frei...


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

mögen die fische 
  

so langsam wird das grünzeugs zum UWUK (unterwasserunkraut) 
    


meine __ froschlöffel aufzuchtstation:


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

es hat geregnet  

 

is aber auch mal zeit geworden


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

wie immer, sieht Dein Teich auch mit Unkraut schön aus!

Und ja - die Elstern mögen Fische...


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Jaja, ihr bekommt wieder den Regen ab, und wir haben nix bekommen 
Der Boden war gerade mal ein bisschen angefeuchtet...Die Gewitter & Regen sind an uns vorbeigezogen.

Schöne Bilder


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

mal wieder ein kleines update:

   

@christine & daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Man, man, bei dir war der Seerosenblütenkönig schon gnädig...bei mir ist immer noch nix in Sicht!! :evil

...ok..ich werde mich heute mal auf die Suche am Teich begeben, evtl finde ich doch ne Knospe! So leicht gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



bei mir kommen momentan 2 Knospen -liegen noch ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Leider reißen meine Fischies immer wieder ein paar Blätter raus.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo ralf,



> Leider reißen meine Fischies immer wieder ein paar Blätter raus.


 
du fütterst deine fischlis wohl zu wenig  

stell doch mal einen zylinder aus hasendraht um die seerosen - das könnte helfen die "fressmonster" fernzuhalten


----------



## Goldi2009 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

genau das mit dem Hasendraht habe mit einer __ Wasserfeder gemacht. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen hatten die Goldis die Blätter von der Wasserfeder komplett abgefressen. Mal sehen, ob es wieder was wird.

Übringens: Hast einen echt toll bewachsenen Teich!


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo anne,

und hat der draht geholfen? 



> Hast einen echt toll bewachsenen Teich


 ich denke das braucht einfach seine zeit bis alles mal so richtig eingewachsen ist. 


der alte ist nun ja schon 4 jahre alt, der neue erst 3 - mensch wie die zeit vergeht


----------



## Goldi2009 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

kann ich noch nicht sagen. Der Draht ist ja erst seit kurzem um die abgefressenen Pflanzen. Es sieht aber danach aus, als kämen ganz, ganz kleine Blättchen aus den Stängeln. Geduld ist angesagt.

Wenn Dein Teich 2 bzw. 3 Jahre alt ist, hast Du ja auch einen gehörigen Vorsprung. Meiner ist erst im Herbst vergangenen Jahres fertiggestellt worden und erst dieses Jahr bepflanzt. Das braucht alles seine Zeit. Ist aber schön, die Entwicklung des Teiches zu beobachten.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

die rasselbande:

       

und immer hungrig


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo,

wieder mal zeit für ein update:

die Nymphaea 'Pöstlingberg' - syn. 'Gladstoniana' , die ich am TT von Thundergirl bekommen habe  , hat nun ihren platz im teich gefunden.

aber erstmal kommt das eintopfen 


pflanzkörbchen  mit zeitungspapier auslegen + lehm einfüllen
  

ups, düngekegel vergessen 
  

sand darüber
  

einweichen
 

schnur zum leichteren herausangeln dranbinden
 

und ab in den teich


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

es ist wieder mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Bildupdate:


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

heute, äh gestern  (ich glaub ich werd so langsam alt  ) habe ich das schöne Vormittagswetter am Teich genossen


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

Fronleichnam habe ich mir anders vorgestellt :
   

mal sehen ob das schon hilft  :
   

der "Kanal" ist immer wieder ein beliebter Drehort für "Fisch-TV" - und viele Zuschauer sind am liebsten live dabei


----------



## mitch (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ist es schon wieder Zeit zum Blühen  normal ist das aber ned 

__ Sumpfdotterblume (Caltha palustris) 
    


aber ab hier ist es wieder normal 

na hoffentlich kommen die noch alle dazu, 
    

__ Blutweiderich (Lythrum salicaria)
  

Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben (Typha minima)
  

Chamäleon-Pflanze (Houttuynia cordata), auch Chinesischer __ Eidechsenschwanz 
  

Riesenhechtkraut (Pontederia lanceolata)


----------



## pyro (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Schöne Bilder... ich hoffe das sieht bei mir in 2-3 Jahren auch so aus.

Aktuell wünsche ich mir für dieses Jahr noch eine Seerosenblüte. Keine Ahnung ob das noch klappt.


Ich war jetzt gerade 3h im FFW-Einsatz... Verkehrsunfall... hoffentlich kann ich bald schlafen sonst seh ich morgen wie gerädert aus in der Arbeit.


----------



## manni61 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Super Bilder Mitsch, da bei mir ja auch so einiges wuchert,versuch ich auch mal was in der Richtung,mal die neue Kamera auspropieren


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch.

Bei uns treiben zum Teil die einmal blühenden Rosen neu durch, die das sonst auch nur bei solch merkwürdig kühlem Wetter machen... 
Deiner __ Sumpfdotterblume ergeht es wohl ähnlich.


----------



## Mubala (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Habe jetzt fast ne halbe Stunde den Thread verfolgt und bin noch lange nicht fertig. Echt genial dieses Tagebuch, danke dafür.


----------



## rabe62 (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi,

klasse doku und sehr lehrreich. Nur ist mir dieser weisse ring im wasser immer wieder aufgefallen. was ist das?
*ja, ich bin ein absoluter laie was die moderne teichtechnik angeht*

gruß
ralf


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Ralf,





> dieser weisse ring im wasser


 ist ein Futterring - einfach nur ein zum Kreis gebogenes Stück Schlauch ( der war mal transparent ) 

zum zusammenstecken der Enden habe ich einfach ein Stück von einem Heißklebesticks genommen  da der Durchmesser passte


----------



## rabe62 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Merci


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

es war mal wieder Zeit zum jäten  , kaum war man mal ein paar Tage ned da wächst das Grünzeugs wie der Teufel.

 


der Eidechsenschwanz (Houttuynia cordata) blüht grad so schön:


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

ich nochmal,

 

 

zum Glück hab ich das Grünzeugs nochmals genauer angesehen bevor es auf den Kompost ging - da hat der kleine noch mal richtig Schwein gehabt 

endlich ein Molch im Teich mal sehen ob es noch mehr davon gibt


----------



## Inken (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Gratuliere Mitch!! 

Es klappt also doch bei Fischbesatz! 

Dann gebe ich die Hoffnung doch noch nicht auf, dass auch mal einer zu uns findet!


----------



## pyro (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ohhhh, Gratulation!

Ich wünsche mir auch nen Molch. Aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr, muss sich ja auch erst rumsprechen das ich wieder einen Teich habe nach 2 Jahren Pause.


----------



## mitch (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ich habe die Mörtelkübel in denen ich meine zuviel gewordenen Unterwasserpflanzen zwischenlagere nochmal genauer unter die Lupe genommen.

   

der kleine hatte sich sehr gut  zwischen Hornkaraut und __ Wasserpest versteckt.


Fazit: immer erst alles genau ansehen bevor es auf dem Kompost landet


----------



## mitch (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

die Unermüdliche: 

 

blüht nun zum *3 *mal in diesem Jahr ???


----------



## pyro (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Bei mir blühen auch ein paar Pflanzen derzeit obwohl die Periode vorbei ist. Das schöne Wetter der letzten Wochen bringt alles durcheinander.

Wie sieht der __ Froschbiss bei Dir eigendlich aus? Bei mir wurde in den letzten Wochen alles braun und jetzt ist nix mehr da??


----------



## mitch (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

also der __ Froschbiss bei mir im Teich schaut auch sehr unansehlich aus - aber er wird von Jahr zu Jahr mehr.

Das erste kleine Pflänzchen hatte ich mal an einem TT von Inken bekommen 


Die Seerosen sind auch noch am blühen, werden aber weniger.


----------



## mitch (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

es ist kalt geworden 

     

   

mal sehen wie ich das Grünzeugs noch aus dem Teich bekomme


----------



## buddler (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

ohhh,jetzt schon eis????????????na da ist wohl für dieses jahr feierabend.
hier sinds noch kuschelige 3°C.
gruß jörg


----------



## pyro (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ich hab auch Eis auf dem Teich und meine Pflanzen sind nicht mehr grün. Alles braun oder zumindest gelb.


----------



## mitch (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

zum Glück war es die letzten Tage nicht mehr so kalt, das Eis von neulich war gleich wieder weg.

     

eigentlich schaut es fast wie im Frühjahr am Teich aus , wollen wir mal hoffen das der Winter nicht zu Tolle ausfällt.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 96063


Hallo Mitch,
jo, sieht noch nicht wirklich nach Winter aus.

Interessant finde ich, dass die Tannenwedel sich genau so entwickeln wie bei mir.

Seit dem sie im Filtergraben wachsen sind sie kräftig und wachstumsfreudig wie nie und mich kümmert es gewiss  nicht, wenn die Sachen, die in den Teich wachsen, abgefressen werden 

Tannenwedel hatte ich eigentlich schon immer im Teich, aber sie haben unter Wasser noch nie solch ein Nadelkleid gezeigt... vorher waren sie immer von den Fischen abgegrast 
Ebenso hatte ich noch nie einen Samenaustrag bei den Tannenwedeln...dieses Jahr ist es das erste mal (wissentlich) passiert.

Bin mal gespannt ob und wo im Teich noch mehr Tannenwedel auftauchen


----------



## mitch (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,


hoffentlich ist der Winter nun endlich vorbei 

heute schmolz das letzte Eis (in 25 cm tiefe ) weg. 
Alle Fische haben es geschafft, das Eis war in diesem Winter extra dick > 35cm 


die Balken waren dafür gedacht etwaige Dachlawinen vom Teich fernzuhalten - letztes Jahr hatte ich da etwas Pech
   

auch der Selbstbau Eisfreihalter verrichtete seinen Dienst - bis zur Grundberührung  zum Glück nur am Rand. hier konnte ich ca. 15 Großlibellenlarven vor dem Erfrieren retten - sind alle ins Aquarium umgezogen
    


unter der Styrodurplatte wurde das Eis zum Glück nicht erst allzu dick, auch das tägliche
abschöpfen von ein paar Litern Wasser half die Stelle eisfrei zu halten


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch,
in der Futterluke geht es ja schon eng zu. 
Könntest du nicht den ganzen Teich mit Styrodurplatten abdecken?
Ich mach das seit 2 Jahren so und das Eis hat seine Schrecken verloren.

Je nach Temperatur decke ich dann im Frühjahr ein paar Stellen ab oder mache wieder was zu.
Die Temperaturschwankungen sind dann deutlich geringer und die Bande hat noch früher Hunger.


----------



## pyro (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo mitch, 35 cm Eisdicke? Wie hast Du das gemessen??

Ich schätze bei mir waren es wohl auch so viel. Aktuell habe ich noch ca. 8cm Eisdicke unter dem Steg und es wird langsam weniger.


----------



## mitch (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

hier ist das Eisdicken Messgerät: 
 

nach 35 cm war ich immer noch ned durch.


@Jörg: nächsten Winter kommen ein paar mehr Styrodurplatten (dann aber auch dickere) auf den Teich


----------



## pyro (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch du bohrst in deinem Teich rum trotz Fischbesatz?

Das muss sich komisch anhören für die Fische.

Ich habe leider keinen so langen Bohrer, darum konnte ich die Eisdicke auch nicht überprüfen. Mit 35 - ?? cm rechne ich jedoch auch stark. Hier wars mit teils unter -26 Grad auch super kalt...


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch,
nächstes Jahr musst du nicht mehr bohren, nur die Platten abnehmen wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## mitch (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

sogar die Fische haben die Sonne am Wochenende genossen.

 

heute habe ich einen __ Gelbrandkäfer entdeckt, der hoffentlich die diesjährige Population etwas eindämmt  ansonsten wäre veschenken noch ne Option


----------



## Springmaus (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

_Hallo,

echt Klasse dein Teich und seine Bewohner ! 

einen  Gelbrandkäfer hab ich heute auch bei mir im teich gesehen!_


----------



## pyro (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Gutes Stichwort... __ Gelbrandkäfer.

Ich habe in meinem Teich ein paar gesichtet, größer als ein 2 Euro Stück und es hat auch nach Liebesakt ausgesehen.

Sind die __ Käfer eigendlich für irgendwas nützlich oder sollte ich die lieber herausfischen und entfernen vom Teich???


----------



## mitch (24. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Jürgen,

die __ Gelbrandkäfer sind so nützlich wie das Wasser im Teich  ich denke sie gehören einfach dazu. 

 Wenn man alles nur nach seiner Nützlichkeit bewerten würde wäre die Welt ganz schön öde & leer


----------



## mitch (26. März 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

die gelbe ist fast wieder soweit- pünktlich zum 26.03 

   

da kann man ja fast den Kalender danach stellen


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

wieder mal Zeit für ein kleines Update:

Sonntag Morgen -2°C  sch.... :shock
  

das war dann doch ned so schlimm 
  

__ Rosenprimel:
  

die Tannenwedel kommen auch in Fahrt


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ach nee!


----------



## pyro (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch, ich komm grade von ner Kneipentour heim... bei mir Schneeregnet es auch und es ist ganz leicht überzuckert.
Die Nacht von So auf Mo soll recht kalt werden, bis -5 Grad. Ich hab heute schon ein paar Pflanzen abgedeckt.


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

die Kindel kommen  

 

die __ Krebsschere war diesen Winter total im Eis eingefroren, aber sie hat es dennoch überlebt.

@Jürgen
der Schneeregen war zum Glück nur gestern - aber es zieht sich wieder zu  

Ist halt erst April :__ nase und der weiß ned was er will


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> die Kindel kommen



das freut mich, bitte alle einpacken und rüber schicken.


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

@Werner
  die kleinen hängen doch noch so sehr an ihrer Mutter - aber mal schauen - ich lass es dich wissen wenn es soweit ist


----------



## wp-3d (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> @Werner
> die kleinen hängen doch noch so sehr an ihrer Mutter - aber mal schauen - ich lass es dich wissen wenn es soweit ist



Hi Mitch,

Danke, aber lass mal war nur Spaß.
Meine wollen nicht so richtig, habe bisher nur ein Kümmerling gefunden.

frohe Ostern


----------



## pyro (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ich hab heute auch Krebsscherenkinder entdeckt.


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

heute war mal wíeder der Filter dran 

__ HEL-X waschen (anscheinend zuviele Bakterien drauf )
    

(das HEL-X war den ganzen Winter im Filter eingefroren ==> tote Bakterien  ==> )

Schaumstoffmatten (grob ausspülen + wiedereinsetzen)
    

Siebfilter (mit Filterwatte geräuschdämmen)
     

und gliech wieder der erste Dreck 
  


sind das Teichmuscheln ?  die waren im Filterschlamm, leider auch den ganzen Winter im Eis gefroren  da sind die Bakterien auf dem HEL-X viel härter im Nehmen


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch


> das __ HEL-X war den ganzen Winter im Filter eingefroren ==> tote Bakterien ==>...


Haste dein HEL_X unterm Mikroskop gehabt ? Oder woher weiste ob die noch leben ?
LG Andre


----------



## wp-3d (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Oh man Mitch,
hast Du einen Drecksfilter.

Ich sehe feine Filtermatten, wie oft im Jahr musst Du sie qualvoll reinigen.

Ich würde beim Wechsel nur ganz grobe nehmen,
das machen wir in den Aquarien seit Jahren,
setzt sich der Biofilm auf und in die Schwämme sitzen die feinen Poren sehr schnell zu und müssen gereinigt werden.

Bei den Groben verringern sie auch den Durchmesser der Poren aber wenn die Feinen schon Verstopfung haben, legen die Groben erst richtig los.


.


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

@Andre 

 

leider ist auf dem Bild das Zappeln schlecht zu erkennen  Sie sind aber da 

@Werner: 





> musst Du sie qualvoll reinigen


  2 x im Jahr reicht


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

@ Mitch
Wat da zappelt ,ick wes nich  ,Bakkis ?
Hier mal aus WIKI


> Bakterien wurden erstmalig von Antoni van Leeuwenhoek mit Hilfe eines selbstgebauten Mikroskops in Gewässern ....beobachtet.





> Die Größe von Bakterien ist sehr unterschiedlich: Ihr Durchmesser liegt zwischen etwa 0,1 und 700 µm, bei den meisten etwa 0,6 bis 1,0 µm.


Mann hast Du gute Augen !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch,
was soll jetzt auf dem Bild zu erkennen sein?
Wie groß sind denn die zappel Dinger?


----------



## wp-3d (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Mitch,
> was soll jetzt auf dem Bild zu erkennen sein?
> Wie groß sind denn die zappel Dinger?





Na um die 700 µm, 
ich habe Mitch sein Bild ausgedruckt und unters Mikroskop gelegt,
Nun zappeln sie auch wieder.


.


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Nabend


> Nun zappeln sie auch wieder


Nach der EISZEIT zappelt da was ?
LG Andre


----------



## pyro (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Also ich habe in meinem Wasserfallbecken __ Schnecken drin... das Becken war KOMPLETT gefrohren. Es gibt scheinbar Tiere die überleben im Eis. Warum nicht auch Bakterien?


Mitch, am Dienstag habe ich auch bei meinem Filter weitergebaut. Da ich keinen Flansch bekomme bzw. finde nochmal mit Silikon eingeklebt... aber ein sehr spezielles das sehr gut sein soll und sogar bei der Luftfahrt in Kampfjets verwendet werden darf. Schaun wir mal....

Filterschaumstoff muss ich mir nun noch auf Ebay kaufen, der Siebfilter ist auch in Planung.


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



> Nach der EISZEIT zappelt da was ?


Ich meint die Frage ernst ! Ich hab mir bloss vorgestellt, dass unter der Eisdecke kein Sauerstoff hin kommt und so die Bakkis absterben ! Da ja auch hier geschrieben wird ,das ein Filter der nicht über Winter durchläuft im Frühjahr erst wieder eingefahren werden muss ! Hab das mit den Absterben in Verbindung gebracht ! Falsch ?
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Andre,

ok, das Bild vom Mikroskop is ned so aussagekräftig    



> Da ja auch hier geschrieben wird ,das ein Filter der nicht über Winter durchläuft im Frühjahr erst wieder eingefahren werden muss ! Hab das mit den Absterben in Verbindung gebracht ! Falsch ?


 
klar geht das im Frühjahr immer wieder von vorne los, Der Filter läuft nun seit ca. 6 Wochen wieder, also sollten sich auch wieder neue Bakterien angesiedelt haben. 
Leider wird noch etwas dauern bis die Temperaturen wieder optimal für die Bakterien sind.


Ich werde mal morgen die Wasserwerte testen - dann wissen wir mehr


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Tagchen


> das __ HEL-X war den ganzen Winter im Filter eingefroren ==> tote Bakterien....


Waren sie nun gegangen ,allen irdischen ?


> also sollten sich auch wieder neue Bakterien angesiedelt haben.


AHA ,also Neue ? ......Ja ?.....und die Alten ?
Deshalb mein Beitrag !
Komplett Eis = kein Sauerstoff = kein Leben ! 
Ja es gibt auch Organismen die das irgendwie (extremer Winterschlaf) überdauern können !
Filter-Bakkis ?
Frag ja ,weil Filter im Winter durchlaufen lassen oder nicht zwingend nötig ?
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

habe schnell neue Teststreifen gekauft, die alten waren alle 

:beten passt alles :beten

Nitrat (No3): 10 mg/L
Nitrit (NO2):  0  mg/L
GH:  6° dH
KH:  6° dH
pH:  7,2

 schaut ja ned schlecht aus 


hier noch ein paar gute Infos zu den Bakterien von Jochen 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/17
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/20
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/20


und noch ein paar andere
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stickstoffkreislauf
http://www.bioconlabs.com/nitribactfacts.html


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo 
Ok sind alles Beiträge zu dem Thema , ABER


> Habe in diesem Winter mit bei uns über Tage - 24 °C. Außentemperatur, und einer Wassertemperatur von +5°C (über 17 Tage)


Ich weis zwar nicht wann bei Dir Wasser zu Eis gefriert ?


> das __ HEL-X war den ganzen Winter im Filter eingefroren ==> tote Bakterien ==>  ...)


Aus den Links geht nur hervor ,das die Bakkis ihre Tätigkeiten unter 5° C einstellen ! Aber wann gehen Sie über den Jordan ?
Bakkis eingefroren = kein Sauerstoff = Bakkis ?
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

@Andre, hast du das auch gelesen ?
http://www.bioconlabs.com/nitribactfacts.html
Nitrifying bacteria will die at 32° F (0° C).
Nitrifying bacteria will die at 120° F (49° C)

__ Hel-X ==> alle tot gewesen da eingefroren , aber die aus dem Teich eingespülten sind ja schon wieder am werkeln 



​


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo 


> __ Hel-X ==> alle tot gewesen da eingefroren , aber die aus dem Teich eingespülten sind ja schon wieder am werkeln


Ja ! Siehste da wollte ich hinaus !


> @Andre, hast du das auch gelesen ?
> http://www.bioconlabs.com/nitribactfacts.html


Sorry ich kann nur inländisch !
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

der Tannenwedel startet durch (das wird dieses Jahr ein richtiger Wald )


----------



## pyro (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch das sieht ja schon sehr grün aus bei Dir.

Hier bei mir ist es noch zu kalt und der Teich zu ungeschützt. Selbst meine Sumpfdotterblumen sind erst ca. 5-7 cm gross gewachsen und blühen sehr spärlich. Tannenwedel ist noch weit unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.

Die erste Algenblüte habe ich schon überstanden... vor ca. 14 Tagen wurde das Wasser zunehmend grün. Letztes WE nur noch schwer eine Sichttiefe von 50cm - heute wieder gute Sicht auf 90cm Tendenz steigend.


----------



## burki (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> die folie war auch gleich dran.
> wenn die sonne scheint lässt sie sich gleich leichter verlegen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 43638 Anhang anzeigen 43639
> ...



Hallo

greife das alte Thema mal auf

Also du hast normales Unkrautvlies in diesem Teich verwendet, im anderen mit Kunststoffrasen und alles mit Trasszement ausgeschmiert.

Also geht das mit Unkrautvlies auch?

Ist die Trasszementschicht nicht brüchig?


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Burki,

das Schutzschicht aus Unkrautvlies/Zement/Trasszement ist sehr hart geworden. Man kann es nicht mit den Fingern eindrücken. 

Selbst wenn ich ab und an im Teich herumlaufe um an den Pflanzen was zu machen konnte ich noch keine Schäden feststellen.  

Den nächsten Teich würde ich wieder genauso machen.

Die Schicht sollte schon ca. 5mm stark sein. Das Unkrautvlies hatte ich eigentlich damals im Al.. Süd für den Garten gekauft  man könnte bestimmt auch Putznetz verwenden. 

Ich habe das vlies einfach in einen Eimer mit dünn angerührtem Zement eingetaucht und dann aufgebracht. Vor dem Wasser einlassen sollte der Zement gut abgebunden sein (ca. 1 woche) da sonst erst der ph wert verückt spielt. 

Um Risse zu vermeiden hilft es auch das ganze täglich mal mit dem Gartenschlauch (Sprühnebel) zu befeuchten.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir & anderen weiter.


----------



## Kolja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,



> Ich habe das vlies einfach in einen Eimer mit dünn angerührtem Zement eingetaucht und dann aufgebracht.



Na das ist ja eine interessante Methode. Da werde ich ja ganz neugierig.
Ich habe Verbundmatte vermörtelt. Was - auch durch meine Unerfahrenheit - ganz schön gedauert hat. Auf einfach Eintauchen, wäre ich nicht gekommen. Außerdem habe ich den Zement mit Sand in zwei Schichten aufgetragen. Hast du auch Sand mitverwendet? Ist die 5-mm Schicht in "einem Rutsch"?

Mit Unkrautvlies meinst du dieses verwobene Plastikmaterial? Also ungefähr so etwas? Das ist ja auch eine Alternative.


----------



## burki (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

unkrautvlies gibt es sowohl als "kunststoffgwebe" als auch so wie feines vliesgewebe was sich so verhält wie glasfasergewebe für den kfz bereich.


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Andrea + Burki



> Mit Unkrautvlies meinst du dieses verwobene Plastikmaterial? Also ungefähr so etwas? Das ist ja auch eine Alternative.


 ja genau das Zeugs habe ich genommen.



> Hast du auch Sand mitverwendet?


 Nein



> Ist die 5-mm Schicht in "einem Rutsch"?


 Jein  nach dem Auslegen des Zementvlies habe ich den Rest aus dem Eimer drüber gekippt und mit der Hand verteilt  

man kann dann noch mit  Sand oder Kies abstreuen um eine andere Oberflächenoptik zu erhalten.


----------



## Kolja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

herzlichen Dank.

Teich III ist in Planung und soll auch vermörtelt werden. Das ist ja eine wesentlich einfachere Vorgehensweise. Wunderbar.


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

es ist schon erstaunlich was man des Nachts so im Teich entdeckt. 

 

 dieser kleine hat diesen harten Winter auch gepackt, hoffentlich die anderen auch


----------



## Darven (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

ist das nett, sieht fast aus wie ein Streifnhörnchen


----------



## mitch (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

nur ein neues Bildchen vom Tannenwedel
 

seit dem letzten Bild hat der min. 10 cm zugelegt


----------



## Doc (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Bei mir will der einfach nicht wachsen :/


----------



## Schwabenteich (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur ein neues Bildchen vom Tannenwedel
> 
> seit dem letzten Bild hat der min. 10 cm zugelegt




Meiner ist jetzt komplett tiefergelegt. Hoffentlich findet er den Weg aus dem Wasser :beten Dein Teich ist einfach wunderschön, wollte ich auch noch sagen. Bei dem schönen Wetter jetzt kannst Du ja den Pflanzen beim Wachsen zusehen. 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## pyro (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ich glaub Kulmbach liegt in einer anderen Klimazone, denn alle Pflanzen sind dort viel weiter wie hier bei mir.

Mitch, gibts einmal ein Gesamtbild vom Teich?


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Jürgen,

Gesamtbild mach ich morgen mal, aber erst nach dem biken


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

mal ein Gesamtbild:


----------



## burki (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo

sieht klasse aus!!

Bei den vielen Pflanzen sind dann in beiden Teich nährstoffreiches Subtrat drin?


----------



## mitch (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 Burki

hier ist der Substrataufbau: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/179


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,


"I Had A Dream" 

ca. 120 cm tief 
 

 das war meine Maiwanderung


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch
Maiwanderung ?
Wieviele sind dann hier wie lange auf der Stelle getreten ? 

Nee ..! Was wird aus dem Loch ?
Noch ein Teich ?
LG Andre
HE HE !
Hat sich mit den anderen Fred überschnitten ! 
Jetzt weis ich es !


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und weiter gehts,

 

so was (KG-Rohr 200mm) kommt dann in das Loch, das soll der neue Luftheberpumpenschacht werden. 

Hoffentlich ist das Loch mit 120 cm tief genug um dann das Wasser ca. 5-10cm hochzudrücken


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

noch ein Bildchen

 

das graue Rohr (HT oder PVC ) wird dann an den Teich unterhalb der Wasserlinie angeflanscht. In das KG Rohr kommt dann der Luftheber, von da aus geht es in den neuen  ...


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Danke für die Fotos. Beide Teiche sind toll bepflanzt - mir wäre das aber fast schon ein wenig zu viel.

Du hast den Tag der Arbeit also korrekt verbracht, löblich.

Ich war auch lange am Teich, hab mein Moorbeet versorgt, am Teich gegrillt, gegessen usw.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo, 

nun ein paar Bilder mit echten Rohren 

     

leider nur 160er 

denn wer um 18:30 Uhr Rohre kauft ist selber schuld  
der Baustoffhändler hatte nimmer auf, nur noch die Baumärkte. 

Wird schon reichen da ich mit max. 75mm den Luftheber bauen will. 
Der Lufteinlass wird dann bei ca. -130cm liegen.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der erste Testaufbau: 
    

Schachtrohr: 160mm (orange)
Steigrohr: 50mm (grau)

Eintauchtiefe: ca.120cm // Förderhöhe: ca.40cm  // Fördermenge: ??? viel
    


Eintauchtiefe: ca.125cm // Förderhöhe: ca.20cm // Fördermenge: genug 
 

jetzt muss ich nur noch das Loch 10cm tiefer machen (nun kommt meine herrliche blau-grüne Lehmschicht :smoki)


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo
Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus !
Ein 50er LH bei was für ein Teich = m3 ??
Als Tuning würd ich dir raten den LH irgend wie in der Mitte zu befestigen ! = Strömungs günstiger !
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und noch ein paar Details:

Pumpe: V-60   60 ltr/min

    

die Löcher haben 1,5mm ca. 50 Stück


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

@Andre 



> Ein 50er LH bei was für ein Teich = m3 ??


 


 + 


ca. 7-8m³  so ungefähr


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

nochwas:

wie bekommt man(n) die Erde aus so einem kleinen Loch 





so natürlich
 

staubsaugen kann doch jedermann


----------



## wp-3d (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

das gefällt mir 


Den Aufbau am Sonnenschirmständer würde ich als Kunstwerk stehen lassen und für den Teich neu bauen. 

Kannst Du bitte für mich und alle anderen hier einen Test durchführen?

Liter das Teil mit einem 10Liter Eimer einmal aus und nochmals mit dem gleichen um ca. 50cm verkürzten Rohr.

Nur brauchst Du eine helfende Hand, die gleichzeitig den Wasserstand durch nachfüllen in Etwa auf gleichen Niveau hält.


.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Werner,

ok das Auslitern werd ich morgen mal machen. 

Bilder und Werte gibts dann auch.


----------



## wp-3d (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> Bilder und Werte gibts dann auch.





Fein, 

Bin schon gespannt. 


.


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Was ist denn so ein Luftheber und wie funktioniert das? Gibts dafür eine einfache Erklärung in einem Satz oder soll ich besser googlen?


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Jürgen,

da gibt es infos:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammutpumpe

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33996 oki Werner für die Videos)

http://www.tlh-info.de/tlh/tlh_00.html

* defekter Link entfernt * (in US Maßeinheiten)


geht echt leicht zu bauen, nur das Loch graben ist :smoki :smoki


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der Aufbau:
  

50'er - 10 Ltr Eimer - Förderhöhe 10cm
Eintauchtiefe 90cm : ca.9sek. = 4000 ltr/h
Eintauchtiefe 120cm : ca.6sek.= 6000 ltr/h
​75'er - 10 Ltr Eimer - Förderhöhe 15cm 
Eintauchtiefe 100cm : ca.10sek. = 3600 ltr/h​   


ich denke ich werde beim 50'er bleiben und am Lufteinlass etwas basteln.



Abruch wegen einsetzenden Regen - den wir ja auch dringend brauchen


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,
danke für den Test. 

Sieht ja schon ganz gut aus, lass dich von der geringen Leistung des 70er Rohres  nicht verunsichern. 
Auf Wasserstandniveau erhöht sich die Förderleistung min. um das dreifache.


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 

warum muss es ausgerechnet heute regnen  ich wollt doch weitermachen :smoki


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> warum muss es ausgerechnet heute regnen  ich wollt doch weitermachen :smoki




ich sehe bei uns keinen Regen.


.


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

es hat nicht geregnet und deshalb ging es heute nach der Arbeit gleich weiter 

       


so, jetzt kommt erstmal der Hund dran - gassi gehen


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch
Ich hab da mal ne Fräge !
Das Bild ganz rechts zeigt doch den Pumpenschacht für den LH ,Oder ?
Und wat ist dit für´n blaues Dingens im ersten Bild ?
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi Andre,

das blaue ist ein 60ltr kanister, war mal die pumpenkammer, nun ist es mein revisionsschacht, wenn ich mal zeit + lust hab kommt das ding raus und es geht durchgängig mit 100er an den teich.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch
Nachdem ich mich bei den Edelkrebsen eingelesen hatte ,nervt der bl...e Lappi mit seiner "Konnektivtät" .Das nervt vielleicht ! 
Mach bloos das "hübsche" blaue Dingens weg , das passt nich zu deinen Teich .
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

erstmal 2 Bilder 

   

so könnte dann der neue Filterbereich aussehen. 6,5m lang, 50cm breit, ?cm tief

mir schwirrt seit Tagen so eine Idee im Kopf herum: Aquaponic 

damit könnte man viele Probleme am/im Teich lösen - was meint Ihr (neuer Thread )


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

du hast keine ruhe im hintern mitch, oder? 

find ich klasse, immer was am fummeln


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch
Schau mal Hier !
Mein Favorit siehe Hier !
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Katja,

beim graben habe ich wieder jede Menge an Lehm ans Tageslicht befördert -  brauchst noch was  

so ein Teichbau hört halt nie auf


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Andre,

ja die Threads kenne ich  und der Jochen wohnt ja fast um die Ecke - da könnt ich ja mal wieder vorbeischauen


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 nein danke, mein teichbau ist platzbedingt am ende 

aber dein lehm ist auch im neuen wieder drin


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein neues Sprudlermodell gebaut

   

das blaue ist ein Stück von einem "Fitness-Band" mit sehr vielen Löchern (einfach mit einer Nadel reingepiekst). die Luftblasen sind sehr fein .  

@ wp-3d  gute Idee


Mal sehen wie lange das Band hält  

der Druchfluss durch ein 75er Rohr ist mehr als beim 50er bei ca. 120cm Eintauchtiefe.

Auslitern kommt später dran


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi Mitch
nen neuen Sprudler ?
Da hab ich schon wieder eine Fräge !
Was ist ein Fitnessband ? Den Sprudler muss man umdrehen oder ? Also Schlauchanschluss nach unten und der "saubere" abgeschnittene Abzweig-"anschluss" ist die Stelle wo der LH das Teichwasser ansaugt ?
OK sind ein paar Frägen !:shock Bin ich wieder neugierig !
LG Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

Schon mal über einen gemeinen Damenstrumpf nachgedacht? Da braucht Du keine Löcher piksen.
Zumindest sieht so mein Versuchsaufbau aus.

Du kannst ja mal auf dem Baumarkt schaun, dort habe ich bei den Dachrinnen einen schönen 87/75 Trichter gefunden, der auch noch einiges bringt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ich kenne das Band auch unter dem Namen Theraband.

http://www.thera-band.de/


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

@Andre:


> Fitnessband ?


 der Jürgen hat in #546 einen link eingestellt.



> umdrehen oder ?


 Ja



> abgeschnittene Abzweig-"anschluss" ist die Stelle wo der LH das Teichwasser ansaugt ?


 Ja

@Thomas: 


> ... Damenstrumpf nachgedacht?


 Nein - das ist aber mal einen Versuch wert 



> ... Baumarkt schaun...


 Ja morgen, da wird wohl kein Weg daran vorbeiführen  

@Jürgen: 
weißt du nun wie der Luftmammut funktioniert , wann fängst du das graben an


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der Froschbiss (danke Inken ) hat sich nach 2Jahren endlich breit gemacht

   

soviel zur Geduld


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> @Jürgen:
> weißt du nun wie der Luftmammut funktioniert , wann fängst du das graben an



Keine Zeit... morgen früh ab 7 Uhr IG-Metall Warnstreik bei Audi in Ingolstadt, am Abend ein Feuerwerk in München, Samstag abend ein Feuerwerk nähe Landshut - gleichzeitig noch ein Konzert von Chris Böttcher in Riedenburg. Sonntag alles ausladen, reinigen und schon wieder einladen für Montag. Montag ab 9 Uhr Veranstaltung bei Cassidian (EADS) Manching, Dienstag ebenso....

Freizeit = Mangelware.

Aber ich muss mir das erst noch alles genauer ansehen, bis jetzt weis ich nämlich nicht wie das alles funktioniert.


Ach ja, der __ Froschbiss ist bei mir auch gut über den Winter gekommen und ich hab sicher 5-6 Pflanzen die derzeit herumschwimmen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

machst Du Feuerwerk für die Streikenden??? Streiken wird irgendwann zum Event mit Stripeinlage und Feuerwerk... Naja...
Ich werd auch mal streiken...

@Mitch
Damenstrumpf geht nicht, Laufmasche... brachst also nicht probieren. 
Wo gibt es den billig Fittnesband?? habe ich noch nie gehört???

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

@Thomas: 
Du kannst auch ein Stück "epdm folie" / ein Stück von einem alten Fahrradschlauch hernehmen. Ich hab halt Fitnessband genommen weil ich wusste wir haben so was rumliegen - und 10cm weniger fallen ja ned auf 

such mal bei google nach "*Fitnessband*" und geh dann auf Shopping. du könntest es auch im Sportgeschäft / Orthopädie- Sanitätshaus als "*Gymnastikband"* bekommen.

@Jürgen:
na dann mal viel Spaß beim <neidfaktor>zündeln</neidfaktor>


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und weiter geht´s

  das wird mal die Kammer für Matten / __ Hel-X / Siebfilter

  das hab ich noch vor mir


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ne, das Feuerwerk zuvor in München war für eine Hochzeit und ich hatte Glück mit dem Wetter. Windstill, alles trocken, schöner Platz. Alles hat gepasst.

Warnstreik in Ingolstadt bei Audi war nur Beschallung der Audi-Piazza. 15000 Leute waren da, Bilder siehe Presse.
Ich weis nicht, ich würde mir etwas doof vorkommen bei der Sache. Da bekomme ich von meinem Arbeitgeber einfach so ca. 8000 Euro geschenkt und 2 Monate später geh ich auf die Straße und will 6,5% mehr Geld... ??

Ich mein für 8TEuro das jeder Audianer einfach so an Gewinnausschüttung bekommt muss jeder andere normale Arbeitnehmer mehrere Monate arbeiten...


Das Fitnessband gibts sogar 1x im Jahr bei Aldi sensationell günstig.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der Baufortschritt heute  2 RasenKanten 
  

 und wie es sonst noch so am Teich aussieht:


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ich wollte euch mal den genaueren Plan zeigen (das soll kein Koi Teich HighTech Filter werden)

Filterkammermaße: 150cm x 50cm x 60cm (l x b x h)

Pflanzfilter: 500cm x 50cm x 40cm (l x b x h)


 


eigentlich bräuchte ich ja gar keinen neuen Filter da die Teststreifen immer 0mg/l NO2 & 0mg/l NO3 anzeigen  , aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

so wieder ein wenig geschafft, dieser sche.:smoki.. harte Lehmboden, eine wahre Freude zu graben, wenigstens rutscht da keine Seitenwand ein, hat ja auch was


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

was willste denn eigentlich an Deinem Teich noch verbessern? 

Die Strumpfhose gefällt mir nicht bei der ganzen Sache. Meine Strumpfhose ist auch mein Problem. 

Ich dachte ich komme mit einem kleinen Vortex hin, aber das klappt nicht. 
Ein Strumpfhosensack hat immer den Nachteil, das man den wechseln muß. Am Besten währe ein Sieb, das funktioniert aber auch nicht unter Wasser. 
Ich denke wir beide müssen mal über die Strumpfhose nachdenken.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hey mitch, wenn der lehmboden knochenhart ist, wässer ihn abends gut ein und du wirst sehen,er ist am folgetag wesentlich weicher. ich bin froh das es bei mir öfter regnet. . . da ist mein lehmboden größtenteils geschmeidig. nachteil: der mist klebt an der schippe


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

von den vielen Pflanzen die inzwischen im Teich wachsen und die Wasseroberfläche immer kleiner werden lassen sollen einige in den Pflanzfilter umziehen. 
Ich hoffe durch den neuen Filter mehr Schmodder aus dem Wasser zubekommen um das Anwachsen der Schlammschicht am Boden zu vermindern.

Das mit dem Strumpf ist mir auch klar, das der öfters gereinigt werden muss. Vielleicht kann man ja ein flaches Sieb dafür hernehmen   Der Luftheber würde ja leicht 20- 30cm hoch fördern. 

Du siehst es gibt auch nach der Fertigstellung noch genug zum Experimentieren 

Ich hoffe mal das am langen WOE  das Wetter mitspielt, 
Flansche & anderes PVC zeugs hab ich heute bekommen, morgen noch ein paar Sack Estrichbeton holen - dann gehts weiter


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mandy,

das einwässern ist schon ne gute Idee, aber wenn ich dann an die Pampe denke - dann doch ned 

zu tief soll der Graben ja auch ned werden, 60-70cm reichen mir schon (dem Rücken auch )


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Nee nee,das wird nicht pampig. ist wie feuchte erde leicht zu schippen...nur lehm klebt, deshalb bleibt immer etwas an der schaufel kleben. ich kann damit leben, besser als mit der hacke den betonharten lehm bearbeiten


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

durch den leichten Regen von Fr-Sa ging das Graben leichter.

  

und noch etwas mehr
  


Trockenaufbau - OK ???
 

wie weit sollte das KG- Rohr unter wasser sein (Wasseroberfläche ca. Unterkante Wasserwaage),

Im Winter ==> Frost ??


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hm Mitch,

was ist das für ein KG Rohr? Also welche Funktion hat das?

Deine Frage bringt mich auch ins Grübeln. Aber ich denke nicht, das es einen wesentlichen Unterschied macht, ob Du es 1 cm oder 20cm tief verlegst. Frost ist überall.

Ansonsten, frag einfach nächstes Frühjahr nochmal, dann kann ich Dir eine Antwort drauf geben.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Also dieser Winter war ja sehr streng. Eisdicken von 35cm +X waren der Fall. Ein Maurer hat mir kürzlich gesagt der Frost war dieses Jahr gute 60cm tief in der Erde.

Ich würde versuchen das Rohr so tief wie möglich zu setzen. Wenn keine grosse Tiefe geht dann kauf einen Block Stypopor, einen Büschel Heu oder ähnliches und leg dieses zur Isolation im Winter drüber.


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jungs,



> ... dieser Winter war ja sehr streng. Eisdicken von 35cm +X ...


 
& 



> ... ob Du es 1 cm oder 20cm tief verlegst. Frost ist überall.


 
ich denke das beste wird es sein wenn das KG-Rohr (Verbindung Filterkammer-Pflanzfilter) im Winter ohne Wasser ist. 

==>  +  +  = 

das Rohr bekommt einen Ablauf - dazu werde ich eine Überschiebmuffe umbauten 

man muss nur darüber reden, dann purzeln schon die Ideen


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

das ist die modifizierte Überschiebmuffe mit Kugelhahn:
(im Winter kommen dann jeweils 87° Bögen auf die Flansche, Hahn auf Wasser ablassen, und der Frost kann kommen )
  


der Aushub ist gemacht - Rücken sei dank 
  

das Einmauern der Flansche:


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und noch 2 bilder von gestern Morgen:


----------



## Elfriede (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch, 

dass der Frost dem geleerten Rohr im Winter nichts anhaben kann ist sehr beruhigend, aber der Gedanke an die Winterkälte fühlt sich jetzt im Mai für mich nicht gut an.

Deine gestrigen Teichfotos mit dem guten Wachstum sind eine Augenweide, aber sie machen mich auch  neidisch.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

mitch was machst Du nur das Deine Pflanzen so wachsen?

Also meine 3 Seerosenstöcke haben inzwischen zusammen 6 oder 7 kleine Blätter an der Oberfläche, vom Tannenwedel spitzt erst ein einziger durch die Wasseroberfläche....

Bei Dir ist alles viel weiter.


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Elfriede & Jürgen

so genau kann ich das auch ned sagen was ich da extra mache (kein gut zureden, keine Wachstumstänze am teich u.ä. )

... äh doch was, die Seerosen bokmmen immer im Frühjahr ihre Düngekugeln,a weng Mulm darf auch am Grund bleiben, sonst eigentlich nix weiter.

wie schon 1000 x gesagt: von heute auf morgen geht halt am Teich nix - Ihr kennt das aber ja


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der Rohbau ist fertig 
 

den Boden der Filterkammer hab ich noch mit *Lehm*pampe glattgestrichen - lehm hab ich ja genug - die Pampe ist sehr gut geeignet um Unebenheiten zu glätten 
   

zum Vergleich: vorher / nachher
  

die nächsten Tage werden die Becken mit Vlies + Folie ausgelegt (möglichst faltenfrei    )


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Fleißig ... fleißig.

Sieht gut aus 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mandy,

von nix kommt halt nix  da ist ranklotzen angesagt  bis Pfingsten soll (muss) alles geflutet sein.

deshalb ging es heute weiter mit dem Filterteil

Vlies auslegen:
  

Flansch eindichten:
 

Wasser marsch
  

Luftmammut testen: auf dem Bild ca. 6000 l/h


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch



Klasse umgesetzt


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

war gerade Folie holen und dann das,

   

:smoki

ich seh die sonne kommt wieder raus  das war wohl nur ein kurzer duscher
dann kanns ja weitergehen


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Oooch, den Regen könnten wir hier auch gebrauchen. Über 30°C und sooo schwül ... eklig

Mandy


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mandy,

ja der Regen hat zum Glück etwas abkühlung gebracht - das war hier auch fast wie in der Sauna.

die Regenpause hab ich schnell ausgenutzt um weiterzumachen

Vlies:
  

Folien-Origami: 
      


entfalten:
  

es geht auch ohne Creme


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Fleissig fleissig... so wie das aussieht wirst Du Dein Ziel sicher schaffen bis Pfingsten.


Bei mir standen heute mehrere Gewitter - nachmittags hat es im Nachbarort geregnet, hier nicht... der ersehnte Regen kam dann zwischen 22 und 23 Uhr. Ich war draussen und hab dafür gesorgt das möglichst viel Regenwasser in meinen Teich gelangt.

Durch das warme windige Wetter konnte man in den letzten Tagen zusehen wie der Wasserstand fehlt...


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Wow ...

so faltenfrei, ganz ohne kleben oder schweißen. Respekt !

Mandy


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Naja, ne vereckige Folie in ne viereckige Grube... wo ist da das Problem?

Mitch, sieht aus wie ein Wassertretbecken, musst nur noch ein Geländer seitlich zum einhalten hinbauen


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Jürgen,

die Falten in den Ecken wären das Problem ... aber bei Mitch sehe ich da gar keine 

Mandy


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ja, die sind umgeschlagen wie bei einer Tischdecke nur anders rum. Ich seh da kein Problem...


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Das hätteste mir mal vor 4 jahren sagen und zeigen sollen . . . dann hätte mein 4eckiger teich keine falten gehabt.


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mändy,

du hast doch bestimmt ein Stück Papier zur Hand. 
dann kannst du ja mal nachfalten - ist fast wie Geschenke einpacken 

  
© + ® *by mitch - du darfst es aber nachfalten  *



leider bin ich heute ned groß zum bauen gekommen - MIB-3 (Vatertagsgeschenk vom Sohnemann )


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Cool . . . wie war mib3? den kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

[OT] 

lief heute als premiere an (3D  )
mib 3 war   ==> 
[/OT]


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> leider bin ich heute ned groß zum bauen gekommen - MIB-3 (Vatertagsgeschenk vom Sohnemann )



Tja und fast ne Stunde haste vertelefoniert.... 


Ich habe meinen Schilfzaun noch fertig bekommen aber nicht so einfach wie ich es mir dachte bzw. ohne Probleme.
Der gekaufte Schilfzaun war ja einen halben Meter zu kurz und so dachte ich mir ich hole ein Bündel __ Schilfrohr vom Abensmoor das ca. 400m entfernt ist. Allgemein ist es sehr trocken und es war kein Wasser mehr sichtbar. Ich hab mit einer Schere fröhlich drauf los geschnitten und arbeitete mich Schritt für Schritt nach vorn... tja und dann war ich plötzlich sehr froh das ich einen siebten Sinn hatte und für die Aktion meine BW-Feldhose + Kampfstiefel angezogen habe. Beides musste als ich zuhause ankam gründlich mit dem __ Wasserschlauch und Bürste gereinigt werden, ich stand bis zu den Knien im schwarzen stinkenden Schlamm.


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

heute hab ich mal den neuen Pflanzfilter mit dem Teich verbunden.

Aluleisten vorbereiten:
 

den Folienzwischenraum gut mit "schwarzer Pampe" einschmieren, Leisten zusammenschrauben - angeflanscht  
und dann warten bis es durchgetrocknet ist


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch
Sind das zwei EPDM - Folien und du hast dir eine ART "Folienflansch" selbst gebaut ?
LG Andre


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Andre,

das ist 2 x PVC Folie, ich denke mit den Leisten hält die Sache besser.


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

 so gut wie fertig

       


und der Wasserspiegel passt auch :beten1


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Die ersten Seerosen haben heute auch geblüht - es wird Sommer


----------



## Elfriede (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

, schaut sehr gut aus, - natürlich auch die Seerosen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

heute ging es wieder weiter

Filtermattenhalter: (mal sehen wie lange das Holz hält )

      



Deckel für die Filterkammer (die 2 neuen Bretter werden hoffentlich bald grau ):


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

So, und noch was fürs Auge,

__ Vierfleck (_Libellula quadrimaculata_):
    

??? __ Frühe Adonislibelle ???


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hey Mitch,

die Idee mit den Filtermatten hatte ich auch schon (für meinen Pflanzenfilter).
Danke das Du es vorgebaut hast und ich jetzt weiß, wie ich das basteln muß 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mändy,

für einen Rahmen brauchst du ca. 2m Dachlatte + V2A Schrauben, das ganze hab ich noch mit Pflastersteinen gegen aufschwimmen beschwert. schauen wir mal wie lange das Holz (Kiefer) hält .


@Olaf: kannst du dich noch an das Zyperngras erinnern (TT 2009) 

  ist die letzten 3 Jahre  gewachsen 


so siehts nun nach der Ausmistaktion aus:
    

die Ausbeute (die in den neuen Filtergraben kommt ):


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne "Luftaufnahme" meiner Wasserlandschaft gemacht


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der erste Teil ist bepflanzt ("Eurobehälter durchbrochen")


----------



## katja (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

toll mitch  bei dir wäre ich gern wasserpflanze


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Sag mal Mitch ... wo hast Du die Eurobehälter eigentlich her?

So was suche ich auch für meinen Pflanzenfilter... hatte mich zwar schon damit abgefunden Seerosenkörbe zu nehmen, aber Deine Körbe wären mir irgendwie lieber (wegen der durchgängigen Höhe und den Griffen).
Wie sind denn da die Abmaße?

Mandy


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mandy,


diese "Eurobehälter durchbrochen" gibt es neu ==>  - defekter Link entfernt -
du könntest auch bei einem Bäcker deines Vertrauens mal nachfragen ob er gebrauchte hat oder für dich welche besorgen kann. 

Meine Brotkorbe waren im Keller  hatte ich irgendwann mal aufgehoben 

@katja:   ==>


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

Ich finde es toll was du so bastelst 
Deine Fische werden es Dir danken 

Schade das auf deinem Panorama der Hauptfilter (Siebfilter) nicht drauf ist (soweit ich mich erinnern kann)


----------



## toschbaer (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Schaut richtig gut aus,  Michael  

Irgendwann sehen wir Deinen Garten auch mal in Natura!

Bis dann und

 LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hey Mitch,

Danke für den Link ...
Beim Bäcker meines Vertrauens ... Harry Brot ... hab ich mich schon zum Kasper gemacht  . 
Die verkaufen so etwas nicht.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mandy,
diese Auer Boxen haben 60 cm Länge, war gerade auch noch mal nachmessen.
Hattest du nicht größere gebraucht?
Sind ansonsten sehr stabil und für deinen Anwendungsfall optimal.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

sieht ja wirklich Klasse aus, bin begeistert. 
Ich hoffe, mein Projekt wird irgendwann auch solch klasse Bilder hergeben.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hey Jörg,

ich brauche welche, die an einer Seite zw. 40 und 50cm haben. 
Der Pflanzenfilter ist 50cm breit ... aber da kommt ja noch das HDPE und scheuern soll es nicht an den Wänden. Das wären dann auf jeder Seite knapp 5cm ... damit kann ich leben.

40x60cm passt wunderbar 

Mandy


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Mitch,
> 
> Danke für den Link ...
> Beim Bäcker meines Vertrauens ... Harry Brot ... hab ich mich schon zum Kasper gemacht  .
> ...




Mandy, kauf 100 Semmeln dann ist der Brotkorb automatisch mit dabei. 



Aber im ernst, diese Behälter gibts auch im guten Baumarkt, im Internet, normalerweise auch bei Bäckereien (hier zumindest).

Bei uns am Volksfest und im Müll habe ich die schon herrenlos herumstehen sehen nachdem das Fest schon vorbei war.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Wenn Du bei uns 100 Brötchen kaufst, bekommste die in einem Pappkarton 

Ich werd schon noch fündig (fürn schmalen Taler). 
Noch hab ich Zeit 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mandy,

die kriegst Du bei Ebay - je nach Höhe 3er Set ab 40,- inkl. Versand.


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der alte Mörtelwannenfilter ist Geschichte  

Er hat 4 Jahre gute Dienste geleistet, das Wasser immer gut für die Fische aufbereitet und für klares Wasser gesorgt.

 


nun werden __ Lilien seinen Platz einnehmen


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ich war heute bei einem Bekannten, meine übrigen Pflanzen entsorgen - da er einen "kleinen" Schwimmteich baut.  

ich durfte ein paar Bilder machen 

      

     

ich war einfach nur


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Sehr schön ... und was ist das für eine Windmühle (bild 5)?

Den Trommler haste nicht zufällig eingepackt und für mich mitgenommen ?

Mandy


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi Mandy



> und was ist das für eine Windmühle


 
so ein ding brauchst du um ein größere menge an __ Hel-X umzurühren 



> Den Trommler haste nicht zufällig eingepackt und für mich mitgenommen


ich habe leider keinen LKW  a bizzi zu groß für mein Auto


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Na toll ... ich habs gewußt  

Und wie funktioniert dieses Rührwerk? 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Bild #6 ist der Behälter, oben erkennt man ein Zahnrad das über eine Kette von einem Getriebemotor angetrieben wird ==> dann derht sich die Windmühle


----------



## pyro (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wenn Du bei uns 100 Brötchen kaufst, bekommste die in einem Pappkarton



Du wohnst halt am falschen Ort.

Brötchen ... wenn ich das schon höre diese verminimalisierung des Wortes Brot. So geht man doch nicht mit unserer Sprache und schon gleich gar nicht mit Lebensmitteln um.


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

a propos "Labla"  wir wollen ja keinen Schrippenkrieg 

der Filter ist nun ganz fertig

 

durch den Luftmammut wird das Wasser schon richtig gut mit Luft angereichert 
(die löcher im Bogen sind zur Entlüftung da - kein Grobfilter )
  

Drahtgitter damit das __ Hel-X (ca.80 ltr.) im Filter bleibt


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Cool Mitch,

was ist das für ein Gitter?
Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren auch eins beim Helix ... das war nach dem Sommer durchgerostet und in tausend Teile zerfallen.

Mandy


----------



## pyro (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch, der Filter sieht sehr gut aus und funktioniert sicher noch besser als er aussieht. Läuft der 24/7 und zum Betrieb brauchst nur nen Kompressor oder wie?
Wie hoch ist denn der Höhenunterschied?



Brötchen, Labla, Schrippen, Wegla...... 

Des is ois a Semme und es is a egal ob oa Semme oder zecha Semme. Wenn d´Semme oid is nacha gibts Semmebräsl und aus de Semmebräsl gibts Semmeknedl - am bestn zum Schweinan in da Reahn mit ana gscheidn Biasoß und Sauakraut.

Vo Weglabräsl oder Schrippnknedl hob i no nia wos ghead.




@ Mandy: Der Mitch hat da sicher was aus Alu oder Edelstahl verwendet.


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

__ Hel-X - Antiabhaugitter:



> Der Mitch hat da sicher was aus Alu oder Edelstahl verwendet.


 
 ururalt und verzinkt, fürs erste gut genug bis was gescheites gefunden ist


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

also wer Bedarf hat, ich hab dieses Gitter in Kunststoff noch hier liegen...   das hatte ich mal bestellt um mir eine Moosrückwand fürs Aquarium zu bauen, hab noch Reste da.. wer will??


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der erste Aquaponik Testlauf ist gestartet (3 verschiedene Salatsorten):

   

ich bin gespannt was dabei heraus kommt


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt was dabei heraus kommt



Wahrscheinlich Matschsalat 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

da ich noch etwas Betonestrich übrig hatte und die ganze Zeit schon a weng Licht (Leitung hatte ich schon vor 3 jahren verlegt ) am Teich wollte kam das dabei raus:

   

mal sehen wie es dann heute Abend wirkt


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 bravo Mitch,

für diese sinnvolle Betonrestverwertung, - Licht am Teich ist immer schön!

Eine Frage zu Deinem letzten Beitrag, der mir ganz besonders gefällt: In welchem Substrat stehen die Salatpflanzen oder sind sie nur wurzelnackt durch die Bodenöffnung der Pflanztöpfchen gezogen? 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich habe den Salat nur mit der Lava eingetopft (ohne Erde), leider konnte ich auf die Schnelle keine Netztöpfe herbekommen. In die normalen Töpfe habe ich noch zusätzliche Löcher gemacht - schaumermal


----------



## burki (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hi mitch 

tolle idee mit der leuchte. kann sein das ich das mal kopiere 
ich nehme dann einen granitstein, nur mal überlegen wie ich die leitung verlege, ist ja kein loch im stein.


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

und nun das ganze mal mit Licht (230V /3W LED)
 

ich glaub ich werd noch einen Sack Estrichbeton kaufen   und mehr davon bauen


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,
sehr schön schaut die Beleuchtung aus.

Danke für Deine Information zur Salatpflanzung, ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich der Salat entwickeln wird. Leider habe ich für dieses Experiment zu wenig Nährstoffe im Wasser.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros und Wünschen für einen schönen Sonntag
Elfriede


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hey Mitch,

das sieht im Dunkeln echt Super aus ... Oki
Also wenn das mit dem Salat tatsächlich klappt, dann probier ich das auch mal aus ...

Mandy


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Ihr Lampensäulenbauer 

die Schalung:
   

einfach entsprechende Bretter suchen, eins davon mit Loch versehen für den Lampenanschluß.

das Kabel durch das loch fädeln, und in ein leeres Plastikrohr(z.B. alte Dichtungskartusche ) stecken aber nicht zu kurz da später hier angeklemmt wird

die Bretter mit Schraubzwingen o.Ä. in Form bringen. Die später nach oben zeigende Seite verschließen (kleines Brett / Styropor ) das kein Beton rausläuft.

zum Füllen das ganze auf eine glatte Fläche stellen und den Estrich einfüllen.
Darauf achten das das Kabel und das Anschlußrohr schön mittig ist.

Solange der Estrich noch nicht abgebunden ist kann man auch gleich die Dübel zum anschrauben mit eindrücken.

Nach dem Aushärten wird die Säule auf ein Brett geschraubt und angeschlossen

 


*ACHTUNG*: bei Arbeiten an 230 Volt an die nötigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen denken


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi,


und wenn man die Bretter vorher noch mit Schalöl, ( Sonnenblumenöl etc. geht auch  ) einstreicht, bleibt bei der nachfolgenden Produktion auch ned so viel Beton an den Brettern kleben, sondern an der Säule wo er hingehört. :smoki


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Olli,

MacGyver hat ned immer Öl dabei


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

[OT]eventuell noch benötigte Utensilien  [/OT]


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi,

das mit dem Öl sollte auch nur ein Tipp sein. Denn je öfter man die Schalung ohne Öl benutzt, desto rauer wird der Beton des Bauwerks...............


----------



## pyro (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Oder man nimmt keine sägerauhen Bretter sondern mehrfach verleimte Schichtplatten oder Schallungsplatten. Die sind aber etwas teurer...

Mitch, Verbesserungsvorschlag... anstatt das Kabel einzubetonieren nimm ein Wellrohr. So kann man das Kabel danach einziehen und auf die gewünschte Länge kürzen.


Den Anschluss auf jeden Fall von einem Fachmann machen lassen wenn man sich nicht auskennt!!! Bitte auch das richtige Kabel verwenden, Ein billigen NYM das man im Haus verwendet hat hier nichts zu suchen -  Erdkabel schwarz verwenden!! 
Da Strom und Wasser immer heikel ist sollte ein extra FI-Schutzschalter eingebaut werden. Mein Gartenhaus und alles was dran hängt hat einen eigenen 2-pol. FI-Schutzschalter mit nur 10mA Auslösefehlerstrom. Auch wenn mit meiner 230V Bachlaufpumpe im Teich was wäre und ich fasse mit der Hand ins Wasser passiert mir da nichts.


----------



## mitch (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

ja wenn ich Wellrohr zur Hand gehabt hätte wäre das auch reingekommen, macht dann auch das Anschließen leichter.

Teich ohne FI-Schutzschalter -  geht gar ned (ich hab 30 mA/30 ms verbaut)




> Den Anschluss auf jeden Fall von einem Fachmann machen lassen wenn man sich nicht auskennt!!!


  


die Säule soll ja auch kein Designerstück sein, der Beton ist dennoch schön glatt geworden und bemoost werden soll er auch noch ==> mit joghurt/__ moos mischung einschmieren.


----------



## burki (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

man kann auch 24V led lampen nehmen.
kabel nur ein NYY 3x1,5 oder besser NYY 3x2,5


----------



## Darven (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

elektrik hin und her....

es sieht sooo schön romantisch aus  

hast Du toll hinbekommen!


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Marlies,

da hast du recht 




 und die Sicherung ist auch noch ned rausgeflogen


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

nun hab ich auch wieder ein Sieb als Vorfilter, zwar noch ned das Wahre, aber der grobe Dreck bleibt erstmal im Sieb.

   

mal sehen wie oft es saubergemacht werden muss


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und noch ein paar Bilder von heute:

relaxen am Teich:
  

Seerosen:
      

Fische: 
      

dem Salat geht´s auch noch gut :


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 ich hab die __ Molche mal wieder gesehen 

   

das die sich auch immer so verstecken müssen


----------



## Connemara (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Richtig toll! Deine Ideen sind einfach klasse und besonders gut ist, dass du sie hier teilst !


----------



## pyro (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Schöne __ Molche... seitdem ich einen toten Molch aus dem Weiher gekeschert habe sah ich keinen zweiten mehr.
Die Tage fängt auch bei mir die erste Seerose an zu blühen. Ein wenig Sonne und weniger Regen wären halt toll. Derzeit regnet es sehr sehr viel...


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

hab eben noch einen Molch auf Landgang entdeckt (grad noch rechtzeitig  )

   

ist das ein __ Teichmolch Weibchen ?


----------



## Darven (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

wie, nur weil es schlank und nackig ist muss es ein Weibchen sein?


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Marlies,

is das wohl ned so   

ich häts gedacht ​


----------



## Rik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lampensäulenbauer
> 
> die Schalung:
> Anhang anzeigen 103274 Anhang anzeigen 103275
> ...



habe mich nun durch den kompletten Beitrag gelesen, sehr Nice!! Respekt!
Wenn ich nen Verbesserungsvorschlag für Deine Lampen machen darf: nimm das nächste Mal doch noch nen Stück Lehrrohr, dann kannste das Kabel im Falle eines Defektes auch mal Austauschen und mußt nicht die gesamte Lampe entsorgen, wäre doch schade drumm.. 

freu mich auf weitere Berichte!


----------



## pyro (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



Rik schrieb:


> habe mich nun durch den kompletten Beitrag gelesen, sehr Nice!! Respekt!
> Wenn ich nen Verbesserungsvorschlag für Deine Lampen machen darf: nimm das nächste Mal doch noch nen Stück Lehrrohr, dann kannste das Kabel im Falle eines Defektes auch mal Austauschen und mußt nicht die gesamte Lampe entsorgen, wäre doch schade drumm..
> 
> freu mich auf weitere Berichte!



Rick, Du hast Beitrag #638 scheinbar nicht gelesen...


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ein paar Farbtupfer im Teich: 

       

Blüten gibt es dieses Jahr wieder viele, das geht aber nur wenn man die Seerosen im Frühjahr gut mit Dünger versorgt


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

 toll

wunderschön !


----------



## pyro (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Was verwendest Du da für einen Dünger?

Bei mir hats bislang nur 1 Blüte nach oben geschafft, drei Blütenknospen von 2 verschiedenen Seerosen sind unterwegs. Die 2 anderen Seerosen bringen bislang nichts... schade.


----------



## Rik (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



pyro schrieb:


> Rick, Du hast Beitrag #638 scheinbar nicht gelesen...



uuups


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

die Seerosen bekommen immer die:


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

die 'Pöstlingberg' von Nicole (Thundergirl) blüht  , einfach eine schöne Seerose 

 

so sah sie am 10.06.2011 aus







@Jürgen: blüht deine?


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,
wenn du dich noch fragst,ob das ein __ Teichmolch Weibchen ist....Wenn es knallorange auf der Unterseite ist,ist es ein Männchen.Die Weibchen sind (anders als bei den Menschen) langweilig bräunlich.
LG Claudi


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Claudi
"ÜEiBesitzerin" 
Immer für eine Überaschung gut !
Aber :





> Die Weibchen sind (anders als bei den Menschen) langweilig bräunlich.


Nee nee nee !!! Wir sind von Natur aus schön !  Aber auch von der weiblichen Spezies gibt es wundervolle Exemplare ! 
LG Andre 
Ein Schelm der dabei böses denkt !


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Claudi,

der Molch war etwas orange am Bauch, also ein Männchen  mal abwarten ob er was zustande gebracht hat  

ich hab die __ Molche schon ein paar Tage lang nicht gesehen ==> Landgang


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Guten Morgen Mitch,
die tauchen auch ab und vergraben sich im Schlamm.Sie kommen manchmal kurz hoch um Luft zu schnappen. Als ich meinen Teich leer gemacht hab, kamen immer mehr zum Vorschein.Vorher hab ich mal durch Zufall einen gesehen und mich dann nur noch gewundert.Es waren am Ende ca 30 __ Molche,die in einem "Badewannenhotel" untergebracht waren. Nur habe ich leider zur Laichzeit am Teich gearbeitet.Wusste ich da aber noch nicht. Ich hab bestimmt viele Babys ins Jenseits befördert


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Kannst du mir sagen ob ich einen Ufergraben ohne Pumpe bauen kann?Ich hab die Idee um den Teich einen anzulegen und den Uferwall mit Böschungsmatte zu belegen.Das Wasser saugt sich dann ja darein.Nach aussen hin mach ich den Überlauf,damit keine Nährstoffe in den Teich fliessen.Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob ich die zwei einzelnen Folien übereinander lappen kann.Und für eine Flachwasserzone möchte ich unter den Teich Erdreich anfüllen.Kann ich dafür die Grasfrasen nehmen,die beim ausbuddeln vom Ufergraben anfallen?
Lieben Gruß Claudi


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Claudi,

danke für den Tipp mit den Molchen, ich werd sie im Auge behalten. 

Zu deinem Ufergraben schreib ich dir noch was in deinen Thread. 

Grasfrasen / Grassoden sollte man eigentlich ned verwenden da ja das Gras unter der Folie verrottet und dann obendrauf der Boden absinkt. 
Ich denke in deinem Fall kannst du die Soden schon nehmen - ist ja nur zum modellieren der Flachwasserzone - aber für den Damm zwischen den beiden Bereichen sind sie ungeeignet, da der Damm ja seine Höhe behalten soll.

Zement, Beton, oder  Steine ist da schon geeigneter, notfalls einfach die Erde richtig feststampfen.

wie gesagt der Rest dazu kommt in deinen Thread


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Nochwas 

der Salat - irgendwie kommt der ned vom Acker. 

1.)   2.)   3.)  

zu #1: er ist noch da und noch nicht verfault 

zu #2: hier sieht man das er schöne Wurzeln ausbildet

zu #3: der beste Versuch bringt nix wenn man keinen Vergleich hat (bestimmt 4 x größer  & )

eigentlich ist das ja ein gutes Zeichen für den Teich das der Salat so schlecht wächst - es sind zu wenige verfügbare Nährstoffe im Wasser  oder was meint Ihr dazu


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

noch ein Nachtrag: 

   

Libelle & Taglilie


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

hier sieht man recht schön die unterschiedlichen Farben der "Nymphaea - __ Sioux". Die kleine Blüte ist von heute, die vordere ist schon 3 Tage alt.


----------



## mitch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

so als 2 in 1 schaut es   aus - natur pur halt


----------



## pyro (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch was kippst Du für Drogen in Deinen Teich damit die Pflanzen gaga werden??


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das ja ein gutes Zeichen für den Teich das der Salat so schlecht wächst - es sind zu wenige verfügbare Nährstoffe im Wasser  oder was meint Ihr dazu



Na ja Mitch ...

wenn Salat für den Teich als Nährstoffkiller geeignet wäre, hätten wir wahrscheinlich alle Salat im Wasser 
Ich denke einfach nur, der Salat ist nicht dafür geschaffen ... deshalb ist er so mickrig.
Aber das er so große Wurzeln gebildet hat erstaunt mich schon sehr :shock

Deine Pflanzenpracht ist echt der Hammer ... 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

31°C im Schatten - Fisch müßte man sein

   



> Mandy: Ich denke einfach nur, der Salat ist nicht dafür geschaffen ... deshalb ist er so mickrig


 
ich glaube es sind einfach nur zu wenig Nährstoffe im Wasser - er wächst daher nur sehr langsam  zumindest fault er ned 



> wenn Salat für den Teich als Nährstoffkiller geeignet wäre, hätten wir wahrscheinlich alle Salat im Wasser


 
warts mal ab, das wird noch kommen ==> Vertical Garden meets Aquaponics & Aquaponik


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

toll toll dein Wasser  deine Pflanzen und deine Fische


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Doris,

 , dein Teich wird nächstes Jahr dann auch so aussehen (Urwald )
es dauert halt ersmal alles seine Zeit, wenns dann aber losgeht dann aber richtig


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

das __ Hornkraut macht sich nun auch wieder zwischen den Seerosen breit  

 
es hat dieses Jahr recht lange gebraucht um in die Gänge zu kommen


----------



## burki (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: ich baue auch einen Teich*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich hatte heute so eine idee + urlaub
> 
> ...



hallo mitch

hast du diese steine ohne fundament aufn rasen gesetzt?


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Burki,

 einfach nur die Grasnarbe weg und dann die Steine gesetzt, unser sch... er Lehmboden ist so hart wie Beton das hält auch ohne Fundament


----------



## burki (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hallo 
dachte schon ich könnte wieder was kopieren 

aber mit solchen oder ähnlichen steinen könnte ich meine hanglage abfangen, muss nur ein fundamant haben.

alles z.zt. nur im kopf, dies jahr passiert da nichts.


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi,

das beste wird sein du klapperst mal die Baustoffhändler / Baumärkte in deiner Umgebung ab und schaust mal was die so an "Zeugs" haben - die Ideen kommen dann ganz von alleine 



> alles z.zt. nur im kopf, dies jahr passiert da nichts


 schon mal einen Plan machen find ich gut  das nächste Jahr ist schneller da als wir denken


----------



## pyro (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch, wächst bei Dir die __ Seekanne frei oder eingesperrt?

Meine Pflanze büchst gerade aus und ich weis nicht ob ich das gestatten soll...


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

bei mir ist die __ Seekanne frei gepflanzt - wie fast alle Pflanzen außer den Seerosen



> Meine Pflanze büchst gerade aus und ich weis nicht ob ich das gestatten soll...


 so schnell ist die auch ned, da kommst selbst du hinterher


----------



## pyro (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

OK, dann lass ich die mal ziehen. Ich hab Dir gerade ein paar Fotos von meinem Teich gemacht - siehe mein Thread.


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

es hat mal wieder geregnet 

 

da hat sich doch was auf der anderen Teichseite bewegt - hingegangen und nachgesehen

   

 bei Regen schlüpft man besser ned 

mal sehen ob es die Libelle schafft


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

[OT] 
nach einer neuinstallation geht der  PC wieder,
hatte eine   begegnung mit "file recovery"
    
= maleware/rootkit/virus = box
[/OT]

wenn der Rechner schon ned geht, dann wird halt was am Teich gemacht z.B. Tannenwedel ausmisten, die werden langsam sehr aufdringlich


----------



## Zacky (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch...

...den Tannenwedel nehm ich...bei mir buddeln sie den ständig aus...


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

wieder mal ein kleines update bevor es die nächsten Tage Richtung Süden geht


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch 
Ganz schön Grün bei dir ,sieht gut aus.
Wo gehts den hin???
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



> Wo gehts den hin???


_ ==> __Lacus benacus _


----------



## muh.gp (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

jetzt hast Du mich doch glatt einen halben Urlaubstag gekostet. Irgendwie kam ich auf den Teich-Tagebuch und konnte trotz recht lahmer Leitung nicht mehr aufhören...

Einfach nur HAMMER!!!!!

Und Danke! Jetzt sitze ich hier am Wohnwagen und in Gedanken setze ich schon die nächste Teichvergrößerung um - gut dass meine Frau keine Gadanken lesen kann - und das obwohl mein kleines Pfützchen gerade mal ein paar Monate alt ist.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Fortsetung(en)....

P.S.: Was ich besonders toll finde: Nicht meterlange Texte, sondern tolle Bilder zur Beschreibung! 

P.P.S.: Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Holger,

das freut mich das dir mein Thread gefällt und ich dir und anderen Ideen geben kann. Du willst ja auch bald wieder das bauen (erweitern ) anfangen  .

Das Teichbauen ist schon eine seltsame Krankheit, die wahrscheinlich erst dann aufhört wenns kein Wasser mehr gibt


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

Strandgut vom Urlaub

   

 

nach einem heftigen Unwetter von Fr/Sa fand ich die Vallisneren (_Vallisneria americana_ ) am Ufer angespült, mal sehen wie sie anwachsen.


----------



## pyro (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi mich!

Ich war auch im Urlaub und war nun lange nicht mehr online.

Den Tannenwedel hättest mir gern vor die Tür legen dürfen - wo ich wohn weisst Du ja. 

Bei mir will der nicht so wie ich es gern hätte - hab wohl zu wenig Nährstoffe im Teich.

Am Teich ist bei mir alles konstant gut, kristallklares Wasser usw. Neu ist das ich gerade dabei bin auch die Lizenz zum fahren auf zwei Rädern zu erwerben.


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

letzter U-Tag , naja aber das Wetter passt um schon mal was am Teich zu machen.

Inzwischen wächst das Grünzeugs wie , auslichten ist wieder mal angesagt

 

das __ Mädesüß wächst sogar ins freie Wasser und bildet tolle Wurzeln (Wurzelraumfilter  )


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi,

wenn man(n) schon mal am ausputzen ist 

die Teichbinse wurde auch gleich mal neu (zum ersten mal) eingetopft

 
(der Schirm ist 2,10 m hoch)

nun hab ich wieder mal etwas freie Wasseroberfläche:


----------



## Pammler (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

[OT]





pyro schrieb:


> Neu ist das ich gerade dabei bin auch die Lizenz zum fahren auf zwei Rädern zu erwerben.



Machst wohl den Fahrrad-führerschein?  oder willste Segway fahren, macht dolle Spaß!
[/OT]

Ich hoffe ich kann auch irgendwann mal ausdünnen, zur Zeit freu ich mich über jeden Halm der wächst, egal was.


----------



## pyro (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch was machst Du mit Deiner Teichbinse - so riesig hab ich die noch nie gesehn. Bei mir ist die nen guten Meter hoch.

Ausdünnen muss ich nur im Ufergraben ein bisschen - im Teich darfs gern noch viel wachsen.


----------



## mitch (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,



> ... was machst Du mit Deiner Teichbinse


 
nix besonderes, die Größe scheint aber normal zu sein ==> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichbinsen

ich hab sie nur etwas zusammengebunden um dem ganzen etwas halt zu geben.


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

die Fische sind nun endlich in den Winterteich geschwommen, das hat ganz gut geklappt - einfach nur in einem Teich füttern - dann kommt auch der letzte Goldi angeschwommen .

 

ich denke das es schon einen Unterschied ausmacht ob das Wasser nur 80cm tief ist oder 120cm. 

Mal sehen ob ich Ihnen diesen Winter eine Heizung spendiere (Heizkabel ) was meint Ihr?


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

die meisten Teichpflanzen stellen nun ihr Wachstum ein - nur die Algen ned  was solls, in den Krebsscheren fühlen sie sich wohl:
 


die Tage der *Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer* (_Aeshna cyanea_) sind nun auch fast vorbei - daher schnell nochmal für Nachwuchs sorgen:


----------



## mitch (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder etwas gebastelt 

 

das soll die diesjährige Teich-Abdeckung werden, 
mal sehen ob die Kuppel aus Well-PVC genug Sonne einfängt um dann das darunter liegende Loch (kommt noch in die Platte) eisfrei zu halten. 

Ein kleiner Sprudelstein kommt auch noch dazu


 und mein Styrodurscheider (hatte leider nix besseres daheim): Ladegerät, Draht von einem Drahtwiderstand als Schneidedraht & etwas Erdungskabel als Bogen 

  

das hat gereicht um die Bögen für das Wellpvc auszuschneiden


----------



## Conny (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

du kommst auf Ideen   
klasse gemacht.


----------



## manni61 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Super Mitsch,hast halt immer eine idee auf lager PS. Mein IH mit der neuen Folie wo ich gedacht hätte es währe dicht leider fehlgeschlagen, Kois müssen heuer draußen bleiben


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

so nun bin ich etwas weiter gekommen:


   
die Schale ist aus dünnem Alublech (alte Druckplatte ) & matt schwarz lakiert


 
so soll es dann im Teich aussehen

meine Idee ist das das schwarze Blech sich aufheizt und so das Wasser darunter nicht gefrieren läßt. 

Ich hab das ganze mal trocken getestet: unter der Haube werden leicht 50°C und mehr erreicht. Im Winter wird das natürlich von der Sonneneinstrahlung und der Außentemperatur abhängen - hauptsache über 0°C - warten wirs mal ab


----------



## mitch (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

die Abdeckung ist nun drauf: 
   

mehr kann ich zur Zeit nicht abdecken da noch zuviel Grünzeugs am/im Teich ist.

Eigentlich wollte ich die restlichen Pflanzen erst im Frühjahr abschneiden da der Teich sonst so "nackert" im Winter ausschaut.

Der Luftheber ist abgeschaltet, ich bin noch am  ob ich eine kleine 500 l/h Pumpe einsetze um den Filter durchlaufen zu lassen, viel tut sich da ja ned bei den Temperaturen. 


die letzten Geranien hat es kalt erwischt:


----------



## mitch (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der erste richtige Frost und der leichte Schneefall hinterlässt seine Spuren:

 










ups - falsches Bild  da sind die richtigen


----------



## Joerg (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitsch,
schöne Impressionen. 

Da ist wohl ein Teil des Teichs noch nicht ganz abgedeckt.


----------



## mitch (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

der Schnee vom Wochenende hat nun den Teich abgedeckt. 

   

Im 160er Rohr vom Luftheber läuft nur noch eine kleine Pumpe (ca. 200 l/h) um das das Wasser durch die Becken zirkulieren zu lassen um ein einfrieren der der Rohre zu verhindern - hoffentlich geht die Rechnung auf.


@Jörg: so viel wie dieses Jahr hab ich noch nie abgedeckt - der Schnee isoliert ja auch ganz gut.


----------



## pyro (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch,

ich war lang nimmer im Forum - hab zuhause nen PC-Crash gehabt ...

Hier bei mir liegt genau so viel Schnee - ich bin gerade noch in der Arbeit und nehm mir hier eine Garderobe denn ich muss um 8 Uhr schon wieder weiterarbeiten und die 42 KM Heimweg bei den Verkehrsverhältnissen hier spare ich mir. 

Wie gut, das ich immer ein Notfallset für sowas im Auto habe...


Mein Teich ist auch unter mehreren cm Schnee, meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen sind ca. zur Hälfte wieder im Winterquartier im Wintergarten, meinen Filter habe ich abgeschalten und ausgeleert.


----------



## mitch (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Frohe Weihnachten,

oder doch frohe Ostern  , dem milden Wetter nach (12°C) könnte man es ja meinen 

das der Frühling vor der Tür steht.

   

den Fischen gefällt es anscheinend - und Hunger haben sie auch.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

nun hat der Frost den Teich wieder fest im Griff 

     


die kleine Pumpe läuft immer noch  und verhindert so ein einfrieren der gesamten Oberfläche und eingegrabenen Rohre.

Als es die letzten Tage noch wärmer war, haben die Fische immer wieder mal nach Futter gebettelt und natürlich auch was bekommen


----------



## mitch (2. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

es geht wieder nauswärts, die Sonne lacht auch mal wieder (+12°C) seit langer Zeit 

die ersten Sonnenanbeter liegen auch faul rum 
  

alle noch da  
 
jepp 

nur der hats leider ned geschafft 
 


und so was will ich erst wieder in 10 Monaten sehen 
  
(das war vor 1 Woche)


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

schön wieder von Dir zu hören und Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Überwinterung!
Wo lebt Ihr denn alle? Ich bin gerade mal 200 km Luftlinie von Dir entfernt, aber irgendwie in einem anderen Kontinent... Null Sonne und gerade mal 2 Grad... Neid!

Grüße,
Holger

P.S.: Wahrscheinlich kommen jetzt auch gleich wieder Bilder von blühenden Pflanzen...  Neid im Quadrat!


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

 12° C - hätte ich hier auch gerne 

...aber schön, dass alles in Ordnung ist bei Dir...


----------



## mitch (2. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Holger,

danke, ich bin froh das es nicht so kalt war wie vor 1 Jahr (bis zu -24°C im Februar ) 

Die kleine Pumpe hat das Wasser den ganzen Winter zirkulieren lassen um ein einfrieren der Rohre zu verhindern - hat geklappt  

mit blühenden Pflanzen kann ich leider auch noch ned dienen 

im Hohenloher Land wird bestimmt auch bald der Frühling einkehren


----------



## mitch (8. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

nach nun 3 schönen Tagen (wasser 8°C) wurde angefüttert - das betteln konnte ich nimmer mit ansehen


----------



## Conny (8. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

ich kann mir richtig vorstellen, wie du mit ihnen gelitten hast 
Schön, dass alles gut überwintert hat!


----------



## mitch (11. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Conny,



> ich kann mir richtig vorstellen, wie du mit ihnen gelitten hast


 
ja, das tat mir in der Seele weh, und nix zum beißen so was geht gar ned  


nun wird es auch bei uns im nördlichen Süden wieder kälter ( +0,4 °C aktuell). 
Mal sehen ob es morgen wieder alles weiß ist  , vorsichtshalber hab ich noch mal mit Platten abgedeckt.

 


aber lange kann es nimmer dauern bis es Frühling wird - der erste Marienkäfer 2013


----------



## mitch (12. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

na super 

 


mehr fällt mir dazu ned ein :smoki


----------



## mitch (17. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

da das Wetter heute mal günstig war (etwas Sonne / kein Frost ) hab ich mal etwas den Teich enteist um dem Eiswürfel-Effekt vorzubeugen.

 

ned vergessen: 

*Um 1 kg H²O von -0°C auf +0°C zu bringen (schmelzen) verbrauche ich genauso viel Energie wie wenn ich 1 kg H²O von 0°C auf +80°C bringe,*
*d.h. dem Wasser (Teich) wird die Energie entzogen, und das Wasser wird noch kälter als es schon ist. *

*==> wer  empfindliche Fische im Teich hat, bitte daran denken. *

http://www.peter-hug.ch/lexikon/schmelzwaerme so ab Seiten Mitte


----------



## pyro (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Interessante Sache mit dieser Schmelzwärme... ist mir neu.

Hier bei mir lagen die Temperaturen der letzten Tage tagsüber leicht über Null Grad - Nachts gabs strenge Fröste bis -13 Grad. Mein Teich hat noch eine Eisschicht unbekannter dicke. Da ich heute am Montag frei hab schau ich mal nach.

Jedenfalls waren die letzten Tage auch für mich eine Strapaze - ich bekam eine neue Heizungsanlage ins Haus und war von Mittwoch früh bis Freitag abend ohne Heizung... brrrr. Am Samstag war ich dafür als Atemschutzträger im 300 Grad heissen Brandcontainer damit ich wieder auftaue


----------



## mitch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ich mag nimmer  dieses blöde Wetter

 

es wird frühestens nach Ostern wieder aufgedeckt  

und ned wie die letzten Tage Ab-, Aufdecken. 

Wenn ich den erwische der Ständig das Weiße Zeugs verliert dann aber


----------



## Springmaus (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

Kopf hoch irgendwann muss Frau Holle ja mal Muskelkater in Ihren Armen bekommen !

 Hoffe Ich


----------



## mitch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Doris,

ja Muskelkater   wäre klasse 



hoffentlich schaut's in 2 Wochen besser aus 
ist ja dann auch Zeit für


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Doris,
Hallo Mitch,
ich denke mal Muskelkater wird uns nicht helfen, ich befürchte die hat sich ein paar 1 € Jobber geholt


----------



## pyro (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Werde ich jetzt aus dem Forum geschmissen wenn ich sage das ich die Jahreszeit Winter mit viel Schnee, Temperaturen unter Null Grad und Sonne mag??

Dieses nasskalte Schneeregenmatschwetter mag ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Zermalmer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



pyro schrieb:


> Winter mit viel Schnee, Temperaturen unter Null Grad und Sonne mag??


Die Kombination ist ja auch voll in Ordnung (auch wenn ich sie von der Arbeit her auch nicht gebrauchen kann )


> Dieses nasskalte Schneeregenmatschwetter mag ich allerdings auch nicht.


Eben dieses Wetter nervt extrem...man fühlt sich einfach nicht wohl... egal ob drinnen oder draussen.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

endlich kann man den Winter an den Nagel hängen 


die ersten Pflanzen starten durch

*Sumpfdotterblume* (_Caltha palustris_) 
        

die ersten Bilder sind vom 15.04.2013 die letzten vom 18.04 - nur 3 Tage bis zu dieser Blütenpracht 

*Rosen-Primel* oder *Sumpf-Primel* (_Primula rosea_)


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitch du dopst doch Deine Pflanzen... so schnell von 0 auf 100 das ist doch nicht normal.

Bei mir blühen schon ein paar Schlüsselblumen und heute die erste Blüte einer __ Sumpfdotterblume.


----------



## Darven (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

mitch ich denke auch, dass Du ein Wundermittel hast!
Bei mir blühen __ Gänseblümchen,Schlüsselblumen sonst noch nix und ab morgen soll es regnen und regnen und regnen... , na ja ich hab ja noch die Unterwasserpflanzen, vielleicht tut sich ja das was....


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Ach was... meine gefüllte __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht auch schon.

Und meine "normale" sah am 15.4. so aus


----------



## muh.gp (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

richtig überrascht bin ich von den Bildern nicht. Irgendwie startet der Teich und Garten bei Mitch doch immer vor der normalen Zeit... Eigentlich sollte sich Mitch bei diesem riesigen grünen Daumen in "Hulk" umbenennen !

Aber auch meine Sumpfdotterblumen blühen schon, doch die sind nur "zwischengelagert", da ziemlich frisch gekauft und für den neuen Teich vorgesehen. 

Dafür hatte ich Dank der sehr warmen Woche in der Spitze schon wieder über 18°C im Terassenteichlein...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## burki (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

mitch das gilt nicht 
sind das Bilder aus 2013  
Meine Sumpfdotter bringen erst kläglich Miniblätter und bei dir blühen die schon.

Aber bei Andreas blühts ja auch schon.


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

 Wundermittel verwend ich ned  , ist alles echt, nix aus Plastik oder so 

vielleicht liegt es am Standort - fast den ganzen Tag Sonne - und gut zureden :beten1 soll auch helfen :gdaumen 


Heute war eine kleine Umräumaktion angesagt da das Wasser nun eine erträgliche Temperatur von 15°C hatte.

die *Sumpf- Schwertlilien* (_ Iris pseudacorus_), sind in den Filtergraben umgezogen um mehr Platz für die Seerosen zu schaffen.

   


apropos Seerosen: das erste Blatt ist auch schon wieder oben  und die anderen liegen auch schon auf der Lauer


----------



## pyro (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Also das erste Blatt oben... ich seh noch nicht mal wirklich ein Blatt im Seerosenkorb. Mich Du hast doch nen Tauchsieder im Teich und heizt Deinen Pflanzen ein... das gibts ja sonst gar nicht.


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

die Natur ist schon wieder ein Stück weiter


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und nun weiß ich wo die __ Libellen hinkommen 

     

ist halt Natur pur


----------



## toschbaer (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

  Pix 

Michael,
besonders der Bitterklee, ist super   !

Einen schönen Tag noch!

LG
Friedhelm,
der das Wetter geil findet!


----------



## bilderzaehler (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Habe mit großem Vergnügen alle 74 Seiten dieses Threads gelesen . . . viel Erfahren . . . danke schönst


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

__ Libellen: nun kann der Sommer kommen

              und die gibt´s auch wieder  



@Thomas - freut mich das es dir gefällt


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

heute soll es doch sonnig werden, aber wo  
 



Sie hat es geschafft, endlich nach tagelangen Regengüssen kommt die Sonne mal wieder hervor:


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

 Schööönnnnnn .... 

Bei mir blühen die "Gelben" noch nicht


----------



## Conny (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

wir haben schon den 2. Tag Sonne in Folge 
das muss dann mal wieder genügen


----------



## pyro (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Conny... ZWEI Tage schon??

Ich wurde heute morgen von einem Sonnenstrahl geweckt und den Sonnenuntergang genoss ich bei einer kurzen Pause auf meiner Motorradtour die ich am Abend noch machen musste weil die Entzugserscheinungen schon massiv waren.

Ich hab heut auch zwei aktuelle Bilder von meinem Teich gemacht. Wenn noch Zeit ist füge ich die nachher bei mir noch ein.
Die gelben Wasserschwertlilien blühen bei mir schon um die Wette.


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

der Unterschied nach ca. 12 Monaten ist schon groß



  



ansonsten ist alles im :gdaumen Bereich

     


den Filter hab ich auch mal "entschlammt" = (ca. 150 Liter bester Dünger )  genauer gesagt das 1. mal.

Das ist schon der Wahnsinn was da alles für Viecherzeugs im Schlamm ist, sogar meine Posthornschnecken sind da wieder zum Vorschein gekommen.

         


die weislichen Dinger auf dem Filterplatten sind wahrscheinlich Süßwasserschwämme


----------



## Joerg (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitsch,
der sieht nun noch besser aus, nachdem sich alles etwas eingewachsen hat. 

Der Dünger aus dem Filter lässt sich gut verwenden und die Lebewesen darin sind im Teich sehr Willkommen.


----------



## Springmaus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

 sieht schon gut aus!

Mehr Bilder wären besser   vom ganzen Teich!


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Doris,

du wolltest mehr  sehen


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch,

schöne grüne Oase! 


Aaaaber:

wo issn da der Teich 

Ich seh nur Pflanzen.....................


----------



## Springmaus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

 toll eingewachsen darauf warte ich bei mir auch!


----------



## pyro (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Sehr schön mitch... da brauch ich noch einige Jahre bis es so aussieht.

Ich weis nicht warum meine Krebsscheren nicht auftauchen, die wachsen gut unter wasser. Ich vermisse dieses Jahr auch den __ Froschbiss - ich befürchte das ich im Frühling zu stark ausgeschnitten, ausgerecht, sauber gemacht habe.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich aber plötzlich einige Pfeilkrautpflanzen wo letztes Jahr garnichts war.

Ganz nach dem Motto die Natur macht was sie will und lässt sich durch Menschen wenig beeinflussen.


----------



## Springmaus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

 __ Krebsschere hab ich auch !!!  Gehabt !!! Ich hab letztes Jahr mind. 5-6 große

aus Nachbars Naturteich eingesetzt!  Alle  weg!


----------



## muh.gp (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi mitch,

endlich mal wieder "Futter" in meinem Lieblings-Thread!!! 

Und wie immer ein neidvoller Blick auf deine Pflanzen.... Das wird bei mir Jahre dauern.

Zu den Krebsscheren. Ich habe sechs davon in den Teichen und die schwimmen seit ich sie "eingesetzt" habe immer oben. Nee, Moment, eine hat sich mal einen halben Tag auf den Grund abgesenkt und ist dann wieder aufgetaucht... Lustig! Die meisten ziehen nun lange Fäden und suchen sich wohl demnächst ihren Stammplatz. Ich finde, die Krebsscheren sind mit die schönsten Pflanzen im/am Teich.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

endlich ein Tag mit sehr vielen Seerosenblüten:

      

zum Glück hat uns das gestrige Unwetter mit Hagel verschont 

der Dicke ist wieder in den Seerosenteil geschwommen um "seine" Seerosentöpfe zu inspizieren (umzugraben) 
 


auch die Spatzen machen schon wieder Jagd auf frisch geschlüpfte __ Libellen
 



@Holger 
nächstes Jahr wird es in deinem neuen Teich auch so aussehen - die Pflanzen brauchen erst etwas Zeit bevor sie richtig loslegen, meist erst im Folgejahr


@Doris
ja die Krebsscheren wollen wohl ned in jedem Wasser wachsen ==> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krebsschere#Vorkommen_und_Gef.C3.A4hrdung 

und wie Jürgen sagt:


> Ganz nach dem Motto die Natur macht was sie will und lässt sich durch Menschen wenig beeinflussen.


 
einfach das Beste daraus machen - so seh ich es


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

hier sind noch ein Paar Blitzer von gestern


----------



## Gunnar (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

...TOLL eingefangen Mitch (die Blitze),...gefällt mir supi!!!
...bei uns war auch RICHTIG was los!!!...leider zur schlafenszeit!!


----------



## Conny (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,

deine Blitzer sind stark


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

die weiße Seerose hat auch endlich eine wunderbare Blüte hervorgebracht:

 

und auch die Krebsscheren "blühen"


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

heute hab ich mal ganz was anderes für euch 

     


meine __ Molche haben anscheinend :knuddel gemacht 

den kleinen hab ich unter den Pflanzen am Teichrand entdeckt - zuerst dachte ich es sei eine Raupe


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Mitch, was für ein süßer Babymolch! 
Da bin ich ja echt neidisch, zu mir haben sich bisher leider noch keine verirrt


----------



## mitch (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

und sie blühen ohne Ende


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Wenn ich die Seerosen sehe, werde ich glattweg grün vor Neid 

Meine blühen gar nicht ... 

Tolle Bilder Mitch 

Mandy


----------



## macmarkus (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

mitch, du bist wirklich ein begnadeter fotograf. respekt.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Servus Mitch

Gratulation zu deinen blühenden Seerosen 

Sehr schön ...


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Toll Mitch, 
die Seerosen sind einfach klasse , meine blühen leider nicht 
und __ Molche wollen dieses Jahr auch noch nicht in meienen Teich kommen


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ab und an muss man(n)  ja was am Teich machen - auch wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten sind wie "entsteinen".

Im lauf der zeit ist der Teichgrund ca. 20 cm gewachsen , d.h. die Fische haben Sand und Kies in die Tiefe befördert. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, das Zeug muss raus, aber wie: Schlammsauger / Kescher / .... ==>  ==> Steinsauger selberbauen  

         

die Jetpumpe (ca. 6000 l/h) saugt das Wasser aus dem blauen Fass, durch den Unterdruck wird der der Sand/Kies angesaugt und bleibt im Fass liegen, das wasser läuft dann ganz normal in den Filter zurück. 
Das beste ist jedoch es gibt fast keine Wassertrübungen 

Leider konnte ich ned alles vom Grund entfernen, da sonst meine Tannenwedel & Co substratlos werden würden - die möchten das bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Unser McGyver 

schoener Teich und fiffige Ideen 

muss man das blaue Fass erst komplett bis oben mit Wasser füllen bevor
man die Pumpe einschalten darf 

mfg Micha


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Micha,

ja das Fass muss vorher mit Wasser gefüllt werden, die pumpe würde ja sonst luft ansaugen.


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

heute habe ich den Teich etwas "entgrünt" - sonst wächst mir der Teich zu arg zu 



19.06.2013|14.09.2013
 
|


----------



## lotta (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Sieht klasse aus Mitch, 
ob mit viel oder weniger Pflanzen...
Davon träume ich noch


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hey Mitch,
super Idee
Ist das ne ganz normale Gartenpumpe?
Ich hab noch so eine von Gardena rumliegen mit 4500L, wäre ne Altenative zum Schlammsauger der bei 1,9m Tiefe doch öfter mal versagt und nach ein paar Augenblicken ja schon voll ist


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Ralph,

ja das ist eine normale Gartenpumpe (H max. 55m   Q max. 95 l/m )

den Pumpen Ausgang leite ich in den Filter ein, dann ist der Schlamm gleich dort wo er hingehört - die Steine/Sand bleiben in der Tonne.


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Danke Mitch,
hört sich gut an, werde ich dann im nächsten Jahr mal ausprobieren


----------



## mitch (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

dieses Wochenende hab ich mal schon die ersten Herbst-/Wintervorbereitungen gemacht. 


so sah es vorher aus: 





Tabula rasa im Filtergraben und am Teichrand - eine Arbeit weniger


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Mitch,...

jetzt schon ?

Ich selbst will damit im Filtergraben noch einen Monat warten,,...

Aber bei dem Wetter heute bestimmt angenehmer :smoki


----------



## mitch (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Micha,

keine Sorge da ist noch genug Grünzeugs im / am Teich, aber das Wetter war halt gut - besser als bei Regen das Zeug abschneiden


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

ich wollte euch mal mein Winterpümpchen  zeigen bevor ich sie zu Wasser lasse

     

Pumpe : micra-plus max. 600 l/h


Die Pumpe ist in einem Blumentopf mit Filterwolle, der Auslauf ist mit einer Rohrisolierung umhüllt um die Wärmeverluste gering zu halten


----------



## simon (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

guten morgen
sag mal mitch is das nicht ein kleiner eimerfilter??


----------



## mitch (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo,

da es nun von Tag zu Tag kälter wird hab ich mal den Teich etwas abgedeckt (20mm Styrodur)

   

Der Filtergraben hat erstmals auch eine Abdeckung bekommen - mal sehen ob´s was bringt. 

 

das "Winterpümpchen" muss nun auch seinen Dienst verrichten 

   

@Simon: ja aber in *Mini*-_*Ausführung*_


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo mitch 

für was sind den die Löcher in den Platten , willste da Wintertomaten setzen ? 

Gruss OBS


----------



## mitch (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hi Patrick

 da werden Eisblumen gepflanzt


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo  

dann musst du aber noch ne Glasscheibe darüber legen lol


Gruss OBS


----------



## wp-3d (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*



Patrick K schrieb:


> für was sind den die Löcher in den Platten




Pflanzlöcher für den Eissalat 


.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo  

Eissalat wäre natürlich auch noch drin , Murhahahahaahahahaahaha


Gruss OBS


----------



## Michael H (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo

Salat ...? Hmmmmm Igitt Vitamine , mir kommt da eher Eisangeln innen Sinn wenn ich die löcher so sehe ...


----------



## jolantha (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Mitsch, reichen die Schläuche noch irgenwie in die Tonne rein, oder sind die mit dem Deckel bündig ??

Tschulligung wenn ich blöde frage, aber ich bin blond


----------



## mitch (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Hallo Jolanta,

 es gibt keine blöden Fragen, nicht fragen ist blöd 

 Ok, dann wollen wir mal:  der Schlauch der vom Teich ansaugt ist der kurze, der längere mit dem Schwamm geht zur Pumpe (Saugseite). 

 Durch den Unterdruck der durch das Abpumpen aus dem Fass entsteht wird dann über den anderen Wasser/Sand/Kies angesaugt. 

 Da ja Sand/Kies schwerer ist bleibt der dann am Boden des Fasses liegen und kann leicht entnommen werden.

 Es ist absolut wichtig das der Deckel luftdicht auf dem Fass sitzt, da sich sonst kein Unterdruck aufbauen kann, und es nicht funktioniert.







 alle Unklarheiten beseitigt  

 ansonsten nochmal fragen   deswegen sind wir ja alle hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/124626&d=1378040089


----------



## jolantha (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ich baue auch einen Teich*

Danke, ich habs begriffen, und mir Deine Bilder rauskopiert, fürs Frühjahr . 
Ich werde versuchen das nachzubauen ( oder bauen lassen  )


----------



## mitch (8. März 2014)

Hallo,

nun scheint es ja endlich "nauswärts" zugehen - das Grünzeugs meint es jedenfalls


----------



## mitch (15. März 2014)

Hallo,

was so eine Woche schönes Wetter macht:

__ Sumpfdotterblume (_Caltha palustris_)


----------



## mitch (10. Apr. 2014)

... und in voller Blüte (fast schon wieder 2 Wochen her)

    



ein paar Goldfische weniger:
   und weg sind sie  sind alle gut untergekommen


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2014)

was hoschen mit gemacht?     SUPP ??

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2014)

Hi Patrick,



Patrick K schrieb:


> SUPP ??



so einen großen Topf hab ich leider ned 


dafür sind die "Lustmolche" aktiv


----------



## Patrick K (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo mitch



> so einen großen Topf hab ich leider ned



bis vor kurzen hätt ich dir noch ein sehr grossen Kessel leihen können 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

hier ist mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich

 

Seitdem ich weniger Goldfische habe lassen sich auch mehr __ Molche im Teich finden - 12 hab ich schon mal am Stück gezählt

     

die Algen bleiben erstmal im Teich - *aber nur* wegen der Molche die zur Zeit laichen


----------



## muh.gp (9. Mai 2014)

Hi Mitch,

die grüne Lagune... Immer wieder eine Augenweide!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Holger,

das Grün bekommt mal wieder etwas Farbe ab 

   


den Kleinen hab ich heute fast übersehen

    
hoffentlich _freut_ er sich über die Algen im Teich


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

heute sind mal Fische zu sehen

       

__ Libellen
 

und die ersten Seerosenknospen


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

so die ersten Seerosen sind am blühen

        

und es gibt wieder jede Menge __ Libellen


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

die großen __ Libellen haben sich letzte Nacht auch an die Luft getraut, mal sehen wann sie sich blicken lassen

       

die Seerosen kommen nun in die Gänge (hätten aber noch etwas mehr Dünger im Frühjahr vertragen können )


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

können das http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Süßwasserschwämme sein ?

    

die Polster sind ca. 5 - 10 mm dick und fühlen sich schwammig an.

edit:
ich hab noch einen Link gefunden http://www.plingfactory.de/Science/Atlas/KennkartenTiere/Porifera/source/Spongilla.html


----------



## muh.gp (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mitch,

habe heute auch zwei von den riesigen Libellenhüllen gefunden. Unglaublich! Hätte die Larve mal gerne in Aktion im Teich gesehen. Muss ja ein Hammer-Anblick sein... Mal sehen wann die Erste den Weg zurück an ihre Geburtsstätte findet...

Und der Rest? Bei dir wie immer beeindruckend.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

da will doch jemand meinen __ Fieberklee vernaschen 

 

aber wer ist das ?

     frisst er mich jetzt 

    


nach etwas Suche im Netz hab ich ne gute gute Seite zum bestimmen der Arten gefunden:

http://www.schmetterlinge-westerwal...uppeid=1&familieid=6&id=87&portait_gewaehlt=1


so wie es aussieht ist es ein *Mittlerer  Weinschwärmer  "Deilephila elpenor"*


----------



## mitch (3. Nov. 2014)

Nachzüglerin ...


----------



## simon (2. Dez. 2014)

hallo
einfach wunderschöne anlage,bilder und geschichten
da lohnt es sich doch immer *nach hause* zu kommen


----------



## mitch (26. Dez. 2014)

so, der Winter hat Einzug gehalten.

 

abgedeckt hab ich noch nix, ist ja auch nur um die 0°C


----------



## muh.gp (26. Dez. 2014)

Hi Mitch,

dann mach mal hinne... In den nächsten Tagen geht es zweistellig in den Keller. Konnte die vorhergesagten Temperaturen zuerst gar nicht glauben. Bis zu -22 Grad in meiner Region.

Habe ich schon gesagt, dass mir der Winter gestohlen bleiben könnte?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (27. Dez. 2014)

Hi Holger,

ja morgen kommen die Styrodurplatten auf den Teich/Eis. Bei uns soll es auch bis -16°C in den nächsten Tagen werden.



muh.gp schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gesagt, dass mir der Winter gestohlen bleiben könnte?


mir auch - war am 23. noch mit dem Moped unterwegs, wohl das letzte mal in dem Jahr.


----------



## mitch (27. Dez. 2014)

... die Platen sind nun auf dem Teich

    

von mir aus kann die Kälte nun kommen - aber brauchen tu ich sie ned


----------



## mitch (14. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,

neues Jahr, neue Pläne 

nach all den inspirenden Artikeln von Rico, Michael, .... fing ich auch mal an ein paar Sachen zusammen zu suchen

Hier sind schon mal die ersten Teile:

Scheibenwischermotor:
    

Wäschetrocknertrommel:  56cm  Ø  43 cm breit


----------



## Patrick K (14. Feb. 2015)

oh baust du dir einen Maronen röster? oder einen Kaffee röster? Hahahahaha

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (14. Feb. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> oh baust du dir einen Maronen röster? oder einen Kaffee röster?


 
 das wird nur ein Partikeleliminator


----------



## muh.gp (14. Feb. 2015)

Das könnte mal wieder sehr interessant werden... Viel Erfolg!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (14. Feb. 2015)

Hallo
Coole Sache , je mehr Anregungen desto Besser .......
Aber Bitte in einem Extra Thread oder ..?

Meinste der Motor packt das , und vorallem wie lange ..?

Ansonsten Hau Rein , will soviel wie möglich abguggen bevor ich mit meinem Starte ....

Etwa 60 % der Teile liegen schon hier und warten auf den Zusammenbau .......


----------



## mitch (22. Feb. 2015)

so die ersten Gedanken zum "Partikeleliminator" sind schon mal gemacht:

       

als Gehäuse wollte ich einen Eurobehälter (80 x 60 x 42 cm) aus PP nehmen, in den ich dann noch 2 PP (Polyprophylen) Platten einschweißen werde.
Motor - und Sprühdüsenhalterung  V2A Blech oder PP.

Der Antrieb wird mit dem alten Riemen der Trommel erfolgen, wenn er bei der Nässe ned durchrutscht, das muss ich erst noch testen.




Michael H schrieb:


> Meinste der Motor packt das , und vorallem wie lange ..?


packen sollte der das locker, und wie oft hast du schon am Auto einen Scheibenwischermotor getauscht ?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Feb. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> er Antrieb wird mit dem alten Riemen der Trommel erfolgen, wenn er bei der Nässe ned durchrutscht, das muss ich erst noch testen.


Wenn du den Spannbar baust sollte es wohl gehen.


----------



## mitch (24. Feb. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Spannbar


 

ansonsten kommt was mit ner kette ran.

wie viele sprühdüsen sollten auf ca. 40cm breite kommen ?


----------



## PeterW (24. Feb. 2015)

Hi Mitch,
MichaelH und ich bauen ja auch gerade Trommler.
Wir wollen auf 50 cm insgesamt 5 Düsen setzen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2015)

PeterW schrieb:


> Hi Mitch,
> MichaelH und ich bauen ja auch gerade Trommler.
> Wir wollen auf 50 cm insgesamt 5 Düsen setzen.
> 
> ...




Und zwar diese Düsen ...
* defekter Link entfernt *

Zusammen mit diesen Halter'n für ein 20 mm Rohr ...
http://www.spritzenteile.de/Duesenh...Duesenhalter-einfach-mit-Schelle-400-240.html


----------



## Patrick K (24. Feb. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> packen sollte der das locker, und wie oft hast du schon am Auto einen Scheibenwischermotor getauscht ?


Hallo Mitch ich hab schon zwei, drei gewechselt


----------



## mitch (24. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Michael & Peter,

 für die düsen links,


was würden wir bloß für Teiche haben ohne dieses Forum und seine tollen Mitmacher


----------



## PeterW (25. Feb. 2015)

Hi Mitch,

keine Ursache, wir partizipieren hier ja schließlich auch nur vom Wissen anderer.
Wir wollen ja schließlich nicht das Rad neu erfinden.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Mitch,
ich drück' Dir die Daumen ! Dieses Jahr werde ich in meinem kleinen Trofi den Zahnriemen noch mal wechseln (er hielt zwei Jahre, bevor die Stahlseele durchgerostet war). Einen alternativen Kettenantrieb (bei Mädler gibt es Edelstahl-Kunststoff-Ketten, wartungsfrei ) habe ich schon mal auf dem Papier zusammengestellt, und hoffe, das erst in zwei, drei Jahren kaufen zu dürfen. Ein wenig Basteln macht schließlich Spaß .


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Hi

ich verfolge deine Doku schon seit längerer Zeit. Tolle Anlage!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. März 2015)

Ach der Mitch... baut seit vielen Jahren auch einen Teich . Ich hof mal, er wird bald mal fertig mit den ganzen Teichen.


----------



## mitch (16. März 2015)

ja, wenn dieses Jahr alles klappt, wird aus den 2en 1er


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2015)

wenn er fertig ist verkauft er die Hütte ......................

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (16. März 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> wenn er fertig ist verkauft er die Hütte ........


Er wird nicht fertig , er will nämlich garnicht verkaufen


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2015)

Ich glaube, dass er garnicht fertig werden möchte... Was soll er denn mit der ganzen Freizeit machen?


----------



## mitch (16. März 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Was soll er denn mit der ganzen Freizeit machen



da würde mir schon was einfallen


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2015)

Klar, einen neuen Teich bauen...


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass er garnicht fertig werden möchte... Was soll er denn mit der ganzen Freizeit machen?


Beet für winterfeste Kakteen ?


----------



## Michael H (17. März 2015)

Hallo

Stell mir auch gerade die Frage ob man überhaupt irgendwann Fertig wird .

Wenn JA hab ich jetzt schon Bammel davor ......


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. März 2015)

Ich denke mal, wir brauchen uns keine Sorgen machen, dass unser Mitch irgendwann mal aufhört auch einen Teich zu bauen. 
Mach nur fein weiter so


----------



## mitch (17. März 2015)

noch bin ich ja am überlegen wie ich aus den 2en 1en mache 

noch steht der Spaten der Ecke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. März 2015)

Sag ich doch... Spaten raus und weiter gehts mit den Teichen


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

nun geht es mit dem TF (Trommelfilter) weiter

als Basis dient ein "Eurobehälter geschlossen – EG 86/42 HG" von Auer

Außenmaße (L x B x H) 80 x 60 x 42 cm
Innenmaße (L x B x H) 77 x 57 x 40,5 cm
Volumen: 172 l
Material: PP​   
​die Trennwand ist aus eine 5mm PP Platte gemacht um sie mit der Box verschweißen zu können (zur Versteifung musste ich mit Aluleisten nachhelfen )

 

Die Trommel:
vorher:
 
nachher:
       
die Dichtung besteht aus einem alten Fahrradschlauch da die original Dichtung zu hart ist und zu schlecht abdichtet


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2015)

der Antrieb:
                

so und der Rest an Bildern

          

wie ihr seht - der TF ist noch ned ganz fertig


----------



## Michael H (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Geile Sache ........
Bei deiner Kiste geht ja höchstens 1 x 110 Zulauf und 1 x 110 Ablauf wenn ich mir so die Masse anseh .
Bin gespannt ob dein Antriebsrad die Trommel ohne Probleme dreht wenn die Kiste mal voll Wasser ist .

Gepumpt oder Schwerkraft ...?
Wieviel willste da an Wasser durch jagen ...?
Was für ein Gewebe soll drauf ...?


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2015)

Hi Michael,

2 x 110 Zulauf und 2 x 110 Ablauf passen da schon leicht an die Kiste.



Michael H schrieb:


> Gepumpt oder Schwerkraft ...?



=> Schwerkraft mit LH, 10-15 m³  Durchfluss sollten reichen - ich will ja kein Wildwasser im Garten



Michael H schrieb:


> Was für ein Gewebe soll drauf ...?



so eng wie möglich (42µ), wenn ich welches in 40cm breite bekomme, ansonst 60µ



wie gesagt er ist noch ned fertig


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

der Spülarm ist auch schon mal zusammengebaut. Abstand Düse zu Düse 5cm, der Abstand zum Sieb wird ca. 3,5 cm sein.

jetzt fehlt nur noch die Pumpe, dann kann ich mal alles richtig zusammenbauen und testen.

Das Sieb ist eins  aus Kunststoff / 50µm geworden.


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den Düsen:

   ich auch die dazugehörigen Düsenfilter mit eingebaut um Düsen-Verstopfungen vorzubeugen.


Da in der Kiste recht wenig Abstand zur Trommel ist (3-4 mm) kann ich leider keinen normalen Schlauchbinder verwenden um das Sieb  an den Rändern zu fixieren.
Ich hoffe mal das das mit dem V2A Lochband mit Blechschrauben auch zu machen ist.

   Trommel <--> Kiste ca. 3-4 mm

  V2A Lochband


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2015)

... wenn der Postmann einmal klingelt, dann kommt die Pumpe 

das ist sie

       5,5 bar - mal testen wie das mit den Düsen klappt


----------



## Michael H (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Denke mal das sollte auch halten , zur Not machste in der Mitte auch noch ein Lochband drum .

Wie sieht es bei deinem Trommler mit einer Revisionsklappe aus ...?
Bin auch am Überlegen bei meinem ob ich eine machen soll .Da es ja extrem Eng ist in deiner Kiste , fast nicht zu Realisieren ...


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Michael,

eine Revisionsklappe werde ich nicht einbauen, dafür wird die Ablaufrinne leicht entfernbar eingebaut.

Der erste Test mit der Pumpe war nicht so toll, Sie bringt zwar sogar fast 6 bar nur an einem Manometer, aber mit den Düsen geht der Druck auf 2 bar zurück - und das wird wohl zu wenig zum reinigen sein.

Morgen wird erst mal das Sieb aufgezogen.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2015)

Das Sieb ist aufgezogen.

 

das V2A Lochband war ganz schön widerspenstig, aber ned lange 

 

die Kiste bekommt 2 x Einlauf  (110 mm)  & 2 x Ablauf (110 mm)


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2015)

und das wichtigste: die Trommel dreht sich ohne anzuschleifen


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

nun hab ich mal eine "richtige" Pumpe genommen, 

    

Leider ist der Wasserstrahl an den Düsen  (Lechler Flachstrahlduese ST 110° -orange-  0,5 l/min) immer noch ned so wie ich mir das vorstelle, nun wird ich mal die ganz großen bestellen (Lechler Flachstrahlduese ST 110° -weiß-  4,0 l/min) und wenn das nix bringt dann wird's wohl ein Hochdruckreiniger werden 

... "das Rennen geht weiter"


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2015)

Warum benutzt Du denn so einen kleinen Schlauch? Ich habe bei mir einen 38mm Schlauch dran. Meinst Du nicht, dass es dann ein besseres Ergebnis gäbe.


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2015)

Hi Rico,

ich hab das auch mal ohne düsen laufen lassen und da kommt mächtig was raus. Die orangenen Düsen sind einfach zu klein, bei den weißen kommen dann 6 x 4 Liter die Minute raus (1440 l/h) das sollte dann besser sein.

Das Spülwasser (Entnahme nach dem TF) will ich ja wieder über ein Absetzbecken in den Teich laufen lassen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2015)

Ich denke der Winkel vor den Düsen limitiert ... Mitch.

Wir sind doch überall bedacht statt Winkel, Bögen einzubauen ... kannst dort nicht so eine Flexleitung/Schlauch einbauen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (9. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ein größerer Schlauchdurchmesser ist hier auf jeden Fall von Vorteil! 

Ich hatte vorher auch einen 1/2" Schlauch zum 25er PVC Rohr an dem die Düsen befestigt waren, das war nix. Nachdem ich den durch einen 3/4" Schlauch ersetzt hatte, war alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ok. ihr habt mich überzeugt - die große Schlauchtülle fürs 20mm Düsenrohr wird ich mal organisieren, die großen Düsen aber auch.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch,
die Kritik an Deiner Schlauchleitung kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Ich hab' nicht den Eindruck, dass die Zuleitung limitierend wirkt (Innendurchmesser der Schlauchwellen ist immer noch größer als 8 mm. Der resultierende Druckverlust ist da für die gegebenen Verhältnisse vernachlässigbar, und Deine Pumpe immer noch auf der ""unterforderten" Seite, also nahe am Maximaldruck .


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

das schöne Wetter heute hab ich mal genutzt, um im Keller am TF weiter zu bauen 

       

mit den Düsen hab ich mal was ausprobiert: anstatt Düsen hab ich mal Plastikscheiben mit 2mm Loch genommen - da würde genau der Druck rauskommen den ich mir zum Sieb reinigen vorstelle.


----------



## Michael H (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Cool , ja schon fast Fertig .
So eine Plexi Abdeckung muß ich auch noch machen . Wir wollen ja kein Tropfen Wasser Verschwenden .
Bin mal Gespannt auf die 4 Liter Düsen , ob das Sprühbild Überzeugt .


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

die ersten Schritte für die Schmutzrinne sind gemacht.  Das Rohr ist ein 110 KG das ich etwas gesägt und dann mit dem Heißluftfön bei 260°C geformt habe


       

und da kommt sie hin:
 


meine 4l/min Düsen sollen morgen kommen - dann werden wir mal sehen ob das klappt.


und jetzt wird erstmal "gewebert"


----------



## Michael H (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Sieht Gut aus , das mit dem Aufbiegen wäre eine Option die ich auch noch machen könnte , da sollte schon mehr aufgefangen werden .
Haste noch ein Bild von Innendrin ?..?


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2015)

hi,

ich hab ja schon das netz auf der Trommel, mal sehen ob ich da ein Bild machen kann.

Der abstand von Rinne zur Trommel ist ca. 2 cm.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2015)

Ist es nicht so das dann etwas viel Wasser mit ausgetragen werden könnte?


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2015)

Hi Torsten,

da ich ja das Wasser aus der Rinne durch ein Absetzbecken wieder in den Teich leiten will sollte das eigentlich egal sein - wenn's klappt ;-)

zur not wird das pvc zur Trommel hin etwas kürzer gemacht, aber erst muss das TF-Ding auch mal mit  Wasser einen Testlauf machen, dann hoffe ich mal das ned allzu viele Probleme auftauchen.


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

es war einmal ein IBC Container

 

der wollte in die Erde,

 

nur die Erde hatte was gegen ein tiefes Loch und blieb erstmal hart.


... to be continued


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2015)

na super: die Düsen kommen später

Status vom Fr, 15.05.2015 09:38
      Die Sendung wurde fehlgeleitet und konnte nicht zugestellt werden.
      Die Sendung wird umadressiert und an den Empfänger weitergeleitet.​


----------



## Michael H (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ist aber trotzdem ein Schöner IBC .......


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

nun sind sie da, klasse

das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied

 

nun werden mal die weißen düsen ausprobiert


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

der Gummiwalzenreibradantrieb geht, aus den Düsen kommt nun ordentlich was raus, die Wassermenge die aus der Spülrinne kommt ist auch erträglich.

hier nun ein paar Bilder vom Testgelände da ja das doofe Loch im Garten noch fehlt, und der Teich noch nicht dazu passend modifiziert ist.

         


variables Gummiwalzenreibradantriebandrucksystem


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2015)

und auch in bewegten Bildern


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mitch
sieht ja hervoragend aus, da freut sich die Hausfrau , die Düsen machen ja richtig Druck, also scheint ein 20mm Rohr voll und ganz zu reichen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Prima das das nun mit den Weißen Düsen klappt . Nun wird es Zeit für das Loch im Garten .

Dreht sich ganz schön Schnell deine Trommel oder ...?


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2015)

Hi Micha,

so schnell ist die Trommel auch wieder ned, der Scheibenwischermotor hat 2 Geschwindigkeiten, im Video läuft er mit ca. 7Umdrehungen pro Minute - das ist der Schnellgang.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
heute gibt es nur ein paar "MM" (Molch Model)  Bilder


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Servus Mitch

Hervorragende Bilder .

Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge ...
Wie bekomme ich die __ Molche aus dem Teich, daß sie eventuell so wie dein Exemplar an Land als Model dienen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2015)

Danke Helmut,

und hier das "Making-of"

    

das ist meine ehemalige Pumpenkammer (normalerweise abgedeckt ) die nun zum LH geht. Die __ Molche sitzen immer gerne auf der Rinde um wohl nach fressbaren zu suchen.
Da kann man die Rinde kurz heraus nehmen - Bilder machen - und wieder retour ins Pumpenstüberl.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Hmmm Ich sollte mir auch so ein Alibi "Pumpenstüberl" basteln ...

Danke für den Tipp.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ikke (26. Mai 2015)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Servus Ikke

Du hast gerade den Thread von Mitch gekapert ...

Stell doch deinen Filter in einem eigenen Thread vor.
Vielleicht mit ein paar Bilder vom Teich und ein paar Erklärungen dazu.

Dann lösche ich deinen und meinen Beitrag hier.

LG
Helmut


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hier ist mal wieder PVC-U "Kunst" für euch:

  

    

        

das ganze soll ein Absperrstandrohr für den Trommelfilter werden (danke Roland für die Idee), anstatt eines Zugschiebers. Der Vorteil ist auch, das ich gleich eine Revisionsöffnung zu Bodenablauf habe.

billiger ist es allemal, da nur ein Flansch DN110 / Endkappe DN200 / Abzweig (DN200 - DN110 / 45° ) extra gebraucht werden.

Bis zu Einbau wird noch etwas Zeit vergehen - der Teich muss erst ausgeräumt werden / Teichgrube vergrößern / neue Folie ... 
Da ja grade erst alles schön am Wachsen ist,  werde ich das auf den Spätsommer verlegen.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2015)

Tolle Idee mitch!

Aber ist das in den Flansch von oben eingesteckte KG110 als Absperrung wirklich dicht??

Wäre es nicht in den Flansch nach oben eine kurze KG 110- Muffe einzukleben und dann dort das KG110- Absperrohr einzustecken?

Den normalen KG- Dichtring kann man gegen einen runden Dichtring austauschen.
Dieser ist für Reparaturzwecke- damit man Muffen besser über Rohre rüberschieben kann.

Nachteil ist dann aber, dass man "nur" komplett absperren oder öffnen kann.

Es sei denn, man hat ein paar KG- Rohre mit seitlichen Bohrungen kleiner 100mm, falls man irgendetwas zwischen den einzelnen Saugleitungen regulieren muss.

Ansonsten sehr gute Idee! Danke!

Jetzt muss man nur noch die passenden Schellen finden, um das senkrechte KG 200 an die Wand dübeln zu können!


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man nur noch die passenden Schellen finden, um das senkrechte KG 200 an die Wand dübeln zu können!



Hi Thorsten,
 dafür gibt es doch Lochband


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2015)

6,99€.....plus ordentliche Stockschrauben
http://www.amazon.de/Rohrschelle-200-Klima-Lüftunganlage-200mm/dp/B00TKA6Q18
Wir wollen es doch schön haben im Filterkeller.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

und schon wieder ein neuer Gast am Teich:


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2015)

Hi,
dieses Jahr ist alles irgendwie später dran,

    

aber immer besser noch wie gar nix.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mitch, ich finde dieses jahr ist teilweise vieles schon viel früher durch. Wenn ich meine Bilder vom letzten Jahr so anschaue dann hat die gelbe __ Iris bis September geblüht jetzt s7nd schon fast alle Welk 
Selbst die Wpargelernte begann dieses Jahr 2 Wochen früher als normal.  Unsere Pfirsiche brauchen wohl nur noch gut 4 Wochen die Süßkirchen sind auch schon teilweise durch. Mmmmmm

LG  René


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Wir sind in der Pfalz ,zumindest was den Teich angeht ca. eine Woche später dran 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Was macht eigentlich dein Trommler ...? 
Läuft er schon ...?


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2015)

Hi,
der TF steht zur Zeit noch im Keller und wartet darauf das der Teich generalüberholt wird (tiefer & bizzi größer )


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

endlich sind mal ein paar Seerosen Blüten offen


----------



## PeterW (14. Juni 2015)

Hi Mitch,
prima, meine haben massenhaft Blätter und keine einzige Blüte, letztes Jahr auch nicht.
Die Jahre davor aber schon....

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Peter,

dieses Jahr hab ich die Seerosen mal nicht gedüngt, das merkt man dann aber gleich.
Düngst du deine Seerosen?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/181030/


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mitch,
ohne Dünger werden bei mir die Blätter kleiner, und dann geht auch die Blütenzahl zurück (zweimal im Jahr ist das in etwa nötig). Ich bin mal gespannt, was Peter für Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Mitch,
> ohne Dünger werden bei mir die Blätter kleiner, und dann geht auch die Blütenzahl zurück (zweimal im Jahr ist das in etwa nötig). Ich bin mal gespannt, was Peter für Erfahrungen hat.


Wo drinne stehen deine Seerosen ?


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Totto,
meine Seerosen stehen in "Flachkörben" (60 · 40 · 10 cm³) ganz nach Werners Empfehlung in etwa 50 cm Tiefe an einem Steilufer. Sie bilden Wurzeln bis auf den Grund aus (das ist knapp 1 m). Aus anderen Teichen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Seerosen am Teichgrund (etwa 60 cm, je nach Frosthärte und Eisdicke) am besten wachsen. Ohne zusätzliche Düngung kommen meine Seerosen nicht übers Jahr. Als zweiten Faktor habe ich die "Bealgung" des Rhizoms feststellen dürfen. Dem ist eine meiner Seerosen nicht so "gewachsen", leider.


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

meine Seeroseneimer stehen auch auf ca. 60cm Tiefe und sind meist 20L Baueimer, normalerweise bekommen sie 2-3 Düngekegel im Frühjahr, da war ich aber gesundheitstechnisch fast 8 Wochen außer Gefecht.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2015)

Meine Seerosen stehen in Mörteleimer. Auch so auf 60 cm. In den Eimern habe ich ca. 2/3 Gartenlehm und 1/3 feinem Kies. Die Seerosen wurden noch nie gedüngt. Hatte das eigentlich aufgrund der Berichte hier im Forum dieses Frühjahr vor. Dann habe ich gesehen das die "Glorirosa" welche jetzt zwei Jahre alt ist, dieses Frühjahr jede Menge neue Pflanzen in Ihrem Eimer entwickelt hat. Somit werde ich erst mal abwarten wie sich die `__ Froebeli` und die `Clyde Ikins entwickeln. Eine Seerose vom Aldi sitzt in einer Mörtelwanne nur mit Kies. Die könnte vielleicht Dünger brauchen aber ich will gar nicht das die Aldi zu groß wird.


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2015)

Panorama in *Grün  *



 

langsam wird es awengerla viel grün, dafür ist das Wasser aber klar.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Mmmmh  und wo ist dein Teich?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (28. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Mmmmh  und wo ist dein Teich?
> 
> Gruss Patrick


Hallo
Der 3. ist in Planung ......


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

anscheinend ist es mal wieder soweit: Die Metamorphose der __ Libellen hat begonnen,
also Lampe & Knipser und ab an den Teich


----------



## mitch (1. Juli 2015)

30 Minuten später:

 
 

meine __ Tigerschnegel (*das sind die guten*) waren auch unterwegs

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tigerschnegel


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

und so schaute es heute aus


----------



## mitch (16. Juli 2015)

Die erste Vorbereitung für den Umbau ist schon mal gemacht.

 



 , Patrick für den Pool


----------



## mitch (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
das war gar ned einfach den Pool in form zu bekommen

 

nachdem ich die Schräge entfernt hatte ging es besser

  
für das meiste Grünzeugs wird der gelbe Pool herhalten müssen

   
... und das muss dann alles raus


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2015)

Na das wird aber höchste Zeit für die Vergrößerung damit die Pflanzen wieder Platz haben zum wachsen 
Hoffentlich hast du nicht so viel Schlamm und Schmoder der so angenehm duftet. 
LG René


----------



## mitch (18. Juli 2015)

Hi René,


troll20 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du nicht so viel Schlamm und Schmoder der so angenehm duftet.


das wird sich noch zeigen, aber soweit bin ich ja noch ned.


jetzt war erstmal ausjäten angesagt:

vorher:
 

nachher:


----------



## mitch (18. Juli 2015)

es geht weiter den Pflanzenfilter ausräumen:

             

das ist schon eine enorme Wurzelmasse die sich da in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat, dafür bekommt man gut gefiltertes Wasser .

die Gitterkörbe sind schon ganz gut, nur sollte man sie nicht so eng aneinander stellen, da sonst aus 6 Körben einer wird (zusammengewachsen) und auch öfters mal rausnehmen und auslichten


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du nicht so viel Schlamm und Schmoder der so angenehm duftet


Hi René, so viel Schlamm war gar nicht im Filtergraben. Es war nur ein 65 L Kübel voll und der hat nicht mal gerochen, es war kein Faulschlamm.

       

nur beim Abpumpen ist mir ein kleines Malheur passiert: der Schlauch löste sich von der Pumpe und ich nebendran - naja kostenloser Sonnenschutz


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Mitch !
Ick hab da mal ne Frage , 
Du hast ja " ein paar " Pflanzen im Teich , hast du da zwischen Denen auf Höhe Wasserspiegel Algen ?
Und wie sieht das Gleiche in deinem Brotkorbpflanzenfilter aus ? Der wird ja mit einem LH gespeist , verändert sich da das Bild ? Algen ? Pflanzenwuchs ?


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Andre,

der "Brotkorbpflanzenfilter" war algenfrei, null & nix, fast wie Leitungswasser wenn man mal von Schlamm aufwirbeln mal absieht.

Was ich feststellte: die __ Rohrkolben wuchsen vermehrt am Einlauf - mehr Nährstoffe verfügbar? Wenn du dir die Bilder ansiehst wirst du sehen das die Pflanzen keine Probleme mit dem Wachstum hatten


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juli 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> die __ Rohrkolben wuchsen vermehrt am Einlauf - mehr Nährstoffe verfügbar?


Im Vergleich zum Teich ? Wie sieht's da aus ?
Mehr Nährstoffe ? Oder mehr Sauerstoff durch den LH ? Oder nur die vermehrte Wasserbewegung ?
Bei mir wuchsen die SS-__ Lilien auch besser kurz nach dem LH ! Und dort hatte ich nicht so viele Algen zwischen den Pflanzenstengeln ! 
Deswegen ja hier !


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2015)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Teich ? Wie sieht's da aus ?


da sind nur sehr wenige Algen, eigentlich fast keine. vereinzelt sind ein paar Fadenalgen am durchlauf von Teich 1 in Teich 2.

Ja durch den LH kommt schon ne Menge Luft/Sauerstoff ins Wasser und das ist wohl ned verkehrt.
Die Wasserbewegung ist ja bei ca. 7m³/h nicht wie ein Wildwasserkanal aber sie ist da.


----------



## mitch (31. Juli 2015)

Das Auslichten / Ausräumen geht weiter

  und was da alles wieder zum Vorschein kommt

       


   und dort wird das Grünzeugs zwischengelagert  

das schaut zwar nach nicht viel aus, ist aber alles sehr stark verwurzelt und das dauert seine Zeit.


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2015)

gestern hatte ich keine Lust im Wasser zu panschen, also hab ich mal mit dem Rand angefangen - der ja auch neu gemacht wird.

Der neue Rand wird ca. 10-15 cm über die jetzige Terrasse gehen

   so in etwa

aber erst war mal schuften angesagt, ihr kennt bestimmt diese "Hangflorsteine"  ca. 40 kg (ohne Erde)

 

das war nicht ganz ohne
   

Folie ist ja noch genug da um die Randerhöhung zu machen
 


und nun weiß ich auch warum der Bambus nicht mehr so tolle war - Ameisen ohne Ende


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2015)

endlich, die blaue Tonne ist weg , neuen Flansch DN100 eingeklebt (mit "silkaflex 221") und wieder provisorisch mit dem Luftheber verbunden.

    

und hier nochmal der neue Rand (so in etwa)

 

die nächsten Tage wird dann mal wieder mit Beton/Zement gepanscht


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2015)

wieder dem Ziel ein Minnibizzi näher gekommen 

der Lehm ist hart wie Beton, nicht schaufeln sondern abkratzen ist angesagt (irgendwo hatte ich doch noch einen Industriestaubsauger)

    
die Leitung zum Luftheber kommt raus und wird dann hinter die Rasenkanten gelegt - hoffentlich reicht der Platz


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

bei der Hitze (38°C im Schatten) mach es ned wirklich Spaß was zu machen, egal der Umbau muss weitergehen

Steg abgebaut und neu gemacht (nun ist er so lang wie der Teich breit ist)
    

und etwas betoniert
 

für heute reicht es   &


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2015)

so langsam gewöhnt man(n) sich an die Hitze 

das Rohr is nu weg und unter dem Beton - dicht war alles
 

nächste Seite freiräumen
     


Molch retten (war unter einem 40kg Hangflorstein)
   

und die müssen noch a wengerla warten bis alles fertig ist


----------



## mitch (15. Aug. 2015)

der alte Filtergraben

       

wenn die Ecke 150cm tief ist kommt hier der Filterkeller hin (ca. 300 x 160 x 150)
     


ACHTUNG Sprengung (nur hydraulisch)  Samstag Nachmittag kommt lautes Hämmern ned so gut an

    

wieder ein Stück weiter


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2015)

Heute geht nix, es wäre nur Schlamm treten angesagt - wir hatten seit 5 oder 6 Wochen keinen Regen - von daher alles OK


----------



## mitch (21. Aug. 2015)

nun ist auch der Filtergraben Geschichte
 

etwas Wasser im Teich abgelassen (der die Tage noch leergeräumt wird)
    

und die Verbindung zwischen den Teichen abgebaut
    

Es hat eine kleine Planänderung gegeben - es wird weiterhin 2 Teiche geben (der Übergang/Brücke hat sich bewährt, ich muss die Fische ned umsiedeln ... is halt so  )
denn hier kommt auch wieder die Verbindung hin, nur etwas größer dann.

Als Filter dient ein Mörtelkübel mit Schwämmen und __ HEL-X


----------



## schilfgrün (21. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mitch,
dein Projekt ist mal eine sehr solide Angelegenheit !
Glückwunsch - Ingo


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

das Ausräumen der Nymphaea `__ Sioux` - die war aber viel kleiner beim Einpflanzen

    

da hilft nur noch teilen
    

Holzkohlepulver für die Schnittfläche (das macht man so)
      

und noch zwei andere Seerosen
 

nun ist es schon wieder a wengerla weniger im Teich


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

damit ihr mal seht wie es werden soll

 

das blaue ding wird der Übergang von Teich zu Teich nur größer als das Alte. V2A Blech U förmig gebogen, das Vorgängermodell hat sich ja gut bewährt die Folie wird dann mit "silkaflex 221" angeklebt


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

schilfgrün schrieb:


> dein Projekt ist mal eine sehr solide Angelegenheit !


Hi Ingo,
ja das wird es, aber auch sehr zeitintensiv - es soll ja der finale Umbau werden  ...


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2015)

Ich dachte du wolltest vergrößern? 


Nene alles nur Spaß, lass dich nicht aufhalten, bzw beeile dich lieber der Winter kommt schneller als wir es mögen 

LG René


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

und noch ein paar Bilder von der Baustelle

zu klein für die __ Sioux
 

der erste Randstein ist im Beton
 

den alten Rand wegmachen - aber *ganz vorsichtig*: überall __ Molche, im restlichen Wasser sind auch noch welche, da wird ich heute Abend mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> beeile dich lieber



 Hi René, wenn überall noch das Kleinviecherzeugs ist geht das leider ned so schnell wie ich wollte.

in einer oder zwei Wochen kommt ein richtiges Ausgrabewerkzeug her - Minibagger


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2015)

Na ich bin gespannt ob ich mal den Tiefflug unterbrechen kann und mir das in live anschauen kann.
Aber wenn es der Finale Bau sein soll, würde ich schon noch einige Kubikmeter raus holen. 
Nichts geht über Volumen außer noch mehr Volumen  

LG René


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

150cm tief soll er schon werden - mal sehen wie der Boden da unten dann ist - hoffentlich nur Lehm / Löss


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na ich bin gespannt ob ich mal den Tiefflug unterbrechen kann und mir das in live anschauen kann.


 würde mich freuen, aber bitte vorher mal durchklingeln


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> aber bitte vorher mal durchklingeln


Na den Überschalknall hörste rechtzeitig  und dann bimmelt auch schon das Teldings


----------



## Zacky (22. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> der finale Umbau



 ...das haben schon Viele gesagt...nicht nur 1 x ...


----------



## Patrick K (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo mitch

erstmal tolle Berichtserstattung , ABER ich seh da irgendwie noch viel seltsames GRÜN neben dem geplanten Teich 

Ich würde das "trockene Grün" nochmal überdenken

Hahahaha salve Patrick


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

Hi Patrick,



Patrick K schrieb:


> ich seh da irgendwie noch viel seltsames GRÜN neben dem geplanten Teich



das ist nur ein optische Täuschung 

in der Zwischenzeit war ich auf Molch Jagd - 27 kleine hab ich erwischt und umgesiedelt.

Rico, das ist nun Umbau Nr. 4 - hast du gewusst das man einen Teich nicht öfters umbauen darf  sonst hat man 7 Jahre lang Algen im Teich - wenn dann müsste ein neuer her.


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2015)

Dann freue ich mich ja schon auf deine Bau-Doku für den NEUBAU! 

Ich bin begeistert, wie Du das Alles so machst und dokumentierst.  Das ist doch ein ganz schönes Stück, echt harte Arbeit, was Du da leistest.

Aber, tut es Dir in der Seele nicht weh, wenn Du deinen gut eingewachsen und funktionierenden Teich auseinander baust!? Da habe ich ein wenig Bammel vor.


----------



## Haggard (23. Aug. 2015)

Da hast Du ja einiges vor


----------



## Michael H (23. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> in einer oder zwei Wochen kommt ein richtiges Ausgrabewerkzeug her - Minibagger



Hallo

Tzä Bagger , kann ja jeder ......

Ansonsten viel Spass und mach viele Bilder vom Umbau


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> und mach viele Bilder vom Umbau


mach ich doch schon die ganze Zeit, aber wenn ich jeden Erdklumpen knipse und hier einstelle werd ich wohl   



Zacky schrieb:


> wenn Du deinen gut eingewachsen und funktionierenden Teich auseinander baust!? Da habe ich ein wenig Bammel vor


Hi Rico,
ja das ist echt ned so leicht wie man denkt, da steckt ja schon einiges an Herzblut im alten Teich - und die Gedanken die man sich macht: wird alles dicht, kommen Algen, wächst wieder alles schön ein ....

"wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt" ,also machen


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Zacky!
Was ist denn auf Deiner Baustelle so los? .......Wüßt? .....lieber keine Fotos!!!!

Hi Mitch!
Wird schon werden ..... beim ersten mal hat es doch auch geklappt!
Ist wie ein Neuwagen kauf!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2015)

es geht weiter

die Umrandung vom alten Teich ist so gut wie fertig
    

und nun weiß ich auch wo das ganze Grün hergekommen ist 
     

der Teich ist nun entgrünt, war das eine       Arbeit
 

__ Molche / Libellenlarven hab ich noch jede Menge herausgefangen, geht am besten bei Dunkelheit mit ner Taschenlampe 

jetzt muss nur noch der Kies raus und dann kann es mit dem ausbuddeln angehen


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mitch!
Eu de Toilette ist auch bei den Smileys bei,war wohl ne Plage mit den Pflanzen aber geschafft ist geschafft.   ......ja man wird nicht jünger und es ist verdammt harte Arbeit  .

Ron!


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2015)

Hi Ron,


samorai schrieb:


> ......ja man wird nicht jünger und es ist verdammt harte Arbeit



ja so isses nun mal   aber der Teil ist geschafft.


da bricht es einem schon das Herz - wird im neuen Teich auch wieder alles passen  ich denk schon - es ist ja auch ned der erste Teich  es kann nur besser werden


vorher:    jetzt:      



Mein Rat an alle Teichneubauer und die es werden wollen:

lieber etwas länger planen / sparen / mit dem Partner verhandeln ... 
und dann lieber gleich in der Richtigen Größe bauen  das spart viel Arbeit  & Nerven & €    ​


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2015)

Nachtrag zur Molchjagd

es waren 53 kleine __ Molche (mit Kiemenbüschel) im Teich - morgen wird dann richtig leer gemacht


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Mein Rat an alle Teichneubauer und die es werden wollen:
> 
> lieber etwas länger planen / sparen / mit dem Partner verhandeln ...
> und dann lieber gleich in der Richtigen Größe bauen  das spart viel Arbeit & Nerven & €




Bitte einrahmen und oben anpinnen 

LG René


----------



## Haggard (30. Aug. 2015)

Meine Partnerin will mir nicht den letzten Meter Rasen überlassen   , aber ich hab ja noch ein wenig mehr Zeit zum Planen und Sparen 

Ich mag Deinen Thread sehr , neben den wertvollen Tips , ist er sehr herzerfrischend geschrieben , dafür


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Meine Partnerin will mir nicht den letzten Meter Rasen überlassen


Hallo Hagen, manchmal können kleine Dinge (z.B. mal selbst 1 Woche die Wäsche machen oder schick Essen gehen) eine große Wirkung haben auf Verhandlungen haben 



Haggard schrieb:


> neben den wertvollen Tips


Wort zum Sonntag: _Das Netz gibt und nimmt  sonst wären wir ja ned hier bei den TV´s  (Teichverrückten) _


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mitch, 
ich zeig Dir mal einen fertigen Teich, ist von 2008 , kannste Dich noch erinnern 
  nur als Aufmunterung in Deiner jetzigen Bauphase


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Anne,

 für die Aufmunterung, ist halt eine Baustelle zur Zeit. Ich hoffe mal das ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen das ding fertisch bekomme 

das ist der Teil der nun weg ist





der 

 schaut so aus   da sind die Fische / __ Molche ... drinnen.

wenn alles fertig ist sind die 2 Teiche auch wieder miteinander verbunden (V2A Kanal, fast wie der alte nur größer)


----------



## mitch (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

der _Alte_ ist nun nackisch  

 



nun kann man auch die Größe des neuen Teiches besser sehen.

34°C im Schatten, 48° in der Sonne ==> öfters mal ne Pause machen


----------



## mitch (31. Aug. 2015)

die erste Reihe der Umrandung zur Terrasse ist schon mal gesetzt - Beton Estrich alle   - das Zeug geht weg wie warme Semmeln 
 

morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2015)

Du schlägst Dich aber wirklich tapfer, bei dem Wetter sollte man sich schnellsten in eine kühle
Ecke verziehen, und nicht mit Beton rumschmaddern !!


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2015)

die erste Untiefe (Filterkeller) ist fast fertig
  

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letten_(Gestein)
  
nicht ganz ohne  , ohne Bagger würden wir in 2 Jahren noch an dem Loch graben


          

 an Patrick & die anderen Tapferen Helfer


am Montag kommt erst der nächste leere Container für die Erde - die Menge ist nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2015)

Mmm, sieht ja soweit nicht schlecht aus, aber  ........
Sind die Entgasungs- Tstücke nicht auf der falschen Seite des LH? 

Schau mal, ich hab von Tschechen auch endlich auf Bodendose umgebaut :
      
Zum ein und Ausbau musste ich eh etwas den Wasserspiegel absenken, also gleich mal meinen Angler angerufen zum Köderfische sammeln.
Zum Dank hat er auch gleich was fürs leibliche Wohl mitgebracht. Das wanderte gleich in den Ofen 
  
So nun  bin ich satt und du darfst weiter buddeln


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2015)

Ob er entgast weiß ich zwar  nicht, aber das was Du meinst, sind die Zuläufe vom Trommler.


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> aber das was Du meinst, sind die Zuläufe vom Trommler.


wofür sind dann die T-Stücke?????


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2015)

es sind die Abläufe vom Trommler





die Verrohrung im FK ist ein bizzi anders als auf dem Bild


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ob er entgast weiß ich zwar nicht


das passiert dann im IBC


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2015)

Also da bin ich gespannt das mal Life zu sehen.
Besonders dein Trommler scheint interessant zusammen gesetzt zu sein.


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2015)

und hier sind noch ein paar Bilder:

 


der Aushub muss weg
          

zum Glück gibt es ja so schönes "Männer-Spielzeug"


----------



## Haggard (6. Sep. 2015)

Moin Mitch ,
das ist ja ein nettes Hilfsmittel  Ein Fahrbare Schubkarre ?


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2015)

und das hinterlässt seine Spuren


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2015)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ein Fahrbare Schubkarre ?


moin Hagen, so in etwa - da gehen bestimmt 6-8 normale Schubkarren rein - und ist auch ned so anstrengend


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> und das hinterlässt seine Spuren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 152964



Ach und ich hatte gedacht , 

 das wäre von Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (6. Sep. 2015)

UFFBASSE. ....


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
das Teichloch wird so langsam größer & tiefer, morgen geht es dann hoffentlich ohne Regen weiter

    

beim 1. Bild ist das Loch für den BA zum Filterkeller zu sehen, der Teichboden liegt nun bei -155 cm


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
das Teichloch ist fertisch,

 

nun geht es an den vielen kleinen Baustellen weiter.


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> das Teichloch ist fertisch,


Wie jetzt, hast du nicht was von Finalem Teichbau gesagt? Da ist ja immer noch Garten übrig


----------



## Michael H (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Würde auch sagen da geht noch einiges . 
Mach nicht so viel Flachwasserzonen , dann kannst noch ein paar Liter Wasser mehr rausholen .


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Mach nicht so viel Flachwasserzonen


das wird immer noch ein Gartenteich mit Koi, kein reiner Koiteich wie bei dir



troll20 schrieb:


> Da ist ja immer noch Garten übrig


20 KL im neuen und 8 KL im alten reichen mir und irgendwo muss der Grill ja auch noch hin - grillen auf nem Schlauchboot dauert ned lang


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> grillen auf nem Schlauchboot dauert ned lang


Eben das dauert nich lange,  frag mal Tante G nach Grill-Floss


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2015)

Mitch , sieht ja wirklich schon richtig gut aus, gefällt mir


----------



## Michael H (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Ich meinte ja auch nicht direkt gerade runter , jetzt haste bestimmt 50 cm Breite Flachwasserzonen würden doch bestimmt auch 30 cm tun .....
Ansonsten Top Arbeit .....


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> frag mal Tante G nach Grill-Floss


So was hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Natürlich mit der abgebildeten Bedienung


----------



## jolantha (9. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Natürlich mit der abgebildeten Bedienung



Is ja wohl vollkommen klar, daß das *nur* von Männern geliked wird


----------



## mitch (9. Sep. 2015)

... etwas mehr Rand:


----------



## mitch (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
 ... ein paar Steine weiter 

   
es dauert halt seine Zeit


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> es dauert halt seine Zeit


Hallo Mitch 
Was willste noch mehr , dein Tempo ist doch Top .
Ich hab über ein Jahr Gebuddelt und Betoniert .

Wie wär es den mit NOCH einer Reihe obendrauf ..?


----------



## Patrick K (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Mitch
na das Loch ist doch schon a WENG  gross geworden  , schön das man jetzt sieht wie es vorran geht 

drück dir die Daumen das das Wetter noch ein paar Wochen mitmacht

salve Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (10. Sep. 2015)

@jolantha 



jolantha schrieb:


> Is ja wohl vollkommen klar, daß das *nur* von Männern geliked wird


..... und wer würde liken wenn Jungs drinne wären ? hä...? na... ? sag schon !


----------



## mitch (10. Sep. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wie wär es den mit NOCH einer Reihe obendrauf ..?


dann brauch ich ja ne Leiter um in den Teich zu guggn


----------



## muh.gp (11. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> dann brauch ich ja ne Leiter um in den Teich zu guggn



Aber nur eine kleine... optional könntest du ja ein Fenster einbauen... 

Aber ansonsten, schöne Baustelle! Ich glaube ich greife doch schon nächstes Jahr wieder zum Spaten. Ohne Teichbau fehlt einem eben doch irgendwas...

Bin echt schön auf deine Bilder mit Wasser gespannt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (11. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Ich hät da noch so eine Kleine Leiter , könnt ich dir ja Verkaufen zum Fische Guggen ......


----------



## wander-falke (11. Sep. 2015)

Hey Mitch, wann willst du denn Fluten ?


----------



## Patrick K (11. Sep. 2015)

letzte Woche.......


----------



## mitch (12. Sep. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Hey Mitch, wann willst du denn Fluten ?


wenn die Folie im Loch ist 

heute ging es wieder mit Großgerät weiter:
 

Filterkeller: Überkreuzschalung   (bitte nicht nachmachen)
 

aber es hält


----------



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Solage es hält ist doch nichts dagegen zu sagen .
Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel......


----------



## mitch (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

mein neuer Teichverbinderflansch ist da:
 
links: alt (Version 1.0)
rechts: neu(Version 2.0)

 
nun kann ich mich den Anschlüssen die vom IBC in den Teich gehen / Skimmer widmen (noch fehlende Steinreihe)
dann wird mit dem Filterkeller weitergemacht.


----------



## mitch (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
habe gerade mal eine "virtuelle" Stellprobe für den IBC + KG Rohre gemacht - ich hoffe ihr könnt was erkennen 

       

geplant
Eingang: 1 x Luftheber DN 125
Ausgang: 2 x DN 100  (Teich neu) 1 x DN 100  (Teich alt)​


----------



## mitch (13. Sep. 2015)

Sonntagsarbeit:
 
Bodenablauf (BA) eingebaut und das Loch zum Filterkeller (FK) wieder dicht gemacht


----------



## Michael H (13. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

So nah am Rand ...?


----------



## mitch (13. Sep. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> So nah am Rand ...?


Das ist genau die Stelle wo sich der Mulm zu sammeln hat.


----------



## Michael H (13. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Stelle wo sich der Mulm zu sammeln hat.


Dann hoff ich mal für dich das der das auch weiß ......


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
hier sind neue Bilder vom FK mit dem Rohr vom BA kommend


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

ich war heute mal Folie + Vlies kaufen - ist ned schlecht wenn der OnlineShop in der Nähe ist


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> ich war heute mal Folie + Vlies kaufen


 und das bissel reicht? Na du wirst das schon machen


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> und das bissel reicht?


zur not hab ich ja noch was von der alten Folie   -  die Neue reicht schon


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2015)

das Alte Vlies ist auch schon mal ausgelegt


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2015)

wie bekomme ich den IBC alleine in den Filterkeller

         

ganz einfach: mit einem Seil & Leiter - ging ganz leicht


und hat auf Anhieb gepasst


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallo mitch !
Wenn ich mir das Bild so ansehe , wo ist der LH , bzw der Filterkeller ? Also , 
Wie ist die Strömungsrichtung ?


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2015)

und eine neue "echte" Stellprobe
    

jetzt muss ich nur noch den 125er Flansch vom LH zum IBC bauen


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Andre,


Andre 69 schrieb:


> wo ist der LH , bzw der Filterkeller ?



    

alle Unklarheiten beseitigt  

die linken 2 sind die Abläufe vom IBC in den Teich, rechtes Rohr wird Skimmer, unten ist der Bodenablauf


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Sep. 2015)

Haste fein gemacht !


----------



## wander-falke (16. Sep. 2015)

Hm,..... 
wenn du die Folie schon im Garten liegen hast, bist du doch früher fertig als ich

Bin gerade dabei den Harz und die Glasfaser zu bestellen.
Wenn du flutest mache ich in Memorium ein Bamberger Rauchbier auf. Hab ich von meiner Tochter


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2015)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Haste fein gemacht !



lange geplant - und 3 Wochen Urlaub - ich hoffe mal das Morgen die Sonne scheint, dann ist das PVC geschmeidiger


----------



## mitch (17. Sep. 2015)

das Vlies ist verlegt (mit Styropor an den Seitenwänden hinterlegt)


----------



## mitch (17. Sep. 2015)

Ich brauch Faltencreme


----------



## Küstensegler (17. Sep. 2015)

... oder Botox 

... oder Beton 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (17. Sep. 2015)

die creme hat geholfen 

 

neu:
 

alt:


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> die creme hat geholfen


Neu /Alt  Ist doch auf beiden Bildern der gleiche a... S..... Oder meinst du den Teich ? 
Duck und wech !


----------



## mitch (17. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

das Wetter hat zum Glück grade so mitgespielt, kurz nach den ersten paar Litern fing es auch schon zu Regnen an - Planung ist halt alles beim Teichbau 

       

hoffentlich ist es morgen regenfrei zum anflanschen & noch alles andere mögliche


----------



## muh.gp (17. Sep. 2015)

Geiles Tempo, Mitch!!!

Wie literst du aus, wenn der Regen nicht nachläßt?

Grüße und weiter viel Erfolg!
Holger


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Wie literst du aus, wenn der Regen nicht nachläßt?


Hallo Holger,
eigentlich ist mir das nicht so wichtig, aber so ungefähr sollte man es schon wissen (wenn mal Medizin notwendig sein sollte)

wenn ich nach den geometrischen Maßen gehe
      oberer Bereich:  500 x 380 x 50   =   9500 Ltr.
      unterer Bereich: 400 x 280 x 100 = 11200 Ltr.
      ------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                             20700 Ltr.

ein paar Liter werden es durch die Schrägen weniger sein, jedenfalls genug Wasser für meine Fische.


----------



## muh.gp (18. Sep. 2015)

Mir ging es auch nur um die eventuelle Medikation. 

Von pauschaler Bestimmung der Besatzdichte halte ich ohnehin nichts, denn jeder Teich ist anders. Filterung, Größe der Fische, Fütterung, Wasserwechsel, es gibt so viele Parameter, die eine strikte und konkrete Formel aushebeln können...

Na dann, lass das Wasser rein und die Babys schwimmen!


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Na dann, lass das Wasser rein und die Babys schwimmen!


ganz so schnell auch nun wieder ned, die paar Tage halten sie es schon noch aus

ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich die Ecken strömungstechnisch "runder" mache - hab da auch schon eine Idee - morgen mach ich mal ein Bild davon


----------



## Michael H (18. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Coole Doku , ich will och wieder Bauen ......


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2015)

der Teichverbinderflansch:


    

Wasser absenken
 

und einbauen
  

eine Seite ist fertig


----------



## mitch (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Bild der strömungstechnisch optimierten Ecken, die gleichzeitig als Pflanzbereich dienen soll

    

da das Holz unter Wasser ist sollte es sehr lange OK bleiben


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
Ist ja alles schön und gut mit dem Abrunden der Ecken wegen der Stömung . Ich hab 90 Grad Ecken und da liegt auch nichts und wenn da mal was liegen sollte , gibts ein wenig Sinkfutter.

Ansonsten wie immer beim Teichbau , Alles kann nichts muß .......


----------



## wander-falke (19. Sep. 2015)

Hey, Mitch, 

ich hab noch die Hartfaserplatte von meiner runden Ecke .
Da hängt auch noch was an Beton dran,..... so zum stabilisitifizieren


----------



## mitch (19. Sep. 2015)

Hi Andreas,

danke für das Angebot, aber Hartfaserplatten mit anheftenden Betonresten hab ich selber noch genug


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
hier sind mal ein paar Bilder von heute

der Teichverbinderflansch:
 

die 2 x in den Teich / 1 x Skimmer (noch nicht aufgeschnitten)
 

DN 125 Flansch vom Luftheber in den IBC
 

LH mit Zulauf DN 160 (rechte Seite)  / Revisionsöffnung DN 160 (nach oben)
 

da der Urlaub nun vorbei ist  geht es in kleineren Schritten voran 

nächste Woche bekomme ich noch einen IBC , da wird sich an der Zulaufseite noch etwas ändern (Sammelkammer )


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Mitch,
man sieht den "Teichprofi" ! Besonders gut gefällt mir die Verrohrung vom Luftheber. Der ist so eingebaut, dass man rankommt, und sich dennoch die Verbindungen nicht unkontrolliert aufdrücken können (wobei mich da 75er HT zuverlässig geärgert hat, aber alles ab 100er KG eher nicht mehr, das sitzt einfach zu fest). 
Dein "Selbstbau-Flansch" in den IBC ist auch eine interessante Option. Der funktioniert vermutlich nicht schlechter als ein teurer Original-Flansch. Wenn das Schule macht... .


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Dein "Selbstbau-Flansch" in den IBC ist auch eine interessante Option


das war auch keine große Sache:
2 x PVC Platten 10 X 200 x 200 mm  / Loch mit der Laubsäge ausgesägt (ja sowas gibt es noch ) irgendwann ist mal ne Oberfräse fällig
Das KG Rohr etwas warmgemacht und in das Loch der 1, Platte eingepresst und verklebt
und von innen mit Sikaflex 221 an den IBC gepappt
die 2. Platte von außen dagegen geschraubt.

eigentlich lassen sich so Flansche jeder Größe einfach bauen


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
es ist schon wieder eine Woche vergangen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind erledigt

3. Rücklauf in den alten Teich
 

Steg und Filterkellerabdeckung (Lieblings Sonnenplatz von Chipsy  )
       

Rückhaltevorrichtung für __ HEL-X im IBC
 

Seerosen platziert / Sand eingebracht
 

wenn der 2. IBC da ist dann kann die Verrohrung fertig gemacht werden und der Teich gefüllt werden - Zeit wird's


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2015)

Deine Rückhalte-Vorrichtung für das __ Hel-x ist am Bogen befestigt. 
Gibt es für den Bogen eine besondere Stellung, ....steil nach unten oder zu Wasseroberfläche gedreht, kurz waagerecht oder senkrecht?
Ich habe so etwas benutzt http://www.globus-baumarkt.de/de/ar...100-125-200-cm-schwarz.html?et_cid=3&et_lid=5
Metall ist unüblich .

Ron!


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2015)

Hi Ron,
das ist v2a Volierendraht 10mm wo kein __ hel-x durchkommt
die Stellung wird steil nach unten sein - wie gesagt das ist 1 von 3 rücklaufen in den Teich, das Laubstopnetz finde ich zu feinmaschig (da hatte sich schon mal ein Molch verfangen)


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
heute hab ich den 2. IBC mal eingebaut, hier kann ich nun in verschiedene Vorfilter einbauen - z.B. meinen Trommelfilter

da soll er hin (die 3 Rohre gehen zum Luftheber)
  

Stellprobe:
 

KG Rohre vorbereiten (gut anschrägen)
 

anflanschen:
    

zusammenstecken - passt:
 

morgen werd ich versuchen die Wände vom IBC glatt zu bekommen (Heißluft ?), um die anderen Flansche leichter einbauen zu können - oder hat da jemand ne bessere Idee


----------



## Michael H (2. Okt. 2015)

Morsche

So wie es aussieht hats ja geklappt , mit 3 Flanschen auf einmal reinstecken .
Super da kann ja bald Gewasser't werden komplett .....


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2015)

alle Flansche verbaut 

       

war das eine  Arbeit die Wellen aus dem IBC zu föhnen - ich bin doch kein Friseur 

morgen wird dann mal angefeuchtet


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

hier sind die ersten Tropfen durch den LH
 

das kommt schon bei einer Differenz von 15cm zur Unterkante LH Auslauf heraus 
 

doch dann das   
 
wo ist die undichte Stelle      was tun 



zum Glück ist der LH schnell ausgebaut zum Checken

  
 ah, das schwarze Runde Ding das die ganze Zeit schon rumliegt hat noch gefehlt  


zum Glück hab ich nur leicht angefeuchtet


----------



## troll20 (3. Okt. 2015)

Na das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus.
Weiter machen  

Aso Trommler schon drin?


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aso Trommler schon drin?


noch nicht - wird auch noch etwas daueren


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

alles wird gut  der Luftheber ist nun dicht

 

der LH musste ich auf dn75 drosseln  da sonst der IBC überläuft  (nur ein Ablauf im Betrieb)


----------



## Patrick K (3. Okt. 2015)

Hallo mitch 
sieht ja schon mal toll aus , ich hoffe du kannst die Drossel rausnehmen wenn später alle Abläufe offen sind...

salve Patrick


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> ich hoffe du kannst die Drossel rausnehmen wenn später alle Abläufe offen sind


die Drossel ist raus und der Teichverbinder ist offen


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2015)

neugierig sind sie schon, aber mit durchschwimmen hapert's noch


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2015)

Sieht irgend wie geklammert aus, die Verbindung.
Und noch eins sind das scharfe Kanten links und rechts, ein Umschlag würde diese Kanten entschärfen.

Ron!


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2015)

Hi Ron,
die Verbindung ist verschraubt und mit sikaflex 221 eingedichtet.
Die Folie geht ca. 1cm in die Öffnung - also keine scharfen Kanten zum aufschneiden.



 hier noch ohne Wasser


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2015)

Ja jetzt sieht man es besser.

Ron!


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2015)

und Grünzeugs ist auch im Teich
 

hoffentlich ist die nächsten Tage das Wetter einigermaßen trocken um den Teichrand machen zu können.


----------



## mitch (5. Okt. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> aber mit durchschwimmen hapert's noch


na geht doch  was die Viecher ned alles für Futter machen 

         

das große Wasser scheint ihnen zu gefallen


----------



## mitch (10. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
und hier mal eine Totale  von oben 

 

der linke und hintere Rand muss noch gemacht werden (2015? oder doch erst 2016?).

Ein Laubschutznetz hab ich auch gespannt, das macht schon sehr viel aus wenn ned so viele Blätter im Teich landen.
Die fische sind heute Nachmittag auf Tauchstadion gegangen - es wird wohl kälter


----------



## mitch (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

da der Luftheber ja einiges an Wasser in den IBC befördert und der immer kurz vor dem Überlaufen war musste ich was machen

IBC höher setzen =  das wäre viel zu viel Arbeit

na dann halt den Rand hochziehen = 

 


die Leitung für den Skimmer hab ich auch mal aufgeschnitten - ned das ich sonst einen Eisbrecher brauche
   
das sind zwar nur ein paar zusammengesteckte Rohre, aber da ist schon ein guter sog drauf.


----------



## DbSam (11. Okt. 2015)

*hust* 
Wer baut denn so etwas? Geht ja gar nicht, überhaupt nicht, never ever. 

Du 'selbst höchstpersönlich' warst das hoffentlich nicht.
Aber was genau hat Dich dann geritten, solche "Fachkräfte" ins Haus zu holen?

 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (11. Okt. 2015)

Hi Carsten,

leider haben bei uns Sonntags die Läden zu, Schrauben und Muttern bekomme ich erst morgen.
ich musste was gegen das Überlaufen machen - der LH hat einfach zu viel "Rums"


----------



## DbSam (11. Okt. 2015)

So so, Du warst also dieser 'Handwerker'...
Das gibt einen extra großen Ordnungsgong außer der Reihe.


Gruß Carsten


PS, Regeln im Internet:

Poste niemals solche Pfuschfotos. Diese werden Dich immer verfolgen.
Wenn doch unbedingt nötig, dann nur mit anschließender Abbitte inklusive Selbstkasteiung.


----------



## Michael H (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Flex die paar Schrauben ab und gut ist .........

Ihr habt Probleme .......


----------



## mitch (11. Okt. 2015)

ich hab aber leider keine IP68 Flex  was nun


----------



## DbSam (11. Okt. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme ...


Ja, der übrige Rest vom Leben läuft komplett ruhig, planmäßig geregelt und ohne Fehler ab.
Deshalb können wir uns um solche Nichtigkeiten kümmern, darauf rumreiten und danach durch professionellere Lösungen ersetzen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (11. Okt. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> ich hab aber leider keine IP68 Flex  was nun


Dreh raus , schneid ein Stück ab und dreh die Schraube wieder rein


----------



## Patrick K (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
oder nimm einen Seidenschneider der Klavierdraht schneidet , damit bekommst du die auch locker ab (musst halt erst ein paar Steaks futtern)

salve Patrick


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2015)

Was ist denn, eine Eisensägeschaft es wohl nicht?
Dreh ein Dübel rauf, nur wegen der Verletzungs-Gefahr!

Ron!


----------



## wander-falke (11. Okt. 2015)

No risk, no fun


----------



## mitch (1. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

die Zuläufe zum Filter/LH  sind nun für den Winter gedrosselt

     

das machte Spaß die Reduzierungen einzustecken : 40cm tief / 6°C


----------



## Michael H (1. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Dr. Kneip hat damit sogar Geld Verdient , damit man sich im Kalten Wasser bewegt .....

Ich weiß auch noch nicht wann ich die Pumpen ausmachen soll , zurzeit hab ich noch 11 Grad im Teich und dasWatter soll ja so bleiben ....


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2015)

Michael, 
ich hab nur die Bodenpumpe abgestellt, damit da schon mal nichts mehr umgewälzt wird, 
der Skimmer läuft weiter, um das Laub noch wegzubekommen . 
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kann es Dezember werden, ehe ich ganz abstelle .


----------



## mitch (19. Dez. 2015)

und das am 19.12.2015  

    

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumpfdotterblume#Bl.C3.BCte


----------



## mitch (19. Dez. 2015)

der Filter (LH) läuft wieder auf 100%


----------



## Teich4You (20. Dez. 2015)

Und ich habe vor 3-4 Wochen alles abgebaut und sauber gemacht....


----------



## Patrick K (20. Dez. 2015)

Hallo bei mir am am Teich , (Vorderpfalz) läuft alles volle Kanne ,  bis mindestens. Mitte Januar 
Salve Patrick


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Dez. 2015)

Patrick bei dir steht der Teich ja auch in der Kuschelecke.

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (26. Dez. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kann es Dezember werden, ehe ich ganz abstelle .



Skimmer läuft immer noch, Bodenpumpe zwischendurch mal wieder angestellt, und Schmodder gleich in den Graben laufen lassen, 
Filtermatten durchgespült, und Frischwasser zulaufen lassen. 
Ich glaube bald, wir gehen vom Herbst gleich ins Frühjahr über 
Ich hätte nichts dagegen .
Jetzt sind es 14° und Sonne


----------



## mitch (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Anne,



jolantha schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es 14° und Sonne



so in etwas wars es heute auch bei uns - fast wie an Ostern


----------



## Patrick K (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo 
So sieht es Weihnachten 2015 aus ....
  
Salve Patrick


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2015)

nun ist es doch geschehen - das erste Eis auf dem Teich

    



guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
nun haben wir "endlich" die weiße Pracht  bei ca. -2°C


----------



## troll20 (3. Jan. 2016)

Kann evtl. jemand die schönen Wettermeldungen aus Mitch seinem Bauthread verschieben?
Z.B. nach Saisonende oder Wie sieht es 2016 am Teich aus.


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2016)

Servus René

Durchgeführt ...
Die Beiträge finden sich jetzt im "Wie sieht es an Euren Teichen 2016 aus"

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

endlich wieder Plusgrade (8°C)

    

jetzt beginnt wieder die spannende Zeit der Eisschmelze - das Wasser kann dann mal schon stärker abkühlen.
Ich werde es wie jedes Jahr machen, sobald es möglich ist einzelne Eisplatten zu lösen werden die zum Schmelzen an Land geholt.

Die zu Schmelzen benötigte Energie soll sich das Eis aus der Luft holen und ned aus meinem Teichwasser  
http://www.wissenschaft-technik-ethik.de/wasser_energie.html


----------



## mitch (26. Jan. 2016)

Die ersten 2016er Bilder von den Fischen, die heute fast alle im alten Teich waren  wärmer / was zum fressen - ich hab keine  warum

     

teilweise ist noch Eis auf dem Teich


----------



## muh.gp (26. Jan. 2016)

Macht der Gewohnheit...


----------



## mitch (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

kaum ist die Sonne etwas zu sehen werden die Fische aktiv und wollen fressen  

dann wollen wir mal ned so sein  

    

es hat etwas Sinkfutter gegeben


----------



## mitch (18. März 2016)

Hallo,

hier ist mal die kleine Pumpe (2500 l/h) die das Wasser während der kalten Tage durch den LH / Filter gezogen hat
    

das ist die "modulare" Filterkellerabdeckung
     

der Luftheber blubbert wieder (das ist nur die Ansaugseite)
   

ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu machen das der letztjährige Umbau mal fertig wird


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
es ist wieder mal Zeit für ein kleines update.

die Babyecke:
       

die Sumpfdotterblumen sind voll zugange: 
    

die __ Hel-X Rückhalter
27.09.2015
 

02.04.2016
      
ja da sammelt sich einiges über den Winter an und das bremst den "FLOW" - aber nun kann der Luftheber ja wieder beruhigt seine *m³* durchpusten 

also auch am eignen Teich/Filter mal nachsehen das alles richtig _*flutscht *_


----------



## Michael H (2. Apr. 2016)

Hallo

Das hatte ich auch so in etwa heute bei mir , man was da immer ein Dreck zusammen kommt .
Leider vergessen Bilder davon zu machen ...


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2016)

Heute Nachmittag schaute ein Freund mal kurz vorbei - mit Hund

 

und dann ging es ratzfatz 

          



und immer die Fische im Blick
   

so sind wenigstens die Mulmnester aufgerührt worden


----------



## pyro (5. Apr. 2016)

Mitch, deine __ Sumpfdotterblume ist ja eine Pracht. Bei mir blüht seit heute eine einzige Blüte. Die steckt noch im Winterschlaf.


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

 klasse  endlich komm ich mal dazu an meinen Trommelfilter weiter zu bauen.

durch den Einbau der Abläufe an der Rückseite des IBC musste ich den fast fertigen TF etwas umbauen genauer gesagt um 90° drehen



 





ok gesägt, gebohrt, PP geschweißt,  ....

nach ein paar Stunden war das Grobe fertig zur Stellprobe

       

passt wackelt und hat Luft - nun geht es mit dem Innenleben weiter

hat jemand eine gute Idee wie/mit was ich die Seiten links/rechts neben der grauen Auerbox dichtmachen könnte  
nur eine Platte hinmachen ist zu einfach -


----------



## toschbaer (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
sieht ja toll aus!
wie ist es mit einer Stolperfalle

LG
auch von Susanne


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Susanne & Friedhelm,

meint Ihr die möglicherweise provisorische Umrandung oder  


Heute habe ich meinen Filtermolch vor die Linse bekommen  und ihn in den Teich zurückgesetzt, denn da rauscht kein __ Hel-X ständig am Kleinen vorbei


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

Heute war so richtig Aprilwetter angesagt

 &  

heute Nachmittag am Teich
   

und vormittags bei der Sternfahrt
    

und nun scheint sie wieder


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

wie war es denn am Sonntag bei der Sternfahrt? Bei dem Wetter war sicher nicht recht viel los...


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,
pünktlich um 12 hat´s ein Schneegestöber gegeben  das tat der Stimmung aber keinen Abbruch.
Es waren halt nur die schneefesten Biker unterwegs, und davon gibt es schon einige sehr viele  
da gibt es ein paar Filmchen: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sternfahrt+kulmbach+2016


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

die "magic box" ist fertig


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

ach ja, so schaut es von innen aus (nicht die übliche Bauweise, aber alles isoliert und spritzwasserdicht)

 

das ist erst mal der grobe Funktionstest für die TF Steuerung - Spülintervall ist alle 30 Minuten / Spüldauer 2 - 20 Sek. , momentan auf 15 Sek. eingestellt


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> nicht die übliche Bauweise, aber alles isoliert und spritzwasserdicht)


 Ich wusst ja nisch , das du auch russischunortodox  kannst !


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Ich hät vielleicht eine Kabeleinführung benutz für das Kabel durch die Box . Ansonsten , solange es Funktioniert ....
Aber du weiß ja Relais Steuerungen sind ******* , hab das ja auch oft genug hier hören müßen .
Also kauf die lieber eine Logo oder ähnliches damit du auf dem neusten Stand.bist .....


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich hät vielleicht eine Kabeleinführung


hatte ich grad ned zur Hand, und die Relais sind Industrie Leistungsschütze, zwar etwas älter aber voll funktionsfähig - da gehen ein paar KW zu schalten.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ... du auch russischunortodox


das ist ausgereifte MacGyver Technik   und Chuck Norris hätte das auch ned besser hinbekommen


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das ist ausgereifte MacGyver Technik


Und wo ist der Kaugummi ?


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Kaugummi ?


Damit wird die Box an den TF geklebt.


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
erstmal mit Kaugummi wird da nix geklebt 

das ist schon enorm was sich da in 2 Tagen trommeln an _halbtrocken_ Masse ansammelt, in einem Strumpf aus dem Spülwasser herausgefiltert - gut für die Pflanzen (Tomaten )


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2016)

und damit man auch sieht wo die Pampe herkommt ein kleines Video





_View: https://youtu.be/YlI21WlwvoQ_


----------



## Michael H (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Cool Mitch , er Läuft . Geile Sache ....


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2016)

Na siehste, habsch doch gesacht, das ditt so läuft


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2016)

__ Molche, die Kleinen sind aber auch an Stellen wo man sie nicht vermutet.


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
so langsam kommt alles in die Gänge


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2016)

ach ja, der Trommelfilter funktioniert bestens, die Pumpe hab ich gegen eine kleinere getauscht die etwas ruhiger ist (dieses Zischen der Düsen ist nachts schon nervig).
Ich werde davon die Tage mal ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## DbSam (22. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> (dieses Zischen der Düsen ist nachts schon nervig).
> Ich werde davon die Tage mal ein paar Bilder machen.


Vom Zischen der Düsen?

Sonst und Trommelfilter: 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> so langsam kommt alles in die Gänge


Stimmt


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

leider kann man ned alles haben - __ Flieder  & keine Fliederblüten auf dem Wasser, Skimmer  sei Dank  

     

aber das Kleinzeug zwischen den Pflanzen muss ich wegmachen


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

meine Fische haben umgeräumt 

       

gestern war es nur etwas __ Hornblatt, und heute morgen *etwas* mehr + Kerbsscheren - ich muss ja ned in der grünen Brühe schwimmen 

mal sehen was der Trommelfilter alles rausholen kann.


----------



## DbSam (26. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> meine Fische haben umgeräumt


Hast kein Spielplatz gebaut? 
Da haben sie sich halt etwas gesucht ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> heute morgen *etwas* mehr


Tja , wenn du auch den Fischi's nix zu knabbern gibst  
Ach ja und bespassen nischt verjessen !!!


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
hier sind mal ein paar Bilder meiner noch "*grünen Brühe*"
      

aber nimmer lange: kurzwelliges Licht hilft dabei


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2016)

das Wasser wird "durchsichtiger"

nach 5 Tagen
 

nach 6 Tagen
      



und die Pflanzen haben auch Zuwachs bekommen -  Manni


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2016)

Und was macht die weiße __ Iris?


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und was macht die weiße __ Iris?


die wächst sehr gut und ist fast doppelt so hoch, auf Blüten werd wohl noch warten müssen.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2016)

Na dann schau mal, so sollte sie aussehen


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juni 2016)

Oh, ja lasst uns ein Irisblütenbeitrag aufmachen. Am besten mit Namen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Juni 2016)

Au fein dann zeigt mal und was mir gefällt und ich noch nicht habe her damit. Rene du kannst gleich mal eine für mich reservieren, wenns keine Umstände macht. Ohje mich packt schon wieder die Sammelwut.

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2016)

Na Heike, da schauen wir mal ob es mit den Samen im ersten Jahr was wird. Die von der weißen aus dem letzten Jahr sind leider alle nichts geworden


----------



## Mathias2508 (13. Juni 2016)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Au fein dann zeigt mal und was mir gefällt und ich noch nicht habe her damit. Rene du kannst gleich mal eine für mich reservieren, wenns keine Umstände macht. Ohje mich packt schon wieder die Sammelwut.
> 
> LG Heike


Kein Platz


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2016)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Kein Platz


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Oh, ja lasst uns ein Irisblütenbeitrag aufmachen. Am besten mit Namen.


siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwertlilien-iris.17024/page-2


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
vorgestern gab es wieder mal was von oben - Sommer wo bist du?

   

und die Tauch UVC mal bei Tag
 

hängt einfach in einem langen KG Rohr mit 87° Abzweig oben an einem der Abläufe in den Teich, mal sehen wie lange das Rohr hält.


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

die erste Seerosenblüte in dem Jahr
       

die UVC kann ich nun wohl nach ca. 2 Wochen wieder ausschalten  
es sind keine Schwebealgen mehr sichtbar vorhanden


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
vorhin hab ich mal die Spüldüsen vom Trommelfilter nachgeschaut:  

 

zum glück hab ich damals gleich diese kleinen Düsensiebe mitbestellt - die sind mit ner alten Zahnbürste leicht zu reinigen
Das da soviel Dreck trotz Schwamm und Sieb am Ansaugschlauch durch die Spülpumpe geht hätte ich nicht gedacht.

also: *öfters mal die Spüldüsen mal nachsehen *

 

und nun sprüht das Spülwasser wieder mit anständig Druck auf das Siebgewebe


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Bilder von oben:
beim 1. Bild kann man den "alten" Teich noch erahnen - nun ist er so eine Art "Pflanzenfilter" 
auf den anderen Bildern kann man gut erkennen wie sich das __ Hornblatt ausgebreitet hat - den Fischen gefällt es
          

das Wasser ist nun auch wieder einigermaßen klar
       
die Koi sind auch wieder etwas gewachsen - der "fast" Tancho (3.bild) geht langsam auf die 45cm zu.

 
die Seerosen zeigen auch fast jeden 2. Tag eine neue Blüte

eigentlich hab ich nicht damit gerechnet das der neue Teich so schnell wieder einwächst


----------



## mitch (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
heute hab ich mal wieder einen winzigen Molch entdeckt
 

stellenweise sind dieses Jahr auch recht viele Blattläuse an den Seerosen zu finden


----------



## mitch (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
bei dem tollen Sommerwetter sind auch wieder mehr __ Libellen am Teich


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab heute mal einen kleinen (ca. 25mm) zur Foto Session ins Glas gegeben

     

Barteln konnte ich keine erkennen/sehen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Sehr hübsch! Aber er kuckt etwas verdrießlich aus der Wäsche – ich glaube, er möchte dringend von seiner Mama aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden.


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> ich glaube, er möchte dringend von seiner Mama aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden


er/sie schwimmt auch schon wieder mit den anderen im Teich.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Die Bilder sind aber toll! Könntest Du sehr schön vergrößert auf Leinwand drucken lassen.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab heute mal einen kleinen (ca. 25mm) zur Foto Session ins Glas gegeben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 169691 Anhang anzeigen 169692 Anhang anzeigen 169693
> ...





Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch! Aber er kuckt etwas verdrießlich aus der Wäsche – ich glaube, er möchte dringend von seiner Mama aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden.



Eventuell fehlt dem Fischlein etwas Luft in der Petrischale 

Gut das er wieder im Teich schwimmt 

Im übrigen gefallen mir deine Libellenbilder ganz hervorragend Mitch 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (24. Juli 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab heute mal einen kleinen (ca. 25mm) zur Foto Session ins Glas gegeben



Das dritte Bild ist oberklasse. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Eventuell fehlt dem Fischlein etwas Luft in der Petrischale


das ist mein Foto Session Glas


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Uiii ... da hat aber der AF deiner Nikon auf die Wand dahinter scharf gestellt ...  vielleicht solltest mal eine Olympus OMD ausprobieren 

Aber ein gutes Glas um darin die Baby-Fischerl abzulichten, zumindest reicht das Wasservolumen und damit das darin befindliche O² aus für ein längeres Shooting. 

Fotografische Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Uiii ... da hat aber der AF


 
ich wollt nur ned das du die Wasserflecken auf dem Glas siehst


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt ... Mitch 

Auf ein gutes Kulmbacher 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (20. Aug. 2016)

es ist gar ned so leicht die Mosaikjungfer im Flug abzulichten
           

nur die Heidelibelle hat sich dann mal niedergelassen


----------



## mitch (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

nach knapp 5 Monaten war heute mal Trommelfilter reinigen angesagt

der Ausbau der Trommel war in 5 Minuten erledigt
 

das sieb hat orginal 42 µm  aber hier hat es wohl weit weniger 
   

erstmal grob mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespült
 
bringt aber nix 


mit einem Hochdruckreiniger geht dann doch mehr 
   

nächstes Jahr werde ich mal ein gröberes Sieb ausprobieren


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2016)

Mei wie die Zeit vergeht, wir haben doch gerade noch im Keller gestanden und gefachsimpelt


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
die  Heidelibelle war mal wieder zu Besuch:


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Sep. 2016)

Hey Mitch, wow was für ein Threat.
Wann hast du mir den link geschickt vor 2 wochen oder? Ich hab nu 14 Tage an deinem Betrag gesessen aber meistens auch immer nur 25 minuten zur Arbeit und zurück.
Ist der wahnsinn wie sich deine Anlage verändert hat.
Mach weiter so mit deinem Tagebuch.

Gruß Andy


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab heute mal das noch schöne Wetter genutzt um meinen kleinen Teich vom Grün zu befreien

       

da ist einiges zusammengekommen  nun sehe ich wieder das noch Wasser da ist


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2016)

Hallo
Hab Gestern auch im Pflanzenbecken alles runter geschnitten, gab einen riesen Sack Grünabfall mal wieder .
Mein Teinwasser sah danach aus wie Sau . Heute sieht es schon wieder besser aus .


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2016)

Äm Michael und wann lichtest du aus ?


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Da gibt es noch nicht so viel zum Auslichten ....


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da gibt es noch nicht so viel zum Auslichten ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 174888 Anhang anzeigen 174889


Sorry ich meinte natürlich den anderen Micha @mitch 
Denn da Stand letztens noch ein richtiger Urwald im Teich, da helfen die drei Stengel nich


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2016)

<-------


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2016)

Hi René,


mitch schrieb:


> um meinen kleinen Teich vom Grün zu befreien



der große kommt noch dran - ich hab nur ne 240er Biotonne


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
da das Filtergewebe vom Trommelfilter schon wieder eine Reinigung bräuchte habe ich mich doch dazu entschlossen die Umrüstung von 42 µm auf 100 µm vorzuziehen.

hier ist  mal ein Blick auf das neue Gewebe (==> Siebdruckgewebe ) welches auch wesentlich dünner (fast wie Seide) als das alte ist
 

zum Vergleich: die dicken schwarzen Striche sind 1mm

erstmal das alte Gewebe abgemacht
  
dann das neue aufgezogen
 

morgen wird die Trommel wieder eingebaut - dann werden wir ja sehen was es bringt


----------



## Michael H (6. Okt. 2016)

Hallo
Bin mal gespannt , denke aber das 100 my zu groß sind . Wäre an deiner Stelle erst mal auf 60 my hoch gegangenen.


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> denke aber das 100 my zu groß sind


das wird ja von alleine wieder kleiner (Biofilm)


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2016)

... und hier sind die Bilder - bei der Gelegenheit habe ich das "Filterhäuschen" gleich gedämmt (Wärme/Schall)

    

ich hoffe mal das die Abwärme der Membranpumpe ausreicht um die Spülpumpe frostfrei durch den Winter zu bekommen

    

Trommeldichtung drauf, und ab in die Box


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
das Auslichten geht in die 2. Runde 
       

und schon wieder fast voll


----------



## mitch (29. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
heute will ich euch mal meinen "*Schlammcatcher*" zeigen.

Der  "_*Schlammcatcher*_" ist recht einfach gebaut und hält den Schlamm vom Trommelfilterspülwasser sehr gut zurück.
Das Schlammwasser kommt dann alle paar Tage in die Blumen und sonstiges Grünzeugs im Garten.



da kommt das Spülwasser vom Trommelfilter raus
    
der Schlamm sammelt sich unten im Eimer, aufgewirbelter Schlamm wird durch die Schwammscheibe zurückgehalten und sinkt wieder ab,
das gereinigte Wasser läuft oben durch das Überlaufrohr nach unten ab in die Wanne.

zum Saubermachen einfach den Eimer herausnehmen
    

und entleeren
    

hier ist mal ein Blick auf das Wasser nach dem "Schlammcatcher"
 

das wird 2 x am Tag mit einer kleinen Pumpe in den "Pflanzenteich" zurückgepumpt


----------



## Michael H (29. Okt. 2016)

Hallo
Tja , man muß nur Idee'n haben .
Mal sehn wäre wahrscheinlich was für mich , wo ich mir nächstes Jahr baue könnte .


----------



## PeterW (30. Okt. 2016)

Hi Mitch,
Klasse Idee, sehe das so wie Michael, was zum basteln im Winter.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Michael H (30. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Hab ja mit Mitch telefoniert . 
Bin gerade dabei mir was aus den Fingern zu saugen mit 2 KG Rohren . Innen 110 und aussen 150 oder 200 er .


----------



## pyro (3. Nov. 2016)

Mitch der Bastler....

Ich bin derzeit auch dabei die Pflanzen im Teich zurück zu schneiden und alles winterfest zu machen. Auch bei mir muss inzwischen einiges gelichtet werden. Harte Arbeit bei den Wurzeln und teils viel zu schwer für meine Handgelenksverletzung. Ich werde warten müssen bis Frühjahr für manche Aktionen...


----------



## mitch (5. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,


pyro schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit auch dabei die Pflanzen im Teich zurück zu schneiden und alles winterfest zu machen.


mach aber ned alles auf einmal - du sollst dich ja noch schonen



pyro schrieb:


> Mitch der Bastler....


das mit dem Eimer funktioniert sehr gut, warten wir mal ab wie kalt der Winter wird.

apropos Winter - nächste Woche soll es ja um einiges kühler werden, eventuell sogar mit Schnee.
Um die Auskühlung etwas zu verlangsamen hab ich mal ein paar Styrodurplatten aufgelegt.
 

 und ein einfaches Thermometer ist auch hilfreich um die Temperatur im Auge zu behalten
(Fühlerkabel ist 1m lang, nur Temperaturanzeige)
     

hab mir gleich mehrere davon gekauft:  *1,- *€ bei Amazon


----------



## DbSam (7. Nov. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> hab mir gleich mehrere davon gekauft: *1,- *€ bei Amazon


Naja: "_Genauigkeit: ±2°C_" - Ist nicht so dolle. Da sollte man doch einen oder zwei 'Eu' mehr ausgeben, oder nicht?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Nov. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Naja: "_Genauigkeit: ±2°C_" - Ist nicht so dolle.


... und woher hast du die Daten  ist deine Glaskugel wieder aus der Reperatur zurück?


----------



## troll20 (7. Nov. 2016)

Selbst wenn es _±4° sind ist es egal da du eh nix ändern kannst 
_


----------



## Teich4You (7. Nov. 2016)

Und wenn du die Abweichung kennst spielt es auch keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## DbSam (7. Nov. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ... und woher hast du die Daten


Na, von der Website des von Dir genannten Unternehmens. 
Die Bilder von dem Teil hattest Du gepostet ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Carsten,

mir reicht diese Genauigkeit (nach 10 Minuten im Eiswasser)
 

und hier das "Datenblatt"


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Nov. 2016)

Ich muss auch sagen die toleranz von 0,2 °C reicht völlig aus.
Wenn man eine toleranz von 2,0°C hat ist es was anderes.


----------



## DbSam (7. Nov. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> mir reicht diese Genauigkeit (nach 10 Minuten im Eiswasser)
> ...
> und hier das "Datenblatt"



Wenn Dir das ausreicht, dann ist es doch gut. 
Mir würde dieser Test bei nur einer geschätzten Temperatur nicht ausreichen. Wer weiß denn, welche Temperatur das Thermometer bei einer Wassertemperatur von 5°C anzeigt?

Zum Datenblatt:
Kann sein, damit könnte man leben.
Ich hatte zwei Angebote gefunden welche genau Deinem Bild entsprechen. Eines ohne Angabe, das andere mit einer _Genauigkeit von ±2°C._

Für einen Euro erhält man doch eigentlich nur den Abfall einer Produktionslinie ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (8. Nov. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> einer geschätzten Temperatur


da ist nix geschätzt ==>  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripelpunkt#Skalenfixpunkte


----------



## DbSam (8. Nov. 2016)

Ja, diesen Punkt kenne ich auch, aber nicht Deine Versuchsbedingungen und Luftdruck.
Bis dahin hast Du einen Anhaltswert zu _einem_ Fixpunkt. Dieser sagt nichts über das Messverhalten des Thermometers in anderen Temperaturbereichen aus.

Ansonsten gratuliere ich Dir zum Erwerb eines preiswerten und hochpräzisen Messinstrumentes. 
Bei dem Preis verbietet sich jegliche Diskussion.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (8. Nov. 2016)

Heute Morgen, das erste bisschen Schnee

    

und nachmittags war er schon wieder weg


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Nov. 2016)

Hehe das ist gut. 
Schau mal so sah es bei uns heute morgen aus.


----------



## mitch (9. Nov. 2016)

... da ist wohl im Norden mehr heruntergekommen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (9. Nov. 2016)

Ich glaub auch... aaaaber dafür ist es auch immer noxh kalt hier. 
Wir sollen sogar -5 °C bekommen.


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2017)

so sieht es vor dem Tief "Axel" aus
 

mal sehen wie es dann die nächsten Tage wird


----------



## mitch (5. Jan. 2017)

so sieht es nach dem Tief "Axel" aus

 

der Schnee hat sich ja bei uns zum Glück in Grenzen gehalten,
es hat schon *-5,2°C  *und es soll ja die nächsten Nächte richtig kalt werden.


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und es soll ja die nächsten Nächte richtig kalt werden.



*-15,4°C* hatte es letzte Nacht

Filterkellernotheizung  
  
@René: danke für den tipp mit den Teelichtern , so ist wenigstens etwas Wärme in den Filterkeller gekommen


----------



## mitch (7. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

die neue Steuerung Für den TF ist zu 98% fertig (es fehlt nur noch ein passender Wasserpegelsensor)


----------



## Teich4You (7. Jan. 2017)

Und was steuert die dann so?


----------



## mitch (7. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und was steuert die dann so?



Hi Flo,
im Prinzip sind es 2 Timer + 1 Trigger Eingang, damit wird das Schaltschütz für die Spülpumpe/TF-Motor geschalten.
ich benutze die Funktion #6 = spülzeit / pause, die pause kann durch den Trigger unterbrochen werden (Wasserpegelsensor)

das werden die Anfangseinstellungen (lässt sich ja leicht umprogrammieren)
spülzeit: 20 sekunden
pause: 3600 Sekunden

die eingestellten Werte bleiben auch nach Stromunterbrechung erhalten.


hier ist mal der link zur Beschreibung:
https://cdn.thingiverse.com/assets/d9/15/e7/e3/88/Timer_Relay_Module__FRM01__User_Manual.pdf

bei YouTube gibt es auch was dazu:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFTVXJpWJQ4_



du siehst: eine ganz simple Sache


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2017)

anbaden 2017 - kaum hat es mal +3°C und schon sind die Spatzen zur Stelle


----------



## mitch (15. Jan. 2017)

der Teich ist nun wieder mit Schnee bedeckt - nix mehr mit Baden

 

ich werde wieder ein Wasserloch für die gefiederten Gäste freischaufeln  ,wo sollen sie sonst an Wasser kommen


----------



## mitch (17. Jan. 2017)

inzwischen bin ich von den Teelichtern auf meine alte Petroleumlampe umgestiegen - die brennt doch ne ganze Ecke länger

 

so kann ich denn Filterkeller doch recht gut frostfrei halten.
z. Z. sind es schon wieder -5,2°C


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2017)

Ja, und die Algen müssen nicht im Dunkeln übernachten!


----------



## lollo (18. Jan. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> inzwischen bin ich von den Teelichtern auf meine alte Petroleumlampe umgestiegen


Moin,

über einen Dauerbrenner (Friedhof) einen entsprechend großen Blumentontopf mit ca. 1 cm Abstand zum Boden stülpen.
Die Erwärmung des Tontopfes soll sogar kleine Gewächshäuser frostfrei halten.


----------



## mitch (18. Jan. 2017)

Hi Lollo,
gute Idee, bringt aber leider nix, ein Teelicht gibt nun mal nicht mehr wie ca. 40Watt ab
==> * defekter Link entfernt *

die Heizleistung der Petroleumlampe ist doch um einiges höher: 
==> * defekter Link entfernt *

heute morgen waren es +2,3°C  im Filterkeller


----------



## lollo (18. Jan. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> gute Idee, bringt aber leider nix, ein Teelicht gibt nun mal nicht mehr wie ca. 40Watt ab


Moin Mitch,
war ja auch nicht mein Vorschlag, und der Ökofreak aus deinem Link hat ja ökologische Einwände für alles, und ist auch
gegen jedliche Verwendung von Teelichtern, und sowie auch gegen Petroleum, ist halt nur die Meinung eines Einzelnen. 

Ich hatte mal ein kleines Gewächshaus, und hatte dieses in einem sehr kalten Winter, mit all den Restkerzen die in den Jahren so angefallen sind
und in den Schubladen fristeten, dieses gut Überbrücken können. (Gewächshausheizung für Arme)


----------



## mitch (18. Jan. 2017)

lollo schrieb:


> mit all den Restkerzen die in den Jahren so angefallen sind


sehe ich auch so - besser als in die tonne  

die Petroleumlampe kommt auch wieder ins Gewächshaus wenn es mit den Tomaten losgeht und noch kalt ist.


----------



## mitch (1. Feb. 2017)

es taut - is ja mal auch langsam Zeit geworden 

    

und die Wassertemperatur (der Fühler ist in 1m Tiefe) steigt wieder  - vor ein paar Tagen hatte es nur noch 0,6°C


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2017)

Bist du sicher das der noch in 1m tiefe hängt?


----------



## Michael H (1. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das der noch in 1m tiefe hängt?


Ab einem Gewissen Alter schon ......

P.S. sorry der mußte sein ....


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2017)

ich mag die Kälte nimmer 

 

 



ich hoffe mal das so nun das Wasser wieder etwas Temperatur bekommt, Außentemperatur ist ja  ca. 5°C
 


wie ich diesen   hasse.


----------



## Michael H (3. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Shit , hat es dich und deine Fische Erwischt .
Was denkste woran es lag .


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Ich vermute mal zu lange das hier:



mitch schrieb:


> vor ein paar Tagen hatte es nur noch 0,6°C


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2017)

wir waren halt mit den letzten Wintertemperaturen recht verwöhnt - hoffentlich war es das nun mit der Kälte.

dem Rest der Rasselbande geht es aber gut


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2017)

Och nö, dass tut mir leid


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Feb. 2017)

Da hab ich bis jetzt Glück gehabt. Wenn es einen Fisch erwischt hat in den letzten Wintern, dann war es immer nur Nachwuchs. 

Wie tief ist denn dein Teich?


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Wie tief ist denn dein Teich?


 um die 150cm tief


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Feb. 2017)

Oh man, mein Mitgefühl. 
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das es von dem auf und ab der Frost Perioden.
Hast du den Filter gering laufen oder alles aus?


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2017)

es ist eine 2000 l/h pumpe in betrieb um etwas Zirkulation in den rohren zu haben


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Feb. 2017)

Was soll den in den Rohren zirkulieren?
Unter 10 grad fressen die Fische doch eh nicht mehr und wenn kein Futter in den Teich kommt auch kein Kot.
Bei uns soll es nun die kommenden tage noch wieder kalt werden mit -6 in der Nacht. 
Vielleicht sollte man es mal versuchen die Pumpe ganz auszuschalten und nur einen Teichbelüfter on nicht zu weiter tiefe laufen lassen.


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was soll den in den Rohren zirkulieren?


das sind die Rohre die im Filter Keller verlegt sind, wenn das Wasser zirkuliert können sie auch nicht auf gefrieren, es hatte ja neulich ein paar tage so um die -18°C


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Feb. 2017)

Wooooooaaaaaa so kalt war das bei euch? 
Ich musste erstmal schauen wo du auf der Karte verzeichnet bist.


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2017)

"neulich ein paar tage so um die -18°C"
Jap das kann ich leidvoll bestätigen. Nur gingen die paar Tage in den anderen eiskalten mit -10 bis - 15 komplett unter


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Feb. 2017)

War vor ner Stunde draußen am Teich und hab die Temperatur auf Ca 2 m gemessen. Mit meinem Schätzeisen sind dort 5,6 Grad. 
Immer noch dicke Eisschicht auf dem ganzen Teich, nur am Luftsprudelstein ist Ca 0,7 qm frei. 
Temperaturen bei uns waren jetzt einige Wochen zwischen minus 24 Grad und minus 5 grad. Hatten erst in den letzten Tagen unter tagsüber ein paar Grad plus. 
Nachts immer noch 5 grad.......minus.


----------



## mitch (5. Feb. 2017)

Hi Marcus,
hast du noch Pumpen am Laufen? sei froh das du noch 5,6°C hast, bei mir ist es auch schon wieder auf 1,6°C hoch


----------



## koiteich1 (5. Feb. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Unter 10 grad fressen die Fische doch eh nicht mehr und wenn kein Futter in den Teich kommt auch kein Kot



Da kennst du meine aber schlecht 
Die fressen auch noch bei 8° und sind laufend am betteln wenn man an den Teich kommt.

Ich denke auch das bei mitch die tiefe Wassertemperatur schuld war an dem Verlust der Koi.


----------



## mitch (27. März 2017)

und jeden Tag etwas mehr


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. März 2017)

Ohhh wow. Bei mir sind erst die Knospen da. Das dauert noch ein paar Tage aber sie werden dieses Jahr auch Blühen.
Wie lange hat es gedauert das deine diese grösse erreicht haben?


----------



## mitch (27. März 2017)

Hi Andy,

das sind bestimmt schon 5-6 Jahre her das ich die in den Teich hab, und auch schon 3 x umgepflanzt


----------



## Teich4You (28. März 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> und wenn kein Futter in den Teich kommt auch kein Kot


Die Fische kacken nicht nur. Auch über die Kiemen werden laufend Abfallprodukte des Stoffwechsels ausgeschieden.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

das war heute ein richtiger Apriltag

erst Schnee
     

und dann war die sonne wieder da - hier mal der Unterwasserwald im richtigen Licht


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2017)

Sag Mitch, wie hältst du die Tannenwedel so nieder ?
Bei mir wachsen die immer an die Oberfläche ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,
meinst du den Unterwasserwald? das ist nur __ Hornblatt & __ Wasserpest


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,
du willst die Tannenwedel sehen - hier sind sie

   

    

zum glück sind es ja nur 4 schritte zum Teich


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Apr. 2017)

Ich dachte auch grad das das Tannenwedel ist.
__ Hornkraut brauche ich auch noch.


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> meinst du den Unterwasserwald? das ist nur __ Hornblatt & __ Wasserpest


Ja, den Urwald habe ich gemeint ...

Und ich dachte schon das sind Tannenwedel ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2017)

... endlich mal wieder Sonne am Teich

und das Wasser hat schon 13,4°C


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Mai 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder
Wie groß ist der Koi und in welcher Tiefe stehen deine sumpfdotterblumen dort?


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder Sonne am


Jaja Mitch ,
Bist richtig zu bedauern ! Deine Pflanzen kommen fast  so spät wie bei mich !


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Mai 2017)

Nachtrag !
Da ich jetzt erst gesehen hab , dein Teich hat fast die gleiche Temperatur wie meiner !
Warum sind dann nur deine Pflanzen jedes Jahr viel weiter wie meine ? Dein Teichprofil ( Tiefzonen , Flachwasser) passt auch ?!
DEPRI 
Seiehrlich,dubetreibstheimlicheinenUnterwasserkernreaktor !


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Koi und in welcher Tiefe stehen deine sumpfdotterblumen dort?


der koi ist ca. 45 - 50cm, die __ Sumpfdotterblume steht zur zeit einen fingerbreit unter wasser (ist aber vom Wasserstand abhängig)



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Warum sind dann nur deine Pflanzen jedes Jahr viel weiter wie meine ?


vielleicht weil wir weiter im Süden sind - oder du zu wenig mit dem Grünzeugs  

 ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir das leider nicht beantworten. warte halt noch ein paar tage, dann wird das schon noch


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> du zu wenig mit dem Grünzeugs







früüüühermal !


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2017)

@Andre 69  dafür haben wir länger was davon


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2017)

jetzt geht das wieder los

       

und die großen machen auch mit


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Mai 2017)

Uhhhh das sieht doch gut aus
Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf wenn unsere älter sind.
Wie viel grad hast du denn schon im Teich?


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2017)

vorhin waren 13,5°C  - nicht grade kuschelig warm


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. Mai 2017)

Und dann sind die Kois am treiben?
Bei einem Teichfreund von mir passiert nicht mal bei 20 grad was. Vielleicht hat er ja keine weibchen drin?!


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Und dann sind die Kois am treiben?


schaut so aus, jedenfalls sind sie recht scharf auf den Laich der Goldis.


----------



## Haggard (11. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht schmeckt der Laich besonders gut


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2017)

vorhin war mal wieder angesagt

    

der war auch nötig


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Mai 2017)

Da hätte ich mein Schatzi gestern für töten können. Ich warte extra mit dem Auffüllen und was macht sie? Schließt den __ Wasserschlauch an weil der Skimmer nicht so richtig gezogen hat.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2017)

ned schon wieder

          

das hatten wir doch schon mal genau vor einem Jahr   ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/527766/


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Aber wenn da soviel Leckerbissen drin sind und es sich noch dazu so schön ohne Beobachtung Fischeln lässt


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2017)

Weiss gar nicht was du hast, das Wasser sieht doch diesmal noch recht klar aus.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Mai 2017)

Ja muss ich auch sagen.
Ich bin mal gespannt wann das bei uns in den kommenden jahren los geht.
Bei den Koi dauert das noch 3 jahre und bei den Shubis mal abwarten.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2017)

schon mal nachgesehen 


 

 saubere Sprühdüsenfilter (im Trommelfilter) haben doch mehr Durchfluss


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2017)

So was hilft dagegen.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> So was hilft dagegen


ist das in der Ansaugleitung oder in der Druckleitung ?

Lechler Düsenfilter sind ja zum Einbau in die Düsenhalter vorgesehen und bei dem niedrigen Preis kein Thema

aber wie bei aller Technik - es muss halt ab und an nachgesehen werden


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Mai 2017)

Der Filter sitzt in der Druckleitung zwischen Hauswasserstation und Magnetventil. Ich habe die Filter der Düsen schon mehrfach überprüft und keinerlei Verschmutzung feststellen können. Den Filter musste ich nicht kaufen, der fiel bei Demontagearbeiten an. Sowas kostet neu um die 200,-€


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2017)

Bei mir wird ja das Spülwasser ja nach dem TF entnommen (Vorfilter: PP30-Filterpatrone) aber hier können sich schon manchmal kleine Teile durchmogeln 
Hauptsache ist, das davon nix durch die relativ empfindlichen Flachstrahldüsen geht.


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2017)

meine Mulmsauger im Einsatz


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2017)

so sieht es aus wenn 90 l/m² in 2 Stunden herunterkommen


             

und dann irgendwann der Filterkeller absäuft  
(höher geht es nicht da ein Auslass auf Gartenniveau vorhanden ist)

das ganze Stromzeugs ist jedenfalls trocken geblieben

  

da wird ich die Rohre wohl neu isolieren dürfen 



http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/nachrichten/kulmbach-regen-unwetter-100.html#&time=
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bildergalerien/diashow/cme167115,2586358


----------



## Haggard (4. Juni 2017)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.Hast Du keine Schmutzwasserpumpe im FK ?


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Schmutzwasserpumpe im FK ?


die hatte ich im Haus, da war mir der Keller wichtiger


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Juni 2017)

Moin Mitch, das ist ja heftig.


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2017)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Moin Mitch, das ist ja heftig.


ja, das hatten wir hier so noch nie so heftig - aber nun scheint wieder die Sonne als wenn nix gewesen war


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Juni 2017)




----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Juni 2017)

Phhh wow...
Die Bilder sind ja mal echt heftig. 
Vor allem unterirdisch was alles abgesoffen ist.
Ihr seit auch noch direkt an einem Fluss der ummauert ist oder?
Tja mir wäre mein Keller auch wichtiger.

Wir hatten heute Nacht um 3 das Unwetter aber ich glaube das war das nicht. 
Außer es hat sich wieder zu was zusammen gebraut denn bis frühen Mittag hat es nur Geregnet.


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ihr seit auch noch direkt an einem Fluss der ummauert ist oder?


der Main ist hier nicht eingemauert und auch bestimmt 2km von mir weg.
wir haben das glück das wir recht weit "oben" wohnen und nicht so die menge an ablaufwasser abbekommen haben wie viele andere.
die hebeanlage bei uns im keller hätte es ohne die zusätzliche tauchpumpe nicht geschafft, da die drainage vom haus auch in den schacht geht.


----------



## pyro (5. Juni 2017)

90 Liter je qm in 2 Stunden ist echt heftig. Unwetter dieser Art kenne ich Gott sei Dank noch nicht, ich bin bisher immer glimpflich davon gekommen.

Ich hoffe das es bei Dir zu keinen grossen Schäden kam.



Geschätzt 60l je qm könnt ich aktuell brauchen, dann wäre mein Teich wieder voll.


----------



## Haggard (5. Juni 2017)

Unser Keller im Haus war vor 2 Jahren auch mal hübsch unter Wasser, nach einem Sommergewitter.Unwetter dieser Art werden in Zukunft sicherlich nicht weniger....Aber das ist ein anderes Thema 
Ich werde meinem Filterkeller jedenfalls eine extra Schmutzwasserpumpe gönnen, aber eher wegen dem Spülwasser des TF, aber dann übernimmt die auch gleich den Job, falls der FK überflutet werden sollte.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2017)

gute Nachricht: der Filterkeller ist wieder ohne Wasser  - es ist von alleine versickert  ohne auspumpen


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Juni 2017)

Ja, die oft provisorischen Bauten der Franken sind bekannt für ihre flexiblität.


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2017)

letzte Woche war mal wieder der __ Hel-X IBC zum entschlammen dran

erstmal abfischen
 

mit einem alten Gitter lässt sich das Hel-X besser aus dem IBC fischen als mit einem Kescher in dem das Hel-X immer so schön hängen bleibt
 

und dann alles wieder zurück und LH ein


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe bei meinem __ Hel-x wird sich auch bald mal langsam was tun.
Eine Besiedlung kann ich bisher noch nicht erkennen.
Wie sieht es bei dem Hel-x bei dir im Winter aus?
Ist da die Besiedelung komplett wieder weg oder klappt das über den Winter?


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dem __ Hel-x bei dir im Winter aus?


das bleibt das ganze Jahr im IBC - der Filter läuft durch, im winter halt mit weniger Flow



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ist da die Besiedelung komplett wieder weg oder klappt das über den Winter?


die Besiedelung wird unter einer bestimmten  Temperatur inaktiv.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2017)

Schau mal ob deine Frau noch ein Abgießsieb in der Küche hat. So eins mit kleinem Griff. Da diese recht fein sind noch ein paar Löscher gebohrt und schon hast du eine Kelle zum Abschöpfen mit der du das dann auch kurz abspülen kannst.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2017)

Endlich diesen legendären Teich "live" gesehen und selten solch einen Tüftler erlebt!

Danke für deine Gastfreundschaft und - Sorry, habe ich total vergessen - DANKE für Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2017)

vor ca. 5 Jahren habe ich kleine Rhizome Stücke eingetopft  - könnte eine "__ Pygmaea Rubra" sein  

    

     

     

... manchmal braucht es eben Jahre  oder einfach nur viel Geduld


----------



## mitch (17. Sep. 2017)

... nun kommt der Herbst

die letzten Seerosenblüten wollen nur noch zaghaft blühen
    

und das Wasser hatte heute morgen auch nur noch 13°C


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2017)

Wie wahr ... Mitch ...

Allerdings sehe ich bei deinen SR noch wenige gelbe Blätter. 
[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/565756/"]Beneidenswert ...
[/DLMURL]
LG
Helmut


----------



## Phiobus (17. Sep. 2017)

Ja die restlichen die Du nicht siehst Helmut, pflückt Mitch ja auch und schenkt sie täglich schön gebunden seiner Angetrauten.
sorry Mitch, Schelm kam raus und ich war grad hier


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2017)

So habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Da ich von mir ausgegangen war, der der nix abschneidet oder nur in sehr geringen Ausmaß, habe ich mich vielleicht täuschen lassen.

Wie sagte die ZDF-Lady ... alles wird gut !!!

LG
Helmut


----------



## mitch (17. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,
noch ist die Schere in der Schublade


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2017)

Aha ... das ist gut ... Nährstoffe fürs nächste Jahr 

LG


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2017)

Der Trommelfilter ist nun im Wintermodus und kommt in den Keller

  

den "Hohlraum" hab ich mal mit ca. 60l __ Hel-X aufgefüllt


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Sep. 2017)

Das dreckige Gewebe machste aber vorm Winter noch runter oder?


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

Ich wusste nicht, dass Trommelfilter auch Winterschlaf brauchen


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass Trommelfilter auch Winterschlaf brauchen


Das wirst du sehen , wenn dir dein Düsenstock um die Ohren geflogen ist ! 
Immer eine Frage was man von seinem Teich erwartet . 
Trabbi für die Einen , Rollce Roller für die Anderen !


----------



## mitch (29. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass Trommelfilter auch Winterschlaf brauchen


wenn es länger richtig kalt wird kann das mit dem Düsenstock/Spülpumpe schon doof ausgehen.

, wenn die Spülpumpe eine Tauchpumpe im Klarwasser ist, könnte es gut gehen.

aber sicher ist sicher - habe keine lust dann später im eiskalten Wasser zu hantieren wenn es soweit ist


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,

das __ Hel-X "_saugt_" sich langsam voll mit Schmutz


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Okt. 2017)

Wow... aber warum Helix wenn du keine vorfilterung hast?


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

Wasser ablassen und Helix kurz durchspülen mit nehm Sanften Strahl und es ist wieder sauber @XxGabbeRxX 
Aber warum sieht das Helix noch so weiß aus Micha? Hast du deine Fische wieder den ganzen Sommer auf Diät gehalten


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber warum sieht das Helix noch so weiß aus Micha?


das war neues __ Hel-X - Erstkontakt mit den Aliens im Teich


----------



## mitch (25. Dez. 2017)

Fröhliche Weihnachten euch allen

 

... still und abgedeckt ruht der See ...  

das Wasser hat dank der milden Witterung noch 5.2 °C


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2018)

es wird mal wieder Zeit ein paar Bilder zu zeigen 


da liegen grade mal 2 Wochen dazwischen
    

und hier ca. 3 wochen
    

der "Tancho" hat die 60cm auch erreicht

     

wenn jemand sich etwas __ Hornblatt abholen will - ich hätte was übrig 
 

die erste Blüte


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Mai 2018)

Wow was für eine Wahnsinns Pflanze von __ Sumpfdotterblume.
Bin schon ein wenig neidisch. 
Wenn ich da so meine Pflanzen betrachte. 
Gut die erst 2 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## Thundergirl (31. Mai 2018)

Hey Mitch,

ich schicke dir mal meine __ Graskarpfen vorbei, die dezimieren dir dann das __ Hornblatt.


----------



## mitch (4. Nov. 2018)

Sie kann es einfach nicht lassen, und das im November 

       

wo ja schon fast alles auf "Winterlänge" zurückgeschnitten ist


----------



## troll20 (4. Nov. 2018)

Wow @mitch man kann ja bei dir wieder Wasser sehen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Nov. 2018)

Bei uns hat sich die __ Sumpfdotterblume schon verkrümelt.... kann aber vielleicht auch an den Trauermückenlarven liegen. 
Haben einen starken Befall in Pflanzenfilter gehabt.


----------



## pyro (6. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Mitch, sieht schön aus bei Dir. Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen eher ein Trauerspiel im Garten als einen Gartenteich.


----------



## mitch (4. März 2019)

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich
 
(nach art. 13)


----------



## DbSam (4. März 2019)

Hey Mitch, das ist doch gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Wenn ich dagegen bei mir schaue, da sieht es aktuell um diese Uhrzeit eher so aus:
 
(nach art. 13)


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (4. März 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn ich dagegen bei mir schaue, da sieht es aktuell um diese Uhrzeit eher so aus:



du hast ja auch keine Algen


----------



## DbSam (4. März 2019)

Sch..., Dein Teich ist voller Blaualgen? 
Kannste gleich das Wasser ablassen und Fische putzen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (4. März 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> und Fische putzen ...


was könnte ich dazu hernehmen, irgendwas mildes wo der pH wert gut ist wäre mir recht.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. März 2019)

mitch schrieb:


> was könnte ich dazu hernehmen, irgendwas mildes wo der pH wert gut ist wäre mir recht.



nimm Lenor, das soll die Farben auffrischen.


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> nimm Lenor, das soll die Farben auffrischen.


Antischuppenshampoo soll gut helfen.
Und ich will ja keinen Abmahnen Ber das blau ist die Werbfarbe von Fa. Xy und das schwarz eindeutig von yz, also lieber löschen bevor ihr noch gespeichert und gerastert werdet


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2019)

… und so sah es noch vor ein paar Wochen aus

   

nach nur 4 Jahren wird das Grün etwas viel   die nächsten Tage ist ausmisten angesagt.


----------



## troll20 (3. Okt. 2019)

da is ja fast kein Wasser mehr. 

Mitch, so geht das nicht, wie sollen denn da drin die Fische noch schwimmen?
Echt schade das nicht live gesehen zu haben.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Okt. 2019)

Wow, das nenne ich mal Vegetativ. 
Bei uns ist es dieses Jahr auch schon mehr geworden aber lange nicht sooo viel.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Okt. 2019)

Das steht mir auch noch bevor,  na ja die __ Wasserschraube habe ich ja fast schon komplett entfernt.


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2019)

ca. 6 Schubkarren später 

    

und nun sieht man wieder was vom Teich


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2019)

hässlich, oder?

 

Die Sperrholzplatten (unbehandelt) sind halt nix auf Dauer.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Okt. 2019)

....hässlich würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, eher alt und renovierungsbedürftig...


----------



## DbSam (31. Okt. 2019)

Na ja, im Herbst sieht halt alles etwas trostlos aus.  


Wobei ...
Mein morgendliches Spiegelbild urteilt ebenso - komplett jahreszeitunabhängig.
Bin ich etwa aus Sperrholz?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Okt. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wobei ...Mein morgendliches Spiegelbild urteilt ebenso - komplett jahreszeitunabhängig
> Gruß Carsten



Sieht es denn am Abend anders aus?


----------



## DbSam (31. Okt. 2019)

Keine Ahnung ...
Da lasse ich das Licht aus, will mich doch nicht erschrecken. Zähneputzen geht auch im Dunkeln. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2019)

bei meinen Reisen durch das Netz hatte ich das mal gefunden

焼杉 (Yakisugi) / 焼 杉 板  (Shou Sugi Ban) ​das ist eine alte japanische Methode zur Holzkonservierung.

 das könnte doch was für die Kiste über den Trommelfilter sein  

Holzkonservierung  ohne Chemie  einfach & billig, nur etwas zeitaufwendiger.

und so schaut es dann aus:


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2019)

… und wenn man ein paar Schritte zurück geht dann so:

 

und noch nen Schritt mehr


----------



## DbSam (31. Okt. 2019)

Cool like

Hast Du diesmal auch die Nörgeleien Deiner Frau beachtet?
Also, ich meine, ist die Ursache der Nörgelei gleich mit minimiert worden?  


Gruß Carsten

PS:


mitch schrieb:


> 焼杉 (Yakisugi) / 焼 杉 板 (Shou Sugi Ban)
> das ist eine alte japanische Methode zur Holzkonservierung.


@samorai nennt diese alte japanische Methode ganz einfach: 'ankokeln'.


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> … auch die Nörgeleien Deiner Frau beachtet


die hat nur gesagt: dein Teich, deine Arbeit 

das fühlt sich schon recht japanisch an
 ==> ich werd morgen mal meinen Espresso aus der Reisschale probieren


da ist das "ankokeln" a wengerla genauer beschrieben
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakisugi
https://www.doityourself.rocks/zauberkiste/holzbearbeitung-mal-anders-shou-sugi-ban/


----------



## DbSam (31. Okt. 2019)

mitch schrieb:


> die hat nur gesagt: dein Teich, deine Arbeit


Sag ich zu meiner Frau auch immer und am nächsten Tag steht ihr Mann da draußen im Elend und "muddelt irschndwelchn Gogelmosch zsamm" ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (1. Nov. 2019)

Also @mitch so geht das nicht, dein Teich is ja jetzt richtisch nakelich.
Da holen sich die Fische gleich einen Schnupfen bzw gehen auf Tauchstation weil se doch so nakelich ganz schüchtern sind. Da musst ihnen wenigstens ein Pudelmütz und ne Badehos strickeln.
Bei mit sind noch immer die Eisblumen am blühen 
  
Das wird sich ja spätestens über Nacht erledigt haben, wenn die Temperaturen immer weiter steigen und der Regen so richtch los legt.


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2021)

Winter Wonderland - auch in Oberfranken ist der Schnee liegengeblieben


----------



## DbSam (8. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Mitch,

oh, jetzt mit Zaun, ist da jemand eingezogen? 


VG Carsten


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> ist da jemand eingezogen?



noch nicht - aber die nächsten Tage


----------



## DbSam (8. Feb. 2021)

Oh, bist Du jetzt Opa oder Tante? 


VG Carsten


----------



## mitch (12. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Oh, bist Du jetzt Opa oder Tante?
> VG Carsten



eigentlich mehr Papa


----------



## DbSam (12. Feb. 2021)

Du, schon wieder Papa? 
Los komm, erzähl, ich bin überhaupt nicht neugierig ... 

VG Carsten

PS:
Also da Euer alter Hund viele altersbedingte Probleme hatte, da hätte ich jetzt eher auf einen neuen Hund getippt.
... aber in dem Fall baut man doch keinen Zaun?


----------



## mitch (13. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> ich bin überhaupt nicht neugierig ...


na gut - ich will dich ja ned länger auf die Folter spannen

unser neues Familienmitglied MILA


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2021)

Also den würde ich ja umtauschen, der hat ja schon graue Haare.

Aber nee, ganz süß


----------



## DbSam (13. Feb. 2021)

Hab ich's doch geahnt ... 
Da ist dann erst einmal wieder Leben in der Bude ...lol

Dann wünschen wir Euch was  ...


LG an Euch, auch von meinem Frauchen
Carsten


----------



## mitch (13. Feb. 2021)

dann schau dir mal den Rest an
  
da war nur der Kopf in der Farbe


----------



## DbSam (13. Feb. 2021)

Ach, ein ganz billiger Hund.
Der ist ja nicht mal durchgefärbt ...

VG Carsten

PS:
Gefällt mir, der kleine Kerl. like


----------



## mitch (13. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Der ist ja nicht mal durchgefärbt ...


ja, für mehr hat es leider nimmer gereicht


----------



## mitch (13. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> der kleine Kerl


der Kerl ist ein Innen (altdeutsch = Mädel)


----------



## DbSam (13. Feb. 2021)

Also ein Kerl*innen?
Dann doch besser 'Mädel' ... lol


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Feb. 2021)

mitch schrieb:


> dann schau dir mal den Rest an
> Anhang anzeigen 221671
> da war nur der Kopf in der Farbe


Das hat aber auch Nachteile, wenn sie den Kopf in den Schnee steckt findest du sie nicht mehr!


----------



## mitch (13. Feb. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das hat aber auch Nachteile, wenn sie den Kopf in den Schnee steckt findest du sie nicht mehr!


drüber hatten wir uns auch schon Gedanken gemacht und haben die letzten __ Kröten in etwas Farbe für ganz hinten investiert


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2021)

mitch schrieb:


> dann schau dir mal den Rest an


Noch mehr süß 

Und wenn die Keilerin auch mal groß ist, braucht der Mitch keine Alarmanlage im Auto beim nächsten HGT, selbst nicht mit Farbe an der Rute.


----------



## mitch (24. Dez. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> wenn die Keilerin auch mal groß ist


... kann sie gut auf den Weihnachtsbaum aufpassen 

 

ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## toschbaer (26. Dez. 2021)

Jo Michael,

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------

